# Custom Longchamp!



## bakeacookie

I know a few tpf-ers have gotten custom Longchamp bags. 

-how long did it take for it to come to your door after ordering?
-do they update your order status that they're working on it or shipping it?
-what did you get? 
-pics??


----------



## Amazona

I got mine a long time - 8 years - ago, back then there was no status update available and it took about 4 weeks to get the bag. I got a chocolate brown M size w/ short handles, it has a beige stripe down the middle and my name embroidered on it. It's still gorgeous! I also think it's even better quality than the bags that are sold in stores. I don't know if it's true or not, but that is how I feel.

Can't supply pics right now, but I'll try and get some on here asap...I do recommend getting a personalized bag, the feeling is so totally different (and SO much better & satisfying) than getting a bag off the store shelf. It's totally yours, exactly the way you like it and you know, from the off, that you won't be getting rid of it EVER. I'm planning to use mine until it breaks down - and it's showing no signs yet!


----------



## bakeacookie

Amazona said:


> I got mine a long time - 8 years - ago, back then there was no status update available and it took about 4 weeks to get the bag. I got a chocolate brown M size w/ short handles, it has a beige stripe down the middle and my name embroidered on it. It's still gorgeous! I also think it's even better quality than the bags that are sold in stores. I don't know if it's true or not, but that is how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't supply pics right now, but I'll try and get some on here asap...I do recommend getting a personalized bag, the feeling is so totally different (and SO much better & satisfying) than getting a bag off the store shelf. It's totally yours, exactly the way you like it and you know, from the off, that you won't be getting rid of it EVER. I'm planning to use mine until it breaks down - and it's showing no signs yet!




That sounds so cute! 

Did they ever offer Le pliage nylon custom orders in the store? I know you can order your cuir in store.


----------



## Amazona

bakeacookie said:


> That sounds so cute!
> 
> Did they ever offer Le pliage nylon custom orders in the store? I know you can order your cuir in store.



I ordered mine online, since there was no talk of such service in this forgotten corner of the world.  I don't know if the local store offers the same service with the Cuir, but then again I have been avoiding the whole department store for a month or two...always get so expensive when I walk in the door. 
Might have to check up on that though.


----------



## bakeacookie

Lol! I try to avoid the boutique because I'll just see the pretty colors and want them all.  

They had leather and lining swatches along with a booklet at one of the counters at the boutique. So I guess you should be able to order a custom cuir at the boutique. It's similar to the canvas-paint swatches for mon monogram LV.


----------



## jinjia_1812

I just received mine today! (I got personalized le pliage bag, pouch and coin purse) I received them pretty fast, it took less than 2 weeks (predicted to be 3 weeks and I ordered on 20th march)! For your information I'm in Singapore and I ordered once before 3 years ago and that time it took exactly 4 weeks which was the predicted time as well. UPS updates really quickly so you can track your package really well. Hope this helps


----------



## bakeacookie

Thanks! I'm eagerly awaiting mine. Good to know it shouldn't take too long!


----------



## bakeacookie

So in my experience,

It took about 2 weeks from order/payment clearing to ship notice. 

Then shipping is UPS 3 day. 

Online on your Longchamp account it will just say "order pending" until it has "shipped". That is the only thing they do online. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bakeacookie

MINE ARRIVED!

Also was surprised it's MIF. 



Simple gift wrap, just like the bag. 


My color choices were lagoon, navy, bronze hardware. This is a size 2 with long handles. 


Inside: LV toiletry pouch 26, LV ZCP, Coach medium skinny, Longchamp toiletry pouch



The pocket is attached to the back, and is the length of an iPhone 5. Much better than the standard Le Pliage pocket!


----------



## EGBDF

Very nice! I like the pocket. What size is it? Did you order the pouch at the same time? If you did, did they charge separate shipping?


----------



## Esquared72

bakeacookie said:


> MINE ARRIVED!
> 
> Also was surprised it's MIF.
> 
> View attachment 2579918
> 
> Simple gift wrap, just like the bag.
> View attachment 2579919
> 
> My color choices were lagoon, navy, bronze hardware. This is a size 2 with long handles.
> View attachment 2579920
> 
> Inside: LV toiletry pouch 26, LV ZCP, Coach medium skinny, Longchamp toiletry pouch
> View attachment 2579921
> 
> 
> The pocket is attached to the back, and is the length of an iPhone 5. Much better than the standard Le Pliage pocket!



I already commented in another thread, but have to comment again!  I really like the pocket style in the custom bags, and I love the color combination you picked - looks great with the bronze hardware.  It's official - I'm putting a custom Le Pliage on my birthday/Christmas list...I'm thinking beige and black (boring, I know, but will go with everything!).


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Very nice! I like the pocket. What size is it? Did you order the pouch at the same time? If you did, did they charge separate shipping?




It's a size 2, similar to my medium one. 

The pouch I got during bloomies f&f. 

I don't think they'd charge you separate shipping. If they did, it would say before you complete the transaction. I was charged 8$ for international shipping I think.


----------



## bakeacookie

eehlers said:


> I already commented in another thread, but have to comment again!  I really like the pocket style in the custom bags, and I love the color combination you picked - looks great with the bronze hardware.  It's official - I'm putting a custom Le Pliage on my birthday/Christmas list...I'm thinking beige and black (boring, I know, but will go with everything!).




If it goes with everything, why not? I chose navy and lagoon bc it goes with what I have! I'm always wearing shades of blue, even my glasses are Tiffany, which match the bag! 

In comparison to the gold hardware on the pouch, bronze is better coordinated with this combo.


----------



## Amazona

Gorgeous! Love the color combo. I just made a bid on a large tote on eBay, but if I don't win (as in, if the price goes ridiculously high) I'll probably be placing an order for a custom LP in Navy, pink stripe, nickel hardware and a navy embroidery. To be honest, with the way people's new LP's are looking, I'm starting to hope I lose... :giggles:


----------



## bakeacookie

Amazona said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color combo. I just made a bid on a large tote on eBay, but if I don't win (as in, if the price goes ridiculously high) I'll probably be placing an order for a custom LP in Navy, pink stripe, nickel hardware and a navy embroidery. To be honest, with the way people's new LP's are looking, I'm starting to hope I lose... :giggles:




Good luck with whichever LP you get! I feel they're so easy to store, you could have two. Lol 

Your combo sounds pretty!! Do share if you get it!!


----------



## Amazona

bakeacookie said:


> Good luck with whichever LP you get! I feel they're so easy to store, you could have two. Lol
> 
> Your combo sounds pretty!! Do share if you get it!!



I won the bid but that won't stop me from getting the LP anyway. Always room for one more bag...  I'm getting rid of my old bags and the ones I haven't been using so after I sell 3 more bags I'll place my order and promise to share as well!


----------



## dpat13

I love this - glad it came quickly! I just ordered a purple/clay one today. I can't wait for it to get here. It's my Mother's Day present.


----------



## bakeacookie

dpat13 said:


> I love this - glad it came quickly! I just ordered a purple/clay one today. I can't wait for it to get here. It's my Mother's Day present.




Do share! That sounds like a lovely combination!

I now want a purple combo... Oh dear.


----------



## bakeacookie

Amazona said:


> I won the bid but that won't stop me from getting the LP anyway. Always room for one more bag...  I'm getting rid of my old bags and the ones I haven't been using so after I sell 3 more bags I'll place my order and promise to share as well!




Ooh congrats! I have multiple LPs and they all have a different purpose for me.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> MINE ARRIVED!
> 
> Also was surprised it's MIF.
> 
> View attachment 2579918
> 
> Simple gift wrap, just like the bag.
> View attachment 2579919
> 
> My color choices were lagoon, navy, bronze hardware. This is a size 2 with long handles.
> View attachment 2579920
> 
> Inside: LV toiletry pouch 26, LV ZCP, Coach medium skinny, Longchamp toiletry pouch
> View attachment 2579921
> 
> 
> The pocket is attached to the back, and is the length of an iPhone 5. Much better than the standard Le Pliage pocket!


Congrats, love the combination, and enjoy!!!  Well, now I have to put custom LC on my wish list/Christmas list...........LOL


----------



## justwatchin

bakeacookie said:


> MINE ARRIVED!
> 
> Also was surprised it's MIF.
> 
> View attachment 2579918
> 
> Simple gift wrap, just like the bag.
> View attachment 2579919
> 
> My color choices were lagoon, navy, bronze hardware. This is a size 2 with long handles.
> View attachment 2579920
> 
> Inside: LV toiletry pouch 26, LV ZCP, Coach medium skinny, Longchamp toiletry pouch
> View attachment 2579921
> 
> 
> The pocket is attached to the back, and is the length of an iPhone 5. Much better than the standard Le Pliage pocket!


Gorgeous! Love the lagoon especially! Are these made in France?


----------



## bakeacookie

justwatchin said:


> Gorgeous! Love the lagoon especially! Are these made in France?




Yes it is made in France.


----------



## justwatchin

bakeacookie said:


> Yes it is made in France.


That's great!


----------



## crevette

justwatchin said:


> Gorgeous! Love the lagoon especially! Are these made in France?


The customs are all made in France


----------



## bakeacookie

And all the limited editions as well!


----------



## dpat13

I posted mine somewhere else but here it is. Took 4 weeks to arrive, it is made in France but was shipped from New Jersey. It's purple and clay, size 3, long handles and with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial.


----------



## bakeacookie

dpat13 said:


> I posted mine somewhere else but here it is. Took 4 weeks to arrive, it is made in France but was shipped from New Jersey. It's purple and clay, size 3, long handles and with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627835




Ooh. Great combo!


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> I posted mine somewhere else but here it is. Took 4 weeks to arrive, it is made in France but was shipped from New Jersey. It's purple and clay, size 3, long handles and with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627835


 
Again your bag is gorgeous, great color choice!  Is this bag larger than your regular LH large Le Pliage?


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> Again your bag is gorgeous, great color choice!  Is this bag larger than your regular LH large Le Pliage?







bakeacookie said:


> Ooh. Great combo!




Thank you! My only large LH's are my Eiffel Tower & Statue of Liberty bags, but my size 3 bag is bigger. Not by much - but a tiny bit. I'll post a comparison picture soon!


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Thank you! My only large LH's are my Eiffel Tower & Statue of Liberty bags, but my size 3 bag is bigger. Not by much - but a tiny bit. I'll post a comparison picture soon!


 
Have you carried her out yet???


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> Have you carried her out yet???




Oh yes and I love it! The straps seem to like my shoulder more than my medium & large LHs, they stay up easier.


----------



## caitatonic

I finally took the plunge and bought a Le Pliage. I almost bought just plain black.. until I discovered the custom thingy. I leave for vacation on June 28 so I hope it's here by then. I ended up making this:


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought a Le Pliage. I almost bought just plain black.. until I discovered the custom thingy. I leave for vacation on June 28 so I hope it's here by then. I ended up making this:


 
Very nice, love that color combination!!!  Is the stripe paper or clay?


----------



## caitatonic

cheidel said:


> Very nice, love that color combination!!!  Is the stripe paper or clay?



It's paper. The picture makes it look more tan than I think it will be. When I was looking for info on the colors to get a better idea, I came across this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeftlA4UYFM

The only differences between the bag in the video and the one I ordered are the embroidery and she has bronze hardware and I chose gold. I'm glad I took the plunge and bought the custom though. When I came across the black with the light stripe, I knew I'd never be happy with plain black. I was iffy on the embroidery but hey, if you're ordering something custom, might as well make it truly custom.


----------



## chit_ana

love with this color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

caitatonic said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought a Le Pliage. I almost bought just plain black.. until I discovered the custom thingy. I leave for vacation on June 28 so I hope it's here by then. I ended up making]



It's lovely! Be sure to share with us when it's here.


----------



## caitatonic

Hope I made the right call on the embroidery. I've never had anything personalized like that. I liked the embossing too, but I don't like the idea of having my maiden initials on something forever (boyfriend and I have been together for nearly 5 years). Same reason I haven't had my LV ZCW stamped yet. Do you think the embroidery is too much? That, or maybe I should've had the embroidery done in the same color as the stripe (paper) or beige instead of black.


----------



## caitatonic

I'm going to email them to see if there's a way they can change the embroidery from black to beige because it's still pending, if not, no biggie.


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Very nice, love that color combination!!!  Is the stripe paper or clay?




Ooh! Do share when it comes in!!

Hopefully they'll be able to change the embroidery color for you.

Eta: quoted wrong post, sorry!


----------



## caitatonic

bakeacookie said:


> Ooh! Do share when it comes in!!
> 
> Hopefully they'll be able to change the embroidery color for you.
> 
> Eta: quoted wrong post, sorry!



I hope so too, but I do like the black so I'm not really worried either way.


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> Hope I made the right call on the embroidery. I've never had anything personalized like that. I liked the embossing too, but I don't like the idea of having my maiden initials on something forever (boyfriend and I have been together for nearly 5 years). Same reason I haven't had my LV ZCW stamped yet. Do you think the embroidery is too much? That, or maybe I should've had the embroidery done in the same color as the stripe (paper) or beige instead of black.


 
I think the color of the embroidery is perfect for the colors you chose.  It looks great personalized and I am planning on purchasing a personalized LC in the future and would like my name on the stripe.  (still undecided on the color combination)  I have seen several with the name instead of initials, and they look very nice.  I wouldn't change anything on your bag......it's lovely, so enjoy it!!!!


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> Hope I made the right call on the embroidery. I've never had anything personalized like that. I liked the embossing too, but I don't like the idea of having my maiden initials on something forever (boyfriend and I have been together for nearly 5 years). Same reason I haven't had my LV ZCW stamped yet. Do you think the embroidery is too much? That, or maybe I should've had the embroidery done in the same color as the stripe (paper) or beige instead of black.


 
If the embroidery is the same color as the stripe, it would just disappear IMO and fade into the stripe.  Your bag is lovely as is, I would not change the color.  Also, if you are happy with the black, why consider changing it?


----------



## caitatonic

cheidel said:


> If the embroidery is the same color as the stripe, it would just disappear IMO and fade into the stripe.  Your bag is lovely as is, I would not change the color.  Also, if you are happy with the black, why consider changing it?



I emailed them and opted for beige embroidery instead of paper, so it would be darker than the stripe but not overly noticeable. Their site says you have 24 hours to make changes but customer service isn't open Sundays, so I'm not sure how that will work out for me. I technically emailed in the 24 hour period but it may change from pending before they get a chance to respond. I'd be happy with the black if I don't have the option to swap it, but I think I'd be happier with it being a bit more subtle.


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> I emailed them and opted for beige embroidery instead of paper, so it would be darker than the stripe but not overly noticeable. Their site says you have 24 hours to make changes but customer service isn't open Sundays, so I'm not sure how that will work out for me. I technically emailed in the 24 hour period but it may change from pending before they get a chance to respond. I'd be happy with the black if I don't have the option to swap it, but I think I'd be happier with it being a bit more subtle.


 
Yes, the beige would seem to work better than the paper color.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## caitatonic

They were able to switch the black embroidery to beige. Fingers crossed it looks nice, if it does what I think it will, it will make the gold hardware pop.


----------



## bakeacookie

caitatonic said:


> They were able to switch the black embroidery to beige. Fingers crossed it looks nice, if it does what I think it will, it will make the gold hardware pop.




Hurray! Can't wait to see!


----------



## caitatonic

I bought an organizer as well. This one caught my eye because of the iPad holder in the middle:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/188039832/purse-organizer-fits-large-longchamp-le
I have a Divide & Conquer in my Speedy and I'm curious to see how the quality compares.


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> They were able to switch the black embroidery to beige. Fingers crossed it looks nice, if it does what I think it will, it will make the gold hardware pop.


 
Great!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## Cate103

Hello! Question about custom LP's: has anyone ever recieved a lining other than black? I perfer darker linings, but know some of the standard bags have white.
 Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cate103 said:


> Hello! Question about custom LP's: has anyone ever recieved a lining other than black? I perfer darker linings, but know some of the standard bags have white.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!




Good question! I wonder if it depends on the outside color you choose or not.

But for my navy and lagoon one, it's black. 

Perhaps others will chime in with what color interior they have.


----------



## Cate103

bakeacookie said:


> Good question! I wonder if it depends on the outside color you choose or not.
> 
> But for my navy and lagoon one, it's black.
> 
> Perhaps others will chime in with what color interior they have.


Thank you so much! Yours is gorgeous btw


----------



## bakeacookie

Cate103 said:


> Thank you so much! Yours is gorgeous btw




Thank you!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I have bought my mother couple of personalized le pliage. 

One for her birthday last year.



And other for mother's day this year.



I also got two more personalized le pliage in my cabinet for my two dearest friend (Its my gift for them when I see them this oct for my homecoming). I snap a quick photos of the two bags later. 

My SA always tells that it will takes about 6-8 weeks but most of my orders only takes only 3weeks for them to call me up to pick it up at the store. And no they call me for updates or anything, the only time they going to call me to if my order is ready for pick up.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jadeaymanalac said:


> My SA always tells that it will takes about 6-8 weeks but most of my orders only takes only 3weeks for them to call me up to pick it up at the store. And no they call me for updates or anything, the only time they going to call me to if my order is ready for pick up.



Very vibrant colors! You must have made your mum very happy. I would, if my son custom makes such a pretty bag for me 15 years down the road. Can't wait to see the bags you've made for your friends. ")


----------



## caitatonic

I'm curious to see when mine is ready. I placed the order on 6/1 and really hope it's here by the time I go on vacation 6/28 but, based on the customer service email, they estimate it won't ship until ~7/3.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very vibrant colors! You must have made your mum very happy. I would, if my son custom makes such a pretty bag for me 15 years down the road. Can't wait to see the bags you've made for your friends. ")




Thank you  all of her Longchamp are from me. Longchamp is my preferred gift to give to my mother and sister, it like no brainer; women generally loves bag, its very classy and very affordable  a perfect gift in my opinion. 

And as promised here's the other two personalized le pliage I've order for my friends.


----------



## EGBDF

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thank you  all of her Longchamp are from me. Longchamp is my preferred gift to give to my mother and sister, it like no brainer; women generally loves bag, its very classy and very affordable  a perfect gift in my opinion.
> 
> And as promised here's the other two personalized le pliage I've order for my friends.
> 
> View attachment 2641104



Very pretty choices.


----------



## bakeacookie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thank you  all of her Longchamp are from me. Longchamp is my preferred gift to give to my mother and sister, it like no brainer; women generally loves bag, its very classy and very affordable  a perfect gift in my opinion.
> 
> And as promised here's the other two personalized le pliage I've order for my friends.
> 
> View attachment 2641104




Love those combos!


----------



## cheidel

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thank you  all of her Longchamp are from me. Longchamp is my preferred gift to give to my mother and sister, it like no brainer; women generally loves bag, its very classy and very affordable  a perfect gift in my opinion.
> 
> And as promised here's the other two personalized le pliage I've order for my friends.
> 
> View attachment 2641104


 
Both are pretty, and nice color choices.  I am sure they will be estatic!!!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty choices.






bakeacookie said:


> Love those combos!






cheidel said:


> Both are pretty, and nice color choices.  I am sure they will be estatic!!!!!




thanks ladies  I really hope they color combination. I have my SA help me to pick the color schemes and everything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thank you  all of her Longchamp are from me. Longchamp is my preferred gift to give to my mother and sister, it like no brainer; women generally loves bag, its very classy and very affordable  a perfect gift in my opinion.
> 
> And as promised here's the other two personalized le pliage I've order for my friends.
> 
> View attachment 2641104



Love the color combis. I think gifting something personalised really makes the receiver feel exceptionally loved and unique. Your friends will be over the moon!


----------



## Amazona

bakeacookie said:


> Good question! I wonder if it depends on the outside color you choose or not.
> 
> But for my navy and lagoon one, it's black.
> 
> Perhaps others will chime in with what color interior they have.



My beige&chocolate custom LP has a black lining as well.


----------



## caitatonic

Got a shipping notification today. It said the bag would be here Monday but I leave for vacation on Saturday so I won't be able to see it until July 7th, when we get back. Guess I'll just look at it as something to look forward to when vacation is over.. maybe I'll be slightly less sad that way! I was hoping it would be here Friday but no such luck, would've loved to have used it on the plane and beach.


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> Got a shipping notification today. It said the bag would be here Monday but I leave for vacation on Saturday so I won't be able to see it until July 7th, when we get back. Guess I'll just look at it as something to look forward to when vacation is over.. maybe I'll be slightly less sad that way! I was hoping it would be here Friday but no such luck, would've loved to have used it on the plane and beach.


 
Thanks for the update, and now you have a nice surprise to look forward to upon your return.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## cougster

Mine took about 3 weeks. I did 2 totes and they were mailed out from France.


----------



## caitatonic

I've been keeping an eye on the tracking. It's here in Omaha. I seriously wish there was a way to pick it up before I leave but I know I can't.


----------



## Freezegoalie

I placed an order for personalized LP Cuir medium on Mon, Jun 21st.  It stated 4-5 weeks for delivery.  Can't wait to see it.  The main color is indigo with pink flap & handles, yellow tabs and pink shoulder strap.  :smile1


----------



## EGBDF

Freezegoalie said:


> I placed an order for personalized LP Cuir medium on Mon, Jun 21st.  It stated 4-5 weeks for delivery.  Can't wait to see it.  The main color is indigo with pink flap & handles, yellow tabs and pink shoulder strap.  :smile1



I can't wait to see it too!


----------



## slowlikehoney

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thank you  all of her Longchamp are from me. Longchamp is my preferred gift to give to my mother and sister, it like no brainer; women generally loves bag, its very classy and very affordable  a perfect gift in my opinion.
> 
> And as promised here's the other two personalized le pliage I've order for my friends.
> 
> View attachment 2641104




Oooooh! What a great daughter and friend you are! I would like more friends like you! 
The bags are all lovely! What wonderful gifts!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Freezegoalie said:


> I placed an order for personalized LP Cuir medium on Mon, Jun 21st.  It stated 4-5 weeks for delivery.  Can't wait to see it.  The main color is indigo with pink flap & handles, yellow tabs and pink shoulder strap.  :smile1




Can't wait to see your custom Cuir! That is my HG dream bag right now!


----------



## bakeacookie

Freezegoalie said:


> I placed an order for personalized LP Cuir medium on Mon, Jun 21st.  It stated 4-5 weeks for delivery.  Can't wait to see it.  The main color is indigo with pink flap & handles, yellow tabs and pink shoulder strap.  :smile1




Ooh! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Freezegoalie

I will post my cuir here once I receive it.  Yeah!!!


----------



## cheidel

Freezegoalie said:


> I placed an order for personalized LP Cuir medium on Mon, Jun 21st.  It stated 4-5 weeks for delivery.  Can't wait to see it.  The main color is indigo with pink flap & handles, yellow tabs and pink shoulder strap.  :smile1


Sounds pretty, can't wait to see!


----------



## Jnly

Has anyone encountered any extra fees or customs once the package arrives? I believe we would since its being delivered from france... y/n?


----------



## bakeacookie

I didn't. 

I think it's made in France, but shipped to a store in New Jersey (what my package said) then they ship to you. This means no fees or duties since it's not directly from France to you.


----------



## Charlotta

Which size is suitable for school? 3 or 4? Need to carry laptop, papers, maybe a book and a personal belonging like make-up pouch, wallet, keys etc. TIA!


----------



## bakeacookie

Charlotta said:


> Which size is suitable for school? 3 or 4? Need to carry laptop, papers, maybe a book and a personal belonging like make-up pouch, wallet, keys etc. TIA!




I think the 3. It's enough to carry stuff without being too large. The 4 is 17" long and that's pretty big.  But if you're carrying heavy stuff it's uncomfortable after awhile. But if it's all light, then all that on your shoulder is to too bad. 

I used mine for a netbook, binder, notebook, smaller paperback text book with lunch and wallet/keys. That was perfect with the LC. Anything heavy hurts the shoulder and the bag super sags.


----------



## cheidel

Charlotta said:


> Which size is suitable for school? 3 or 4? Need to carry laptop, papers, maybe a book and a personal belonging like make-up pouch, wallet, keys etc. TIA!


I think the size 3, because the 4 is huge.  The LC site list the dimensions as follows, if you have a tape measure it will give you a general ideal.  Size 3: L 13x H 12.5x D 7.5, and size 4: L 17.5 x 13 x 9.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Charlotta

cheidel said:


> I think the size 3, because the 4 is huge.  The LC site list the dimensions as follows, if you have a tape measure it will give you a general ideal.  Size 3: L 13x H 12.5x D 7.5, and size 4: L 17.5 x 13 x 9.  Hope that helps!





bakeacookie said:


> I think the 3. It's enough to carry stuff without being too large. The 4 is 17" long and that's pretty big.  But if you're carrying heavy stuff it's uncomfortable after awhile. But if it's all light, then all that on your shoulder is to too bad.
> 
> I used mine for a netbook, binder, notebook, smaller paperback text book with lunch and wallet/keys. That was perfect with the LC. Anything heavy hurts the shoulder and the bag super sags.



Thank you ladies, I think I will order size 3 then! Will reveal as soon as I get it!


----------



## cheidel

Charlotta said:


> Thank you ladies, I think I will order size 3 then! Will reveal as soon as I get it!


 
You're very welcome, so many new fall colors for the personalized Le Pliage!  Would love to see when you get it.


----------



## fraubee

Anyone here interested in helping me customize
a large long handle LP for me?  Iam not so good with colours and I had a tough time on the website trying to decide what I like the best.

My preferred colours are : bilberry, black, beige and paper. No bright colours for me. Maybe some other subtle colours you recommend?
Anyone good with this? thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

fraubee said:


> Anyone here interested in helping me customize
> a large long handle LP for me?  Iam not so good with colours and I had a tough time on the website trying to decide what I like the best.
> 
> My preferred colours are : bilberry, black, beige and paper. No bright colours for me. Maybe some other subtle colours you recommend?
> Anyone good with this? thanks



In my opinion, black, can go with every color. So whether it's black and a bilberry stripe or vise versa, black would go with any of the colors you recommend. 

What about bilberry and a beige stripe? Color, but still neutral, and the beige wouldn't be too bright against the bilberry like paper. Or even black and beige stripe. 

The fall colors are available, so maybe hydrangea (dark red/maroon) mint (dark green)?

Navy and hydrangea, mint and navy. Not hydrangea and mint, reminded me of Christmas.
Gunmetal would be a good alternative to black as well. 

Good luck picking a LP custom! There really are so many options! Do share what you pick!


----------



## slowlikehoney

fraubee said:


> Anyone here interested in helping me customize
> 
> a large long handle LP for me?  Iam not so good with colours and I had a tough time on the website trying to decide what I like the best.
> 
> 
> 
> My preferred colours are : bilberry, black, beige and paper. No bright colours for me. Maybe some other subtle colours you recommend?
> 
> Anyone good with this? thanks




I really like the idea of black and navy. I prefer the look of two dark colors together or two light colors together.


----------



## fraubee

1. <a href="http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Mk_Kuchil/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg"/></a>

Or 
2. http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile Uploads/image_zps49a9eee5.jpg


----------



## fraubee

Link to photo 1 again : http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg


----------



## EGBDF

fraubee said:


> Link to photo 1 again : http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg



I like this one better.


----------



## fraubee

A friend sat me down to personalise this way -
blue with brown. What say? 
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile Uploads/image_zps0ba93387.jpg


----------



## bakeacookie

fraubee said:


> link to photo 1 again : http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/mk_kuchil/mobile uploads/image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg



1!!!


----------



## cheidel

fraubee said:


> Link to photo 1 again : http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb1fe599f.jpg


 
The navy and red is very pretty.  Will you be getting embossing or your name or initials on the bag?


----------



## cheidel

fraubee said:


> A friend sat me down to personalise this way -
> blue with brown. What say?
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah278/Mk_Kuchil/Mobile Uploads/image_zps0ba93387.jpg


 
That combination is pretty too.  Nice neutrals.


----------



## fraubee

How would the embossing look? Iam not sure
if I want to do that. Anyone here got that done?


----------



## missmandymarie

Does anyone know if Longchamp will send an email when a custom order has been shipped? I ordered a nylon Le Pliage, size 2, chocolate with a pink stripe, long handles, monogrammed on May 29th and it still says "pending" when I check the order status- will it one day just change to "shipped", or will they send me a tracking number or confirmation? I've been checking every day just in case...haha


----------



## bakeacookie

missmandymarie said:


> Does anyone know if Longchamp will send an email when a custom order has been shipped? I ordered a nylon Le Pliage, size 2, chocolate with a pink stripe, long handles, monogrammed on May 29th and it still says "pending" when I check the order status- will it one day just change to "shipped", or will they send me a tracking number or confirmation? I've been checking every day just in case...haha



Yes. They send you tracking information once the item has been shipped. If not, contact customer service, because that's quite a bit of time to wait.


----------



## caitatonic

bakeacookie said:


> Yes. They send you tracking information once the item has been shipped. If not, contact customer service, because that's quite a bit of time to wait.




That is a really long time. Mine was ordered 6/1 and was delivered 6/30. I'm still out of town so I haven't seen it yet, but I've checked the tracking.


----------



## cheidel

fraubee said:


> How would the embossing look? Iam not sure
> if I want to do that. Anyone here got that done?


Yes, someone posted their pic of the embossing in this thread, it looks very nice to me.....go back and look at the pics.


http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/custom-longchamp-861926-2.html


----------



## thedseer

LC always switches seasonal colors before I expect them too. I was excited to see the fall colors out already but didn't consider that spring/summer colors couldn't be used for custom bags anymore. Since they very recently switched, I emailed to see if I could still get one with lagoon, but nope. Chocolate is not an option anymore either, I guess because it's being discontinued. Bummer.


----------



## bakeacookie

thedseer said:


> LC always switches seasonal colors before I expect them too. I was excited to see the fall colors out already but didn't consider that spring/summer colors couldn't be used for custom bags anymore. Since they very recently switched, I emailed to see if I could still get one with lagoon, but nope. Chocolate is not an option anymore either, I guess because it's being discontinued. Bummer.




Yeah! I'm surprised how quick they change colors. I just got lagoon stuff, then next thing I know it's on sale and no longer available for customization options. 

I'm happy I got my tote, but I kind of wanted a custom key pouch to match.


----------



## caitatonic

My aunt is dropping my vacation-accumulated mail off in the morning. I'll have a reveal for you shortly!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

caitatonic said:


> My aunt is dropping my vacation-accumulated mail off in the morning. I'll have a reveal for you shortly!



Yeah!  Looking forward!


----------



## caitatonic

First look:



Embroidery close-up:



Straight on:


----------



## caitatonic

I definitely made the right call switching the embroidery color from black to beige. It's dark enough to be noticed but not overly noticeable.


----------



## EGBDF

Wow, it looks great! What color is the middle piece again?  I agree, I think the embroidery color looks very nice.


----------



## slowlikehoney

caitatonic said:


> I definitely made the right call switching the embroidery color from black to beige. It's dark enough to be noticed but not overly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 2678643




Oh Soooo beautiful! Makes me want to run to order this exact one right now! Perfect choices on everything!! I'm doing some serious coveting.


----------



## caitatonic

It's black main with paper stripe, beige embroidery, gold hardware.


----------



## caitatonic

I'm in love with the beige-on-paper embroidery though. Pictures don't do purses justice.


----------



## thedseer

Great choices! Love how the embroidery is subtle.


----------



## bakeacookie

caitatonic said:


> I'm in love with the beige-on-paper embroidery though. Pictures don't do purses justice.
> 
> View attachment 2678667




Great choices!


----------



## caitatonic

thedseer said:


> Great choices! Love how the embroidery is subtle.




Yep, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## caitatonic

Forgot about the inside:


----------



## klatte

caitatonic said:


> I'm in love with the beige-on-paper embroidery though. Pictures don't do purses justice.
> 
> View attachment 2678667



Beautiful choice! Love the embroidery too, congrats and enjoy in good health


----------



## caitatonic

Does the beige color in the custom builder look darker or more yellow than it used to to anyone else?


----------



## armparty

It's beautiful! Perfect color choices. Enjoy it!


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> I definitely made the right call switching the embroidery color from black to beige. It's dark enough to be noticed but not overly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 2678643


 
I love it, it's beautiful...!!!  The embroidery looks great, not over the top, but perfect!  Is the stripe the paper color or beige?  Love the size and your color combination!


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> Does the beige color in the custom builder look darker or more yellow than it used to to anyone else?


 
The beige now looks a little darker to me.  I also planned to get the clay (light grey embroidery), but I see that color is no longer an option.


----------



## caitatonic

cheidel said:


> I love it, it's beautiful...!!!  The embroidery looks great, not over the top, but perfect!  Is the stripe the paper color or beige?  Love the size and your color combination!



Paper with the old beige embroidery color.


----------



## bakeacookie

caitatonic said:


> Forgot about the inside:
> View attachment 2678955



What organizer do you have?


----------



## caitatonic

bakeacookie said:


> What organizer do you have?




It's the one sized for large LP from Daffysdream on Etsy. I love the iPad slot.


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

Wow love that color combination


----------



## caitatonic

A couple mods. If they work.


----------



## caitatonic

Try #2


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2681115
> 
> View attachment 2681116
> 
> A couple mods. If they work.


Again, I really love your bag and I think it looks great on you.  I think your color combination will work well with lots of wardrobe colors.  Do you find the size 3 slightly larger than the regular large Le Pliage?


----------



## klatte

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2681128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681129
> 
> 
> Try #2



Thanks for sharing! Looks great on you


----------



## caitatonic

cheidel said:


> Again, I really love your bag and I think it looks great on you.  I think your color combination will work well with lots of wardrobe colors.  Do you find the size 3 slightly larger than the regular large Le Pliage?




The measurements are slightly larger.


----------



## cheidel

caitatonic said:


> The measurements are slightly larger.


Great, thanks....that's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## alicimoo

Hey! Quick question. Is the tag inside custom longchamps different from the regular ones? As in, the regular ones have about 6 lines on the tag with the last line being instructions on how to care for the bag. Do custom longchamps only have 1 line on the tag?

Just wondering cuz I'm considering buying a pre-owned one, but the seller's picture of the tag only has 1 line of text written on it...

Thanks!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I don't remember it being that short (1line) but it wasn't as long as a normal tag. I remember there being a bunch of numbers and words then the care symbols at the bottom. About 4 lines maybe? 

Have it authenticated at the authentication thread!


----------



## caitatonic

It looks like this:


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm getting my tags mixed up. Lol. 

THought there was more to it though. I could've sworn there were numbers on it.


----------



## alicimoo

Thanks so much bakeacookie and caitatonic!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

caitatonic said:


> I'm in love with the beige-on-paper embroidery though. Pictures don't do purses justice.



It's gorgeous! You can wear it with just about anything. I love especially the embroidery of your name. It's subtle and yet nice to know it's there. I like your organiser too, very neat!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2681115
> 
> View attachment 2681116
> 
> A couple mods. If they work.




Awesome modpics 
The color combination and gold hardware really compliments each other.


----------



## caitatonic

One more pic just because I love this bag :3 I actually have a spot set up for it now.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Here is my first customerized LP Cuir.  Just got it yesterday.  The leather is so soft.  Love it so much.


----------



## Freezegoalie

One more pic.


----------



## politicalstyle

Love it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Freezegoalie said:


> Here is my first customerized LP Cuir.  Just got it yesterday.  The leather is so soft.  Love it so much.




So pretty!!


----------



## EGBDF

Freezegoalie said:


> Here is my first customerized LP Cuir.  Just got it yesterday.  The leather is so soft.  Love it so much.



So nice! I have never seen a customized cuir before. It is so hard to get a feel for what they would really look like from the website.

What color did you choose for the lining?


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks everyone. 

I chose fuchsia for the lining.  



EGBDF said:


> So nice! I have never seen a customized cuir before. It is so hard to get a feel for what they would really look like from the website.
> 
> What color did you choose for the lining?


----------



## Freezegoalie

Just found out the customerized one has a longer strap than the LP Cuir in platinum even though they're both medium size.


----------



## cheidel

Freezegoalie said:


> Here is my first customerized LP Cuir.  Just got it yesterday.  The leather is so soft.  Love it so much.


It's beautiful, love the color choices............enjoy!!!


----------



## kifana

Here is mine. 

Size 1, mint + candy &#128150;&#128077;

It took a week to arrive from france to the UK &#128515;


----------



## catsinthebag

To anyone who has a customized LP Cuir -- can you tell me what the inside is like? Are the pockets the same as the regular cuir? Thanks!


----------



## bagfetishperson

I wish to share my personalized Le Pliage Cuir (medium size). And my favourite part is the yellow lining  

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## seton

bagfetishperson said:


> I wish to share my personalized Le Pliage Cuir (medium size). And my favourite part is the yellow lining
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



fab, congrats!
I saw a sample pink plaige cuir pouch and it had the same yellow lining. (I did buy it bc the jockey wasnt in the front like the regular but it was MIF)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagfetishperson said:


> I wish to share my personalized Le Pliage Cuir (medium size). And my favourite part is the yellow lining  [/IMG]



Stunning! Love how it's uniquely yours and the leather looks so soft.


----------



## cheidel

bagfetishperson said:


> I wish to share my personalized Le Pliage Cuir (medium size). And my favourite part is the yellow lining
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Beautiful, love your color choices!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## MyOwnPleasure

The customised LP Cuir are stunning. Congrats!


----------



## pandorabox

bagfetishperson said:


> I wish to share my personalized Le Pliage Cuir (medium size). And my favourite part is the yellow lining
> 
> Thank you for letting me share




Wow 
How lovely. I just realized is that leather and not nylon? I love the yellow too. Congrats! How are you liking her so far?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seton

For my order I am thinking of getting a short handle Size 2 since that is something not normally avail from LC and I can have the HW color uniform, unlike in a 1623.

Are there any cons to this?


----------



## bizchick

thedseer said:


> LC always switches seasonal colors before I expect them too. I was excited to see the fall colors out already but didn't consider that spring/summer colors couldn't be used for custom bags anymore. Since they very recently switched, I emailed to see if I could still get one with lagoon, but nope. Chocolate is not an option anymore either, I guess because it's being discontinued. Bummer.


Longchamp has rotated in their Spring/Summer colors for custom bags! 
thedseer: chocolate is back if you were still interested


----------



## bizchick

caitatonic said:


> One more pic just because I love this bag :3 I actually have a spot set up for it now.
> 
> View attachment 2692178




Caitatonic - LOVE your custom LP!  Out of curiosity, does your middle stripe show much signs of wear/dirt/etc? I've only owned darker colored LP items (bilberry, red and black) and have found my corners tend to show much more wear and dirt compared to the middle and was wondering how a light colored middle fared. The custom I've been eyeing is similar to yours: size 2, black with ecru (white-ish) stripe and gold hardware. TIA!


----------



## seton

The Personalized LP bar, in case you havent seen one. With Sp 2015 color samples.


----------



## bakeacookie

So cool! I hope my boutique has one soon. 

Does anyone have the custom clutch? I was wondering what fits in it.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> The Personalized LP bar, in case you havent seen one. With Sp 2015 color samples.




Wow, thanks for sharing!  So cool....I wish we had a LC boutique here.....


----------



## mills

c​


cheidel said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing!  So cool....I wish we had a LC boutique here.....



Oh I feel your pain Cheidel! I wish we had one where I am too! So sad....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Has there been a price increase on the custom le pliage?
When I went to place my order today it was $17 more than when I checked a few weeks ago.


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Has there been a price increase on the custom le pliage?
> When I went to place my order today it was $17 more than when I checked a few weeks ago.




which size? I wouldnt be surprised as the new season sometimes brings new prices.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The LE PLIAGE NYLON size 2 & 3 were the ones I priced 2 weeks ago, both have increased about $17.


----------



## vickyjp

Some not very good photos of my  size 4 (travel) custom  Le Pliage. Navy with cyan stripe and embroidered initials, also in navy, with nickel hardware and long handles.


----------



## EGBDF

vickyjp said:


> Some not very good photos of my custom size 4 (travel) Le Pliage (LH). Navy with cyan stripe and embroidered initials.



Ooooh, I really like this!


----------



## DiJe40

vickyjp said:


> Some not very good photos of my custom size 4 (travel) LH Le Pliage. Navy with cyan stripe and embroidered initials, also in navy, with nickel hardware.




So beautiful.. I'm going to order one for my mums birthday.


----------



## cheidel

vickyjp said:


> Some not very good photos of my  size 4 (travel) custom  Le Pliage. Navy with cyan stripe and embroidered initials, also in navy, with nickel hardware and long handles.


It's gorgeous, great color choices!  I love the A4 size and the nickel hardware.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The LE PLIAGE NYLON size 2 & 3 were the ones I priced 2 weeks ago, both have increased about $17.




the price on the size 2s look the same to me .. . . 



vickyjp said:


> Some not very good photos of my  size 4 (travel) custom  Le Pliage. Navy with cyan stripe and embroidered initials, also in navy, with nickel hardware and long handles.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

vickyjp said:


> Some not very good photos of my  size 4 (travel) custom  Le Pliage. Navy with cyan stripe and embroidered initials, also in navy, with nickel hardware and long handles.



Beautiful!


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> The Personalized LP bar, in case you havent seen one. With Sp 2015 color samples.



Thank you for posting! I am still waiting for the perfect combination for the le pliage cuir. The new light pink seems nice but I feel like it doesn't match any other color from spring 2015. I am holding off until a nice hot pink arrives, and hopefully there's red, orange and yellow in that season! 

I've been waiting for an emerald to be produced! And maybe a bright turquoise! (wishful thinking)


----------



## seton

I've been waiting for a yr to do a Personalized. Played around with the spring offerings  at the bar and nothing really grabbed me so I am going to have to wait another 6 months at least.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> which size? I wouldnt be surprised as the new season sometimes brings new prices.



I realize what happened now...my computer saved my settings from a few weeks ago and when I went back online to customize it again I was charged twice for the embroidery, that`s why it was $17 more.

Thank you for helping me figure it out.


----------



## pandorabox

seton said:


> I've been waiting for a yr to do a Personalized. Played around with the spring offerings  at the bar and nothing really grabbed me so I am going to have to wait another 6 months at least.




I badly want the robin egg color myself. Although I like the bilberry and mocha stripe.


----------



## seton

dumping some pix I saved as inspirations


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> dumping some pix I saved as inspirations


 
All are very pretty, especially the color combo in the first pic!


----------



## MMaiko

Darn, I had a reply typed out and my internet blinked.

I love the personalised bags but I know I'd have a hard time choosing a combination.  I always flip flop and then drag my feet and end up waiting!  I WANT THEM All!  Ha!


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> dumping some pix I saved as inspirations




I particularly like the last pic![emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> dumping some pix I saved as inspirations



I love them all! 

Is the last pic bag size 2?


----------



## bakeacookie

ooh coral and navy are gorgeous!!

so tempted to get something in a similar combo


----------



## Shoegal84

Oh I want one with ecru as main color and the stripe black!


----------



## catsinthebag

I'm hoping you ladies can give me your thoughts. I'm thinking of doing a custom LP in either black or gunmetal with the strip in ecru. Hardware would be bronze. I fell in love with a photo somewhere on this forum of a black LP with the stripe in paper. Paper isn't offered anymore, and I'm curious how it compares to ecru. Does anyone have both? Also, I'd love opinions on whether you'd choose black or gun metal with ecru. Such a simple decision, but I just can't seem to make up my mind!


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> I'm hoping you ladies can give me your thoughts. I'm thinking of doing a custom LP in either black or gunmetal with the strip in ecru. Hardware would be bronze. I fell in love with a photo somewhere on this forum of a black LP with the stripe in paper. Paper isn't offered anymore, and I'm curious how it compares to ecru. Does anyone have both? Also, I'd love opinions on whether you'd choose black or gun metal with ecru. Such a simple decision, but I just can't seem to make up my mind!




I would do gun/ecru. A member here has a gun/paper/bronze combo n itsgorgeous. i found it and posted it for u. Also am posting similiar combos for u.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> I would do gun/ecru. A member here has a gun/paper/bronze combo n itsgorgeous. i found it and posted it for u. Also am posting similiar combos for u.



Thank you so much! The first picture is actually the one that got me started on this combo, I just thought it was black, not gunmetal. Figured it looked lighter because of the lighting/flash. I almost bought a gunmetal 1899, but couldn't get excited about it in person and ended up with indigo instead. Same with black -- such a classic, but seen on just about every other girl here in Boston so I'd like something a little different. These pics are wonderful!


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you so much! The first picture is actually the one that got me started on this combo, I just thought it was black, not gunmetal. Figured it looked lighter because of the lighting/flash. I almost bought a gunmetal 1899, but couldn't get excited about it in person and ended up with indigo instead. Same with black -- such a classic, but seen on just about every other girl here in Boston so I'd like something a little different. These pics are wonderful!




I hear ya and here are some of my thoughts:

another reason why I would go for the gun/offwhite cw is bc the black/offwhite seems to be the most common Personalized combo. That blurry pic in the subway was one that I took myself but I could have posted 4 of them, I see it often enough.

Regular black 1899 was one of the first I bought bc sometimes I desire that commonality and anonymity of carrying it. Trust me, you don't want to be followed for 5 blocks by some stranger bc your bag is a cult symbol that brings out the crazy. Been there, done that. I also have a SM black 1899 with the white handles and nickel HW and I think they are diffrent enough to have both. That's another way to do black/white LC style if you can get ur hands on one.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> I hear ya and here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> another reason why I would go for the gun/offwhite cw is bc the black/offwhite seems to be the most common Personalized combo. That blurry pic in the subway was one that I took myself but I could have posted 4 of them, I see it often enough.
> 
> Regular black 1899 was one of the first I bought bc sometimes I desire that commonality and anonymity of carrying it. Trust me, you don't want to be followed for 5 blocks by some stranger bc your bag is a cult symbol that brings out the crazy. Been there, done that. I also have a SM black 1899 with the white handles and nickel HW and I think they are diffrent enough to have both. That's another way to do black/white LC style if you can get ur hands on one.




OMG what bag brought out the crazies?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I hear ya and here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> another reason why I would go for the gun/offwhite cw is bc the black/offwhite seems to be the most common Personalized combo. That blurry pic in the subway was one that I took myself but I could have posted 4 of them, I see it often enough.
> 
> Regular black 1899 was one of the first I bought bc sometimes I desire that commonality and anonymity of carrying it. Trust me, you don't want to be followed for 5 blocks by some stranger bc your bag is a cult symbol that brings out the crazy. Been there, done that. I also have a SM black 1899 with the white handles and nickel HW and I think they are diffrent enough to have both. That's another way to do black/white LC style if you can get ur hands on one.


That's good to know.  Never thought about the gun/off white, but since I have 2 in gun, I thought about black with beige stripe.  However, still playing with the color combinations.  eek!!


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> I hear ya and here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> another reason why I would go for the gun/offwhite cw is bc the black/offwhite seems to be the most common Personalized combo. That blurry pic in the subway was one that I took myself but I could have posted 4 of them, I see it often enough.
> 
> Regular black 1899 was one of the first I bought bc sometimes I desire that commonality and anonymity of carrying it. Trust me, you don't want to be followed for 5 blocks by some stranger bc your bag is a cult symbol that brings out the crazy. Been there, done that. I also have a SM black 1899 with the white handles and nickel HW and I think they are diffrent enough to have both. That's another way to do black/white LC style if you can get ur hands on one.



I hear you on the desire for anonymity. The LP is super common here, especially as a student bag, so having a color that isn't black isn't that noticable. We'll see if a custom LP gets more attention or not! 

I do like the SM design, but I'd kill white handles! I really like the Royal blue with black handles, but I just got the indigo LP, so that one's out as well. 



bakeacookie said:


> OMG what bag brought out the crazies?



I would like to know this too! 



cheidel said:


> That's good to know.  Never thought about the gun/off white, but since I have 2 in gun, I thought about black with beige stripe.  However, still playing with the color combinations.  eek!!



Black with beige is classic-- I considered that option as well until the ecru got its hooks in me!


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> OMG what bag brought out the crazies?



birkin (natch!)





cheidel said:


> That's good to know.  Never thought about the gun/off white, but since I have 2 in gun, I thought about black with beige stripe.  However, still playing with the color combinations.  eek!!




black with beige is a classic. kind of the inverse of the limited edition Liberty which is beige with black.

I like Lilyhermes's Size4 black w/ taupe which I posted 2 pages back too bad it aint avail anymore.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> birkin (natch!)



Ahhh, I understand! This is exactly why my red Kelly only comes out for holiday dinners. And why the LP is so appealing to me right now.


----------



## bakeacookie

You all make me afraid to get a B or K  (someday) if that's what happens!


----------



## catsinthebag

bakeacookie said:


> You all make me afraid to get a B or K  (someday) if that's what happens!



Well, in fairness, I've never been followed for five blocks like Seton was! It also depends on the color of the bag and where you are (meaning, will people even recognize what you're carrying). My red Kelly is very bright and always gets noticed, regardless of whether people know it's H, or know what H is. My Chamonix Kelly only gets comments from people who know H. If I want to get very attentive service at a high-end boutique, those bags do tend to get that reaction. But if I want to fly under the radar (which is most of the time), the Kellys stay home. Especially the red one!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.

Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).

See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:




First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.

Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.

I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.

Both short handled with bronze hardware.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LC LP.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogrammed. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.




dats hawt. SH Size 2 is the way I would go also.


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.



I'll be watching for the reveal pictures!  How exciting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Both short handled with bronze hardware.



Lovely choices! Can't wait for you to receive them.


----------



## Naminami

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2681115
> 
> View attachment 2681116
> 
> A couple mods. If they work.


Is it LP large size?


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.


Great color choices...!!!  I am sure you can find someone that will monogram.  I just searched our Yellow Pages and found the monogram shop here, glad I did!!!!  Like you, I did not want to restrict use of the pocket!  BTW I tried the black main color with gunmetal stripe a couple weeks ago on LC, still undecided.    Can't wait to see your, and congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.


Can't wait to see the final product. Do you think the colors are a little different than irl? Becus the navy looks very dark in this picture. I'm very interested in ordering a custom one too someday.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> dats hawt. SH Size 2 is the way I would go also.



*seton*: that's what I figured. I only truly discovered LC in January 2015 and have not come across that size with short handles. I don't know if LC ever made them regularly like this so I wanted something different.



MMaiko said:


> I'll be watching for the reveal pictures!  How exciting!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely choices! Can't wait for you to receive them.



*MMakio* and *frenzie*: Thanks, I'm excited, too! I hope to have them by June or sooner. 



cheidel said:


> Great color choices...!!!  I am sure you can find someone that will monogram.  I just searched our Yellow Pages and found the monogram shop here, glad I did!!!!  Like you, I did not want to restrict use of the pocket!  BTW I tried the black main color with gunmetal stripe a couple weeks ago on LC, still undecided.    Can't wait to see your, and congrats!



*cheidel*: Thanks! Yes, I purposely didn't choose monogram because I knew you had found someone else to do it the way you liked. There should be plenty of places around here to do that kind of service. The main body color I chose is actually *Navy* but it does appear black in the photo. I would have loved if I could have chosen a graphite stripe instead of the gun metal but I think it will be real pretty, anyway.  



pbnjam said:


> Can't wait to see the final product. Do you think the colors are a little different than irl? Becus the navy looks very dark in this picture. I'm very interested in ordering a custom one too someday.



*pbnjam*: I saw that, too. It does look black in that email order photo but the order does say navy. The color looks bluer (navy) on the website during the building of the custom bag.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.



Oooh, I really like these. I've never found any color combos I like when I goof around, but I usually pick contrasting colors. I like what you've picked.


----------



## FinFun

I'd really like to get a customised bag, but I just can't find 'the' color combo from this season's colors. Hopefully better luck next year. Love the light yellow/light grey combo that seton posted - wish those were still available...


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> I'd really like to get a customised bag, but I just can't find 'the' color combo from this season's colors. Hopefully better luck next year. Love the light yellow/light grey combo that seton posted - wish those were still available...




That was my fave combo also, altho I also like the Coral/Beige in the previous page. I think Yellow/Beige might give a similiar look. If I had use for a yellow bag, I would get it in a min.


----------



## thedseer

Still kicking myself for not getting a customized with lagoon last year. I'm loving the beige/coral combo though.


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> That was my fave combo also, altho I also like the Coral/Beige in the previous page. I think Yellow/Beige might give a similiar look. If I had use for a yellow bag, I would get it in a min.




I played with the yellow/beige combo too, but not quite sure about that one. I am craving for a yellow bag, though, so who knows if I might just cave in


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.



Great choices! I hope you don't mind, but I actually ended up ordering the same combination (navy with gunmetal stripe, size 2, bronze hardware) for my Mom after I saw yours. :shame: I showed the pic to my Mom and she loved it.  She likes my Longchamp bags and was very interested when she found out about the personalized bags (and later saw mine).

Thanks for sharing your lovely choices.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Maice said:


> Great choices! I hope you don't mind, but I actually ended up ordering the same combination (navy with gunmetal stripe, size 2, bronze hardware) for my Mom after I saw yours. :shame: I showed the pic to my Mom and she loved it.  She likes my Longchamp bags and was very interested when she found out about the personalized bags (and later saw mine).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your lovely choices.




Not at all. It's a nice compliment. Now your mom and me can be custom bag twinsies! [emoji4]


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not at all. It's a nice compliment. Now your mom and me can be custom bag twinsies! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> That was my fave combo also, altho I also like the Coral/Beige in the previous page. I think Yellow/Beige might give a similiar look. If I had use for a yellow bag, I would get it in a min.


Love the black with paper stripe!  I was thinking of black with beige stripe and nickel hardware, still undecided.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Glitter_pixie said:


> Finally decided to order 2 customized LP nylon bags.
> 
> Both are a size 2, which I believe is the 2605 (med tote).
> 
> See the pics here, which are from the Longchamp US site:
> 
> View attachment 2955487
> 
> 
> First one is Navy body with a Gun metal stripe.
> 
> Second is Mandarin body with Coral stripe.
> 
> I didn't monogram. I'll wait to decide that and have it done somewhere else so I can still use the pocket.
> 
> Both short handled with bronze hardware.




What happens to the pocket with monogramming?


----------



## bakeacookie

Isn't the pocket on the back for custom bags so the monogram won't affect the pocket?


----------



## FinFun

So. I think I really _need_ a customised Le Pliage. I want the main color to be yellow, but I'm not decided on the color for the stripe. This is what I found by Googling, and I love this combo:






Problem is, neither of these colors are available. So what I came up with is these two and I would really appreciate your help in deciding (I'm on my phone, sorry for the mobile pics):

Love the white stripe, but would I have to be a magician to keep it clean?





This would be a bit more practical, but would these two colors work together?


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> So. I think I really _need_ a customised Le Pliage. I want the main color to be yellow, but I'm not decided on the color for the stripe. This is what I found by Googling, and I love this combo:
> 
> 
> Problem is, neither of these colors are available. So what I came up with is these two and I would really appreciate your help in deciding (I'm on my phone, sorry for the mobile pics):
> 
> Love the white stripe, but would I have to be a magician to keep it clean?
> 
> 
> This would be a bit more practical, but would these two colors work together?




I think the ciron/beige would look like that google pic. the colours in ur device pic is too mustard-looking compared to real life


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> I think the ciron/beige would look like that google pic. the colours in ur device pic is too mustard-looking compared to real life


Thank you, Seton, that is great news! I haven't had the time to go to the boutique to see the colors for myself, I've just relied on the Longchamp website and the colors do look quite dark (on my computer also for some reason). I'm thinking of placing the order next week, if not later this week already, and going with size 3 and long handles.

A question - are the current LEs size 3?


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> Thank you, Seton, that is great news! I haven't had the time to go to the boutique to see the colors for myself, I've just relied on the Longchamp website and the colors do look quite dark (on my computer also for some reason). I'm thinking of placing the order next week, if not later this week already, and going with size 3 and long handles.
> 
> A question - are the current LEs size 3?



which LE?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> which LE?


Very pretty color combo. Paper and beige?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

slowlikehoney said:


> What happens to the pocket with monogramming?







bakeacookie said:


> Isn't the pocket on the back for custom bags so the monogram won't affect the pocket?




Don't know. My understanding is that the pocket gets sewn into with the monogram. Chiedel would know better.


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> which LE?


The Cage aux Oiseaux, I'm trying to figure out how big the size three is.


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> The Cage aux Oiseaux, I'm trying to figure out how big the size three is.




it's about 3cm larger all around. the measurements are on the website. I personally think it's a noticable difference especially in the height when I see it on others but your miles may vary/


----------



## gracekelly

Re giving the custom as a gift:  I wanted to have one made for my SIL's big birthday and thought I had it just right.  I decided to get her on the phone and the end of the story is that I was all wrong!  I literally went from screen to screen with her and she was able to get it exactly as she wanted.  She is a longtime Longchamp fan, and to my surprise she knew nothing about the custom so she was more than thrilled to get one.


----------



## bakeacookie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Don't know. My understanding is that the pocket gets sewn into with the monogram. Chiedel would know better.




The pocket on my custom one is on the back side so a monogram on the front doesn't affect the pocket. 

I'm assuming either for custom bags, the pocket is on the back side, or they attach the pocket after the monogram if it remains on the front side.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> The pocket on my custom one is on the back side so a monogram on the front doesn't affect the pocket.
> 
> I'm assuming either for custom bags, the pocket is on the back side, or they attach the pocket after the monogram if it remains on the front side.




Oh that's good to know! Thanks. : )


----------



## catsinthebag

bakeacookie said:


> The pocket on my custom one is on the back side so a monogram on the front doesn't affect the pocket.
> 
> I'm assuming either for custom bags, the pocket is on the back side, or they attach the pocket after the monogram if it remains on the front side.



Thanks for this info. I've been thinking about ordering a custom LP and was holding off because of this question.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh that's good to know! Thanks. : )


 

The pocket is in the back on the Personalized LP from LC, so no prob with the monogram on the front!!!    I wanted the monogram below the pocket on the standard LP, so I could have use of the pocket.


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> The pocket is in the back on the Personalized LP from LC, so no prob with the monogram on the front!!!    I wanted the monogram below the pocket on the standard LP, so I could have use of the pocket.



Thanks for clearing that up! It would be helpful if the website explained that, but then again, I think the website could be improved in a number of ways!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! It would be helpful if the website explained that, but then again, *I think the website could be improved in a number of ways!*



Yes, like bag interior photos and model shots. 

The SA (don't remember her name) at the ShortHills, NJ, LC boutique said they will take photos of the interior and email if you ask.


----------



## EGBDF

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! It would be helpful if the website explained that, but then again, I think the website could be improved in a number of ways!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes, like bag interior photos and model shots.
> 
> The SA (don't remember her name) at the ShortHills, NJ, LC boutique said they will take photos of the interior and email if you ask.



I agree! And strap lengths too. Though then they might have to actually make the strap lengths consistent...


----------



## FinFun

I went to see the LP colors yesterday, and *seton *was right, the citron and beige are very much like the previous season's colors in the bottom picture (sorry can't remember the names of the colors, but not beige and citron). I've been wanting to do a color combo like this for a customised LP.








(Picture copied from internet)





The thing is though, there was also a -40% season sale on MK at the department store, so forgive me all but I was unfaithful to LC and got my yellow fix on a MK Jet Set Multifunction Tote in 'Sun' instead... 

I would still love to have this custom LP though, but probably have to take a break from buying bags for a while, so do any of you know how long this season's colors will be available - or do they always have a light yellow in the collection? Beige I guess is a permanent color.


They had -40% off on some of the Longchamp as well, but not the colors I like and also LPs only in the small size with a short handle:


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> I went to see the LP colors yesterday, and *seton *was right, the citron and beige are very much like the previous season's colors in the bottom picture (sorry can't remember the names of the colors, but not beige and citron). I've been wanting to do a color combo like this for a customised LP.
> 
> The thing is though, there was also a -40% season sale on MK at the department store, so forgive me all but I was unfaithful to LC and got my yellow fix on a MK Jet Set Multifunction Tote in 'Sun' instead...
> 
> I would still love to have this custom LP though, but probably have to take a break from buying bags for a while, so do any of you know how long this season's colors will be available - or do they always have a light yellow in the collection? Beige I guess is a permanent color.
> 
> 
> They had -40% off on some of the Longchamp as well, but not the colors I like and also LPs only in the small size with a short handle:



Thx.

 Cool sale.

The choices for the Personalized should change in July.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color combo. Paper and beige?




if you compare the main color with the white interior and the beige stripe, I am pretty sure that is Ecru/Beige I posted the pic mainly to remind myself how dirty it gets easily. Notice the left side of the bag?


----------



## DiJe40

Had a Pliage customized for my mum's birthday. Received it in february..but had to wait till yesterday to give it. It was killing me that I had to wait..so excited to surprise my lovely mum.


----------



## tflowers921

DiJe40 said:


> Had a Pliage customized for my mum's birthday. Received it in february..but had to wait till yesterday to give it. It was killing me that I had to wait..so excited to surprise my lovely mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974085




Lucky mum! This is beautiful!


----------



## DiJe40

tflowers921 said:


> Lucky mum! This is beautiful!




Thank you.. She was so happy..made me feel good. [emoji2]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> Had a Pliage customized for my mum's birthday. Received it in february..but had to wait till yesterday to give it. It was killing me that I had to wait..so excited to surprise my lovely mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974085



Oh that's super cool! Very pretty customization. What an awesome gift!


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh that's super cool! Very pretty customization. What an awesome gift!




Yes, gave it yesterday on her birthday..she always carries a pliage..but when she saw that this one was customized.. I saw a sparkle in her eyes..she was so happy!


----------



## natalia0128

Cam I ask silly question? If anyone asked this question before.
Are custom long champ made in France or China ?


----------



## DiJe40

natalia0128 said:


> Cam I ask silly question? If anyone asked this question before.
> 
> Are custom long champ made in France or China ?




They are made in France.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> Had a Pliage customized for my mum's birthday.]



I can imagine your mum's joy. What a lovely present! I am desiring a custom LP but I have yet to figure out what colors.


----------



## cheidel

DiJe40 said:


> Had a Pliage customized for my mum's birthday. Received it in february..but had to wait till yesterday to give it. It was killing me that I had to wait..so excited to surprise my lovely mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974085


Very pretty, nice color combo!  So sweet of you, and I'm sure she loved it!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Don't know. My understanding is that the pocket gets sewn into with the monogram. Chiedel would know better.


On Sandspoint and Neiman's the monogram resticts the pocket.  On the personalized LC from Longchamp web site, it does not affect the pocket because the pocket is in the back.


----------



## DiJe40

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can imagine your mum's joy. What a lovely present! I am desiring a custom LP but I have yet to figure out what colors.




I like to customize and try different colors..but for mum, I wanted something that goes with everyting.


----------



## DiJe40

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, nice color combo!  So sweet of you, and I'm sure she loved it!




She loved it very much..and I'm thinking of ordering one for myself too..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> On Sandspoint and Neiman's the monogram resticts the pocket.  On the personalized LC from Longchamp web site, it does not affect the pocket because the pocket is in the back.



I've been trying to find this information as I recall it was being discussed. Now, I know! Thank you! 







DiJe40 said:


> I like to customize and try different colors..but for mum, I wanted something that goes with everyting.



I like contrast of colors too, more fun but I will also like it to be versatile. Waiting for autumn15 colors to be out to see if there are any nice combi to come up with. What colors are you thinking, may I ask? I love gunmetal and thinking of pairing it with pink/blush stripe. I am all for pink too and did think of going full pink, blush stripe against pink. Lastly, blue with yellow/pink stripe. Honestly, I can't decide which yet.


----------



## DiJe40

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've been trying to find this information as I recall it was being discussed. Now, I know! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like contrast of colors too, more fun but I will also like it to be versatile. Waiting for autumn15 colors to be out to see if there are any nice combi to come up with. What colors are you thinking, may I ask? I love gunmetal and thinking of pairing it with pink/blush stripe. I am all for pink too and did think of going full pink, blush stripe against pink. Lastly, blue with yellow/pink stripe. Honestly, I can't decide which yet.




I think the gunmetal and pink stripe is beautiful..would't come up with that myself... I don't buy pink anymore in my clothes.. But that combo is really nice. I'm considering it myself..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> I think the gunmetal and pink stripe is beautiful.But that combo is really nice. I'm considering it myself..



That called out to me most, mainly because gunmetal is a neutral color and a pink stripe is subtle enough. The only thing that worries me is getting the pink stripe dirty.


----------



## bakeacookie

My size 2 navy and lagoon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> My size 2 navy and lagoon!]



Splendid color combi! Love it!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> My size 2 navy and lagoon!
> 
> View attachment 2977958



Great color combo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiJe40 said:


> Had a Pliage customized for my mum's birthday. Received it in february..but had to wait till yesterday to give it. It was killing me that I had to wait..so excited to surprise my lovely mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974085



This is just lovely, i am sure your mother will enjoy it!


----------



## cbarber1123

I'm about to order my first longchamp bag ever and decided to do the custom. Really loving the size 2 with short handles. Thinking of colors body dark purple with cyan blue strip with nickel hardware with the embossing of my initial on the leather flap. Do you think that combo would be pretty? Now thinking I want to add my name in deep purple. Thoughts????


----------



## seton

cbarber1123 said:


> I'm about to order my first longchamp bag ever and decided to do the custom. Really loving the size 2 with short handles. Thinking of colors body dark purple with cyan blue strip with nickel hardware with the embossing of my initial on the leather flap. Do you think that combo would be pretty? Now thinking I want to add my name in deep purple. Thoughts????





here is a vintage [urple/blu to give u an idea. cyan is a more periwinkle blu.


----------



## cbarber1123

seton said:


> here is a vintage [urple/blu to give u an idea. cyan is a more periwinkle blu.



Thank you. I love periwinkle. I think I will like those combos. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## cbarber1123

What color combo is this? This is beautiful.


----------



## seton

cbarber1123 said:


> What color combo is this? This is beautiful.




that is from instagram. dont know if that is current but the closest combo would be Navy/Ecru.


----------



## cbarber1123

seton said:


> that is from instagram. dont know if that is current but the closest combo would be Navy/Ecru.



I thought that may be possibly the color combo. It's beautiful but with 3 kids I'm afraid the ecru will get dirty. Thanks for posting the pics. So many choices lol.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.

Here they are:

Outside together.




And indoors by themselves:

Navy and Gun Metal




Mandarin and Coral




I love them!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> that is from instagram. dont know if that is current but the closest combo would be Navy/Ecru.



That White body and Pink stripe is so pretty!


----------



## cbarber1123

Glitter_pixie said:


> That White body and Pink stripe is so pretty!



I love that one too


----------



## cbarber1123

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!



They both are so pretty. Love your color combos


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!



Bella


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!


GP, you have all the seasons covered with your customs! Very pretty colors. Congrats!


----------



## seton

btw, i look a look at the *Mandarin* color avail for personalized. 
It is NOTHING like the MandarinE/Tangerine LP from 2012. It is actually an exact match to the SM Rouge, which was really an orange.


----------



## cheidel

Beautiful!!!! Lovely color combo!!  Congrats!!! [emoji4]


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!




Lovely.. Great colors..did you have it monogramed?


----------



## justwatchin

seton said:


> that is from instagram. dont know if that is current but the closest combo would be Navy/Ecru.


I know this personalized but what size is it?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cbarber1123 said:


> They both are so pretty. Love your color combos





seton said:


> Bella





pbnjam said:


> GP, you have all the seasons covered with your customs! Very pretty colors. Congrats!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!! Lovely color combo!!  Congrats!!! [emoji4]





DiJe40 said:


> Lovely.. Great colors..did you have it monogramed?





justwatchin said:


> I know this personalized but what size is it?



Thank you everyone for your kind words. 

@*pbnjam*: Trying to cover the seasons was my goal and I think I did it nicely!

@*justwatchin*: It's listed as a Size 2, which is like the 2605 medium but instead of the long handles, it has the short handles. Does that help?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> btw, i look a look at the *Mandarin* color avail for personalized.
> It is NOTHING like the MandarinE/Tangerine LP from 2012. It is actually an exact match to the SM Rouge, which was really an orange.



Interesting. I really like the color though. It's an orangey glow.


----------



## justwatchin

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.
> 
> @*pbnjam*: Trying to cover the seasons was my goal and I think I did it nicely!
> 
> @*justwatchin*: It's listed as a Size 2, which is like the 2605 medium but instead of the long handles, it has the short handles. Does that help?



It does; thanks!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!




I especially love the mandarin and coral! Perfect color combo!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

slowlikehoney said:


> I especially love the mandarin and coral! Perfect color combo!



Thank you, SLHoney!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags



Love them! you are covered for apl seasons, GP! hooray!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!



Very nice!!! You have an awesome collection.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Speaking of...my MIF #2 custom bags arrived yesterday. It took less than a month for them to arrive. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Outside together.
> 
> View attachment 2981963
> 
> 
> And indoors by themselves:
> 
> Navy and Gun Metal
> 
> View attachment 2981966
> 
> 
> Mandarin and Coral
> 
> View attachment 2981967
> 
> 
> I love them!




Oh these are lovely! and less than a month? that is great turn around time.



seton said:


> that is from instagram. dont know if that is current but the closest combo would be Navy/Ecru.



These are super cute! endless possibilities.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love them! you are covered for apl seasons, GP! hooray!






EGBDF said:


> Very nice!!! You have an awesome collection.







HesitantShopper said:


> Oh these are lovely! and less than a month? that is great turn around time.




Thanks so much! My collection evolved SO quickly!
I'm pretty happy with what I have. There's two discontinued colors in the LPs I'd like to add if I'm lucky enough to find them, but for now, I'll wait for some of the new season's colors.


----------



## krmemories22

Does anyone know if you can order a personalized Longchamp Le Pliage, Bag Size 4, without a stripe?  I want the size 4 bag with the long handles in dark purple (bilberry).  I don't know if I want dark purple (main color) on dark purple (stripe).

Thanks!


----------



## SophiePosh

bakeacookie said:


> I know a few tpf-ers have gotten custom Longchamp bags.
> 
> -how long did it take for it to come to your door after ordering?
> -do they update your order status that they're working on it or shipping it?
> -what did you get?
> -pics??



Hello Bakeacookie! hello everyone I ordered the custom size 4 the extra large it came 2 weeks after I ordered it. I live in France. I received only one order status via email then the package came in the mail yesterday. I got the large en toile size 4, black and brown band with my initials


----------



## SophiePosh

When it is unfolded


----------



## SophiePosh

bakeacookie said:


> My size 2 navy and lagoon!
> 
> View attachment 2977958



So pretty!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

SophiePosh said:


> So pretty!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## seton

SophiePosh said:


> Hello Bakeacookie! hello everyone I ordered the custom size 4 the extra large it came 2 weeks after I ordered it. I live in France. I received only one order status via email then the package came in the mail yesterday. I got the large en toile size 4, black and brown band with my initials




it looks great! thanks for sharing


----------



## SophiePosh

seton said:


> it looks great! thanks for sharing



Thank you Seton!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SophiePosh said:


> When it is unfolded



That's very pretty! Looks like a piece of art.


----------



## SophiePosh

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's very pretty! Looks like a piece of art.



Aww thank you Glitter_pixie! I love it when the bag is big and tucked in at the sides! It looks more chic thanks


----------



## EGBDF

SophiePosh said:


> When it is unfolded


Very nice!
I like black and brown together.
Black and navy too.
Ha.


----------



## bakeacookie

SophiePosh said:


> When it is unfolded



Love this combo! It'll go with everything!


----------



## journalist101

Does anyone know if the size 3 bag is large enough to fit a 15' Macbook Pro and textbooks plus notepads and such? I'm going to law school in the fall and my regular ones aren't big enough. Is the size 4 a better size? I lean towards that since it seems roomy enough for everything but not sure, since some said it was huge.


----------



## herfyjo

I actually saw real bags in person for the first time today.  As I was heading to Nordstrom, I saw a lady walking with a LP. I asked her the size and she said it was large.  She told me that she can carry her 15" Macbook in it.  I called LC yesterday to ask about sizing.  The lady on the phone told me that the size 3 is a little bigger than the Large size sold in stores.  Hope that helps.

On a personal note, Nordstrom is the only store in the Houston area to carry LC.  They had very little selection.  I bought my daughter a large tote in slate and she's thrilled.  I think I'm going to order a size 3 in black with gunmetal stripe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SophiePosh said:


> When it is unfolded



Timeless combo! love it!


----------



## journalist101

herfyjo said:


> I actually saw real bags in person for the first time today.  As I was heading to Nordstrom, I saw a lady walking with a LP. I asked her the size and she said it was large.  She told me that she can carry her 15" Macbook in it.  I called LC yesterday to ask about sizing.  The lady on the phone told me that the size 3 is a little bigger than the Large size sold in stores.  Hope that helps.
> 
> On a personal note, Nordstrom is the only store in the Houston area to carry LC.  They had very little selection.  I bought my daughter a large tote in slate and she's thrilled.  I think I'm going to order a size 3 in black with gunmetal stripe.


Thanks, I have two large Longchamp bags but they don't fit my Mac with a computer case so, I was just unsure about how it would hold up with everything I'll need to carry in the fall. It seems once you leave school, you forget how much stuff you need to haul until you look at the class list.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SophiePosh said:


> When it is unfolded



Very nice!


----------



## seton

just a reminder that u only have a month left before color options change for autumn


----------



## cheidel

SophiePosh said:


> Hello Bakeacookie! hello everyone I ordered the custom size 4 the extra large it came 2 weeks after I ordered it. I live in France. I received only one order status via email then the package came in the mail yesterday. I got the large en toile size 4, black and brown band with my initials




It's gorgeous, and I love the dot/period after your initials.  I was thinking about the A4 size and glad to finally see one!  Congrats, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> just a reminder that u only have a month left before color options change for autumn


Do the current colors go on sale first?  I'm trying to decide if I want one now, or wait to do one, hopefully with the new fig.


----------



## seton

WestingerMom said:


> Do the current colors go on sale first?  I'm trying to decide if I want one now, or wait to do one, hopefully with the new fig.




Huh? Sale on personalized LPs?


----------



## SophiePosh

EGBDF said:


> Very nice!
> I like black and brown together.
> Black and navy too.
> Ha.



Thank you EGBDF!!


----------



## SophiePosh

seton said:


> just a reminder that u only have a month left before color options change for autumn



wowww so beautiful Seton they give me idea options


----------



## SophiePosh

frenziedhandbag said:


> Timeless combo! love it!



Thank you Frenziedhandbag!


----------



## SophiePosh

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!



Thank you HesitantShopper!


----------



## SophiePosh

bakeacookie said:


> Love this combo! It'll go with everything!



Thank you Bakeacookie!! yes I feel it could go with everything I use it for work or leisure. I took a few pictures of it when it is full. I put too large books, my wallet, my big organizer and notebook , a scarf, Fendi glasses and un umbrella, now this is how it look with everything inside I love it and use it when I want to carry paperwork


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> Huh? Sale on personalized LPs?


I thought someone told me that once.  Wishful thinking I guess!


----------



## sirenized

ordered my first LC  Le Pliage Size 4. its my first piece overall and my first custom piece. I wanted a something i could use for a weekend away, without having to drag a suitcase. I got navy/green combo. Cant wait for it to get here. This may be a long 4-5 weeks


----------



## changingwoman

What do you guys think?  I'm thinking of getting a custom size 2, short handle, for everyday errands and such.  Ideally it'd be something I could use in both spring/summer and fall/winter - so I'm having trouble coming up with a color combo that works well for that and isn't boring.

What about Navy (body) and Yellow (stripe)?  The yellow works well for spring/summer, but is it too much for fall/winter or does it add just the right small pop of color?  The other option I was thinking of was doing was Ecru for the stripe, but I'd be worried about it getting dirty (and/or being boring - yellow might be more interesting).  Any thoughts welcome   Thanks!


----------



## seton

changingwoman said:


> What do you guys think?  I'm thinking of getting a custom size 2, short handle, for everyday errands and such.  Ideally it'd be something I could use in both spring/summer and fall/winter - so I'm having trouble coming up with a color combo that works well for that and isn't boring.
> 
> What about Navy (body) and Yellow (stripe)?  The yellow works well for spring/summer, but is it too much for fall/winter or does it add just the right small pop of color?  The other option I was thinking of was doing was Ecru for the stripe, but I'd be worried about it getting dirty (and/or being boring - yellow might be more interesting).  Any thoughts welcome   Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3022449




I think the yellow is just the right pop. Are u from Michigan? it's very Wolverines.
"Hail to the victors valiant . . . ."


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> I think the yellow is just the right pop. Are u from Michigan? it's very Wolverines.
> "Hail to the victors valiant . . . ."


Thanks!  And no, I'm not from Michigan...hadn't even thought of that.  I do have several friends who would appreciate that color combo for that very reason though


----------



## Zuhrah

seton said:


> just a reminder that u only have a month left before color options change for autumn




Bag on top: is that beige and blush?


----------



## seton

Zuhrah said:


> Bag on top: is that beige and blush?




No, it's coral/beige. Very pretty.
Blush = blush pink.


----------



## changingwoman

So I posted earlier today and thanks to Seton's expert opinion, I was all set on ordering a custom size 2 bag with navy body and yellow stripe.  Now I'm having second thoughts: any more opinions before I make a decision?










Ideally I want something I can wear year-round for everyday errands etc, but is not super boring.  I was thinking a navy body with yellow stripe is relatively unique/interesting, springy enough, but could also provide a welcome color pop during winter.  However, now I'm worried it'll be too tough to coordinate with outfits, especially since my wardrobe isn't very well organized by color - I have some neutrals but lots of random pretty colors.  It might be tough to wear a navy/yellow bag with random colors.  If only I could go back in time and start my wardrobe from scratch...

Alternatively, I could go with a navy body and beige or ecru stripe, which should be easier to match with outfits in general.  I think ecru is prettier but might get dirty easily (? opinions welcome!), hence the beige stripe option.  Are these options too "preppy" or "boring" or "nautical"?

ORRRR maybe I should just skip the custom altogether and get an all-over navy bag 

I realize I'm probably overthinking this, but I just want to make sure I get a bag I'll get tons of use out of.  Any opinions or other color combo suggestions are welcome!  (and thanks Seton for your thoughts earlier - I'm just not good at making decisions, especially when it comes to pretty colors!  I always want them all!! )


----------



## EGBDF

changingwoman said:


> So I posted earlier today and thanks to Seton's expert opinion, I was all set on ordering a custom size 2 bag with navy body and yellow stripe.  Now I'm having second thoughts: any more opinions before I make a decision?
> 
> View attachment 3022768
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022770
> 
> 
> Ideally I want something I can wear year-round for everyday errands etc, but is not super boring.  I was thinking a navy body with yellow stripe is relatively unique/interesting, springy enough, but could also provide a welcome color pop during winter.  However, now I'm worried it'll be too tough to coordinate with outfits, especially since my wardrobe isn't very well organized by color - I have some neutrals but lots of random pretty colors.  It might be tough to wear a navy/yellow bag with random colors.  If only I could go back in time and start my wardrobe from scratch...
> 
> Alternatively, I could go with a navy body and beige or ecru stripe, which should be easier to match with outfits in general.  I think ecru is prettier but might get dirty easily (? opinions welcome!), hence the beige stripe option.  Are these options too "preppy" or "boring" or "nautical"?
> 
> ORRRR maybe I should just skip the custom altogether and get an all-over navy bag
> 
> I realize I'm probably overthinking this, but I just want to make sure I get a bag I'll get tons of use out of.  Any opinions or other color combo suggestions are welcome!  (and thanks Seton for your thoughts earlier - I'm just not good at making decisions, especially when it comes to pretty colors!  I always want them all!! )



I really like the one in the middle. It's so hard to choose the colors, isn't it?!


----------



## changingwoman

EGBDF said:


> I really like the one in the middle. It's so hard to choose the colors, isn't it?!


OMG, so hard!!  Thanks for your vote!!


----------



## herfyjo

I also vote for the middle one. It has enough contrast, but is neutral and can be worn with everything.


----------



## changingwoman

herfyjo said:


> I also vote for the middle one. It has enough contrast, but is neutral and can be worn with everything.


Thanks!!  I'll tally your vote


----------



## WestingerMom

changingwoman said:


> So I posted earlier today and thanks to Seton's expert opinion, I was all set on ordering a custom size 2 bag with navy body and yellow stripe.  Now I'm having second thoughts: any more opinions before I make a decision?
> 
> View attachment 3022768
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022770
> 
> 
> Ideally I want something I can wear year-round for everyday errands etc, but is not super boring.  I was thinking a navy body with yellow stripe is relatively unique/interesting, springy enough, but could also provide a welcome color pop during winter.  However, now I'm worried it'll be too tough to coordinate with outfits, especially since my wardrobe isn't very well organized by color - I have some neutrals but lots of random pretty colors.  It might be tough to wear a navy/yellow bag with random colors.  If only I could go back in time and start my wardrobe from scratch...
> 
> Alternatively, I could go with a navy body and beige or ecru stripe, which should be easier to match with outfits in general.  I think ecru is prettier but might get dirty easily (? opinions welcome!), hence the beige stripe option.  Are these options too "preppy" or "boring" or "nautical"?
> 
> ORRRR maybe I should just skip the custom altogether and get an all-over navy bag
> 
> I realize I'm probably overthinking this, but I just want to make sure I get a bag I'll get tons of use out of.  Any opinions or other color combo suggestions are welcome!  (and thanks Seton for your thoughts earlier - I'm just not good at making decisions, especially when it comes to pretty colors!  I always want them all!! )


I vote #2 as well.  I like #3 the best, but I'd be afraid about dirt too.


----------



## changingwoman

WestingerMom said:


> I vote #2 as well.  I like #3 the best, but I'd be afraid about dirt too.


Thanks so much.  3 votes for option #2, sounds like we have a winner   Many thanks all!  I knew I could count on you for advice!


----------



## sirenized

my combo. I like the yellow and navy as well. I think a pop of color is great no matter the season


----------



## changingwoman

sirenized said:


> View attachment 3023011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my combo. I like the yellow and navy as well. I think a pop of color is great no matter the season


oooh, very pretty.  love that green!


----------



## Dreamer71

Hi everyone!
Thinking of getting a custom Le Pliage as my first LC but can't decide which size to get.
Would the size 2 be able to fit A4 paper?
Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> I always want them all!! )



how about navy with coral or navy with pink? It seems to be that you are rather adventurous with colors, as with your wardrobe. Navy as the base goes with anything whilst the coral or pink stripe renders a pop of color but not too much, and both are versatile colors which should go well with your wardrobe. Have fun deciding. It's not an easy task. I thought of gunmetal with pink stripe for mine as I also wanted something neutral but at the same time cheery in a way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SophiePosh said:


> I love it and use it when I want to carry paperwork



it looks splendid!


----------



## Naminami

I love your bag combination. Pops out and not to much.


----------



## Naminami

I really adore all of your custom bag. actually envy, lol. Because lc store in my country is not serve for custom bag 

Maybe anybody knows where i can get custom lc and shipping worldwide?

Thanks a lot


----------



## HesitantShopper

changingwoman said:


> So I posted earlier today and thanks to Seton's expert opinion, I was all set on ordering a custom size 2 bag with navy body and yellow stripe.  Now I'm having second thoughts: any more opinions before I make a decision?
> 
> View attachment 3022768
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022770
> 
> 
> Ideally I want something I can wear year-round for everyday errands etc, but is not super boring.  I was thinking a navy body with yellow stripe is relatively unique/interesting, springy enough, but could also provide a welcome color pop during winter.  However, now I'm worried it'll be too tough to coordinate with outfits, especially since my wardrobe isn't very well organized by color - I have some neutrals but lots of random pretty colors.  It might be tough to wear a navy/yellow bag with random colors.  If only I could go back in time and start my wardrobe from scratch...
> 
> Alternatively, I could go with a navy body and beige or ecru stripe, which should be easier to match with outfits in general.  I think ecru is prettier but might get dirty easily (? opinions welcome!), hence the beige stripe option.  Are these options too "preppy" or "boring" or "nautical"?
> 
> ORRRR maybe I should just skip the custom altogether and get an all-over navy bag
> 
> I realize I'm probably overthinking this, but I just want to make sure I get a bag I'll get tons of use out of.  Any opinions or other color combo suggestions are welcome!  (and thanks Seton for your thoughts earlier - I'm just not good at making decisions, especially when it comes to pretty colors!  I always want them all!! )



I am also on the second boat.. it's now a full boat ride lol I get it, hard to decide.. you could always get a solid navy later on 



sirenized said:


> View attachment 3023011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my combo. I like the yellow and navy as well. I think a pop of color is great no matter the season



pretty! i adore greens.


----------



## changingwoman

frenziedhandbag said:


> how about navy with coral or navy with pink? It seems to be that you are rather adventurous with colors, as with your wardrobe. Navy as the base goes with anything whilst the coral or pink stripe renders a pop of color but not too much, and both are versatile colors which should go well with your wardrobe. Have fun deciding. It's not an easy task. I thought of gunmetal with pink stripe for mine as I also wanted something neutral but at the same time cheery in a way.


Thanks frenzied!!  Sounds like we have a similar philosophy - neutral enough to go with everything, but still cheery.  I just love color so much, and it can be so much fun to play with, but unfortunately then it sometimes results in a mishmash like my wardrobe


----------



## Cadence73

So excited!  After a long period of indecisiveness I finally ordered a custom bag last night - size 2, short handles in gunmetal (charcoal is my favorite color) with a cyan stripe and nickel hardware.  Now to try and patiently wait!


----------



## WestingerMom

Cadence73 said:


> So excited!  After a long period of indecisiveness I finally ordered a custom bag last night - size 2, short handles in gunmetal (charcoal is my favorite color) with a cyan stripe and nickel hardware.  Now to try and patiently wait!


That sounds so pretty!  I was looking at those colors too, but I think I'll wait til fall to do either billberry/fig or fig/some shade of gray. With all the different bags I own, I actually don't have a gray one. Be sure to show us pics when it comes.  Hopefully the wait isn't too long!


----------



## jng2b

Just ordered a custom size 4 black with beige stripe, gold hardware and long handles.  I needed a big bag for gym/kids stuff/trips/etc.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## cheidel

jng2b said:


> Just ordered a custom size 4 black with beige stripe, gold hardware and long handles.  I needed a big bag for gym/kids stuff/trips/etc.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


Congrats!  Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## journalist101

SophiePosh said:


> Thank you Bakeacookie!! yes I feel it could go with everything I use it for work or leisure. I took a few pictures of it when it is full. I put too large books, my wallet, my big organizer and notebook , a scarf, Fendi glasses and un umbrella, now this is how it look with everything inside I love it and use it when I want to carry paperwork


What size did you end up buying?


----------



## herfyjo

When do they usually switch out colors online?  I'm hoping they add Opera as one of the color choices.


----------



## seton

herfyjo said:


> When do they usually switch out colors online?  I'm hoping they add Opera as one of the color choices.




I think that is one of the last things they do. 
Opera came in Neo, not regular LP so I doubt it.


----------



## herfyjo

seton said:


> I think that is one of the last things they do.
> Opera came in Neo, not regular LP so I doubt it.




That makes sense on Opera. I guess I'll just get a piece in Neo.  That color is so pretty.


----------



## db89

how much more do these custom made bags cost ?


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> I think that is one of the last things they do.
> Opera came in Neo, not regular LP so I doubt it.



I love the pink one saying "Bonjour"!


----------



## Great_Iskander

Hello everybody,

This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum. 

I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:

I love it. 

Thank you for having taken a look at my post.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum.
> 
> I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Thank you for having taken a look at my post.



 Wow, what a great gift! Love all the colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I think that is one of the last things they do.
> Opera came in Neo, not regular LP so I doubt it.



OMG I LOVE that pink custom Bonjour! Of course you knew I would!


----------



## DiJe40

Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum.
> 
> I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Thank you for having taken a look at my post.




What a lovely present..it's beautiful..happy birthday [emoji2][emoji320]


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG I LOVE that pink custom Bonjour! Of course you knew I would!




Agreed!!! What a great idea!


----------



## tflowers921

Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum.
> 
> I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Thank you for having taken a look at my post.




What wonderful friends you have! This is lovely!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum.
> 
> I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Thank you for having taken a look at my post.



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I think that is one of the last things they do.



Oic! And here I was thinking that I would be able to play with endless combinations on my computer before going to the store. This changes everything, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody



Awesome piece!


----------



## cheidel

Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum.
> 
> I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Thank you for having taken a look at my post.


That bag is gorgeous, and I love the 30 on it, so unique!!!!  Happy Belated Birthday, and I am sure you will always cherish it.  Welcome to the LC Forum!


----------



## Great_Iskander

Thank you very much for your warm welcome. 

I am very happy you like the bag. I have wonderful friends with great taste in fashion!

This is my first _Longchamp_ bag ever. It won't be the last! I'm already eyeing my next one!


----------



## thedseer

I don't see coral as an option anymore on customs  Other spring colors are still available.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cadence73 said:


> So excited!  After a long period of indecisiveness I finally ordered a custom bag last night - size 2, short handles in gunmetal (charcoal is my favorite color) with a cyan stripe and nickel hardware.  Now to try and patiently wait!




Oh, congrats sounds great!



jng2b said:


> Just ordered a custom size 4 black with beige stripe, gold hardware and long handles.  I needed a big bag for gym/kids stuff/trips/etc.  Can't wait for it to arrive!



NIce, congrats! sounds perfect for what your after.



Great_Iskander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on the _Longchamp_ forum.
> 
> I received a custom-made _Longchamp Le Pliage_ travel bag from my friends for my thirtieth birthday. artyhat:
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Thank you for having taken a look at my post.



Lovely! what a wonderful gift. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cadence73

For those who have ordered custom bags, what is the usual sequence of events?  My order status has gone from "Preparing" to "Prepared" - I am assuming it will state when my bag is shipped?  It's been a little over 2 weeks and they're stating a 4-5 week turnaround time.


----------



## cheidel

Cadence73 said:


> So excited!  After a long period of indecisiveness I finally ordered a custom bag last night - size 2, short handles in gunmetal (charcoal is my favorite color) with a cyan stripe and nickel hardware.  Now to try and patiently wait!


Sounds very pretty, and gunmetal/charcoal grey is one of my favorite colors too!  Congrats, can't wait to see!


----------



## cheidel

jng2b said:


> Just ordered a custom size 4 black with beige stripe, gold hardware and long handles.  I needed a big bag for gym/kids stuff/trips/etc.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


Congrats, can't wait to see!  I have been playing with the color choices, still undecided, and black with beige stripe was one of my choices.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG I LOVE that pink custom Bonjour! Of course you knew I would!


I see a custom LP in your future with Bonjour!!!!!  :giggles:


----------



## changingwoman

Hi all, maybe you can help me - how long, on average, does it take to receive a custom le pliage?

I have a custom size 4 all planned out in my head, with two of the autumn colors, with the hope that I'll be able to take it on our next big trip when we leave on Sept. 1.  Since I can't place a custom order until the autumn colors are available on longchamp.com, I'm hoping my custom bag will make it in time.

When will the autumn le pliage colors be available on longchamp.com?  And how long does it take to receive a custom bag?

Thanks so much for any info!!!


----------



## thedseer

changingwoman said:


> Hi all, maybe you can help me - how long, on average, does it take to receive a custom le pliage?
> 
> I have a custom size 4 all planned out in my head, with two of the autumn colors, with the hope that I'll be able to take it on our next big trip when we leave on Sept. 1.  Since I can't place a custom order until the autumn colors are available on longchamp.com, I'm hoping my custom bag will make it in time.
> 
> When will the autumn le pliage colors be available on longchamp.com?  And how long does it take to receive a custom bag?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info!!!



I know last year the fall colors were up for custom by 7/3, so should be soon.


----------



## changingwoman

thedseer said:


> I know last year the fall colors were up for custom by 7/3, so should be soon.




Awesome, thanks so much!!  I will keep a close eye on it


----------



## brae

Hey guys. Thinking of buying personalized! Does ecru stay year round or is it replaced in the fall with a different white?


----------



## seton

brae said:


> Hey guys. Thinking of buying personalized! Does ecru stay year round or is it replaced in the fall with a different white?



nobody knows. this season, ecru replaced paper so it's ur judgement call.


----------



## brae

seton said:


> nobody knows. this season, ecru replaced paper so it's ur judgement call.


Thanks Seton. Is ecru lighter in color than paper?


----------



## seton

brae said:


> Thanks Seton. Is ecru lighter in color than paper?



yes.


----------



## seton

fr lc site updated with fall colors. they kept the spring colors but i dunno for how long so right now there are 20 colors with 3 pinks. this would be the best time to order

http://fr.longchamp.com/pliage/personnaliser/389/1803389IT099


----------



## Esquared72

Oy.  I'm torn.  Looking at a size 2 with short handles in Chocolate, but I can't decide on the stripe...Fig or Malabar Pink???  They both look great on the screen.  I'm leaning toward Fig but could probably easily be swayed the other direction as well.  

Poppy/mandarin looks great, too....maybe that combo since they are Spring colors and could disappear any minute?  Just not sure that it's a combination I would be able to wear very often...I tend to have more dark,cool colors in my wardrobe.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## seton

***** IMPORTANT *****

ok, i got the 411

the 20 colors on the website right now is a glitch. they will NOT offer the spring seasonals like BLUSH, etc for fall. Only the Fall colors and Classic colors.
THERE WILL BE NO ECRU OR PAPER. the lightest color is Beige.

If u want Ecru, I suggest that u order TODAY on the website and pray that ur order goes thru


----------



## seton

Fall sample


----------



## seton

Ice with blue


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Ice with blue



I like this! These colors remind me of the Knicks.. Or the Mets.. I need to go see this irl.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I like this! These colors remind me of the Knicks.. Or the Mets.. I need to go see this irl.


Lol. Go ny go ny go. 

I should have paid more attention to the Arizona flap


----------



## EGBDF

I really wish we could choose color options for the handles and flap on the nylon pliages.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Fall sample



The SH! Love!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> The SH! Love!


 
Wasn't that the combo you were thinking about earlier?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Wasn't that the combo you were thinking about earlier?



You remembered! Good memory there! Yup, I played around with it today and it seems a bit dull onscreen but Seton's pic of it seems much prettier. I also thought of Fig with Bilberry. Can't decide on the strap length though. I know I will get a lot of use from LH but SH is wonderful for this size.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> You remembered! Good memory there! Yup, I played around with it today and it seems a bit dull onscreen but Seton's pic of it seems much prettier. .




it was very pretty IRL. 

I played around with all the swatches and I suggest Fig body / Gun stripe / Bronze hardware. Hawt!


----------



## WestingerMom

Think I might be ordering this in a couple of days.  I originally thought cedar with fig, but like this better.  I also debated about wording in French, but with limited space, decided to go with a recognizable word.  The only question now is size 2 or 3... I have three smalls right now, and they're perfect, but maybe I'd want more room in the winter.


----------



## seton

WestingerMom said:


> Think I might be ordering this in a couple of days.  I originally thought cedar with fig, but like this better.  I also debated about wording in French, but with limited space, decided to go with a recognizable word.  The only question now is size 2 or 3... I have three smalls right now, and they're perfect, but maybe I'd want more room in the winter.




Dats hawt! It looked more red in my phone so i wasnt sure it was my suggestion but I can see that its fig/gun on the puter. 
the green letters is just the right touch


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> Dats hawt! It looked more red in my phone so i wasnt sure it was my suggestion but I can see that its fig/gun on the puter.
> the green letters is just the right touch


Thanks!  I actually was playing with this lastnight and decided to post it today, after I saw your comment.  Guess great minds think alike!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it was very pretty IRL.
> 
> I played around with all the swatches and I suggest Fig body / Gun stripe / Bronze hardware. Hawt!



Oh Gosh! You knew how much I also wanted gunmetal don't you? Haven't thought of this combi, in my head, it does look super HAWT! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> Think I might be ordering this in a couple of days.  I originally thought cedar with fig, but like this better.  I also debated about wording in French, but with limited space, decided to go with a recognizable word.  The only question now is size 2 or 3... I have three smalls right now, and they're perfect, but maybe I'd want more room in the winter.



NEED! Looks like my dilema is undone. This combi looks really chic and both are my favourite colours. I decided on a size 2 since majority are LLH. Just need to nail down which handles.


----------



## MMaiko

EGBDF said:


> I really wish we could choose color options for the handles and flap on the nylon pliages.



I do too!


----------



## WestingerMom

frenziedhandbag said:


> NEED! Looks like my dilema is undone. This combi looks really chic and both are my favourite colours. I decided on a size 2 since majority are LLH. Just need to nail down which handles.


+1
Bag twins!


----------



## seton

who knows? I might make it bag triplets


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> +1
> Bag twins!



Hooray!
&#128077;






seton said:


> who knows? I might make it bag triplets



Yahoo! &#9996;


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> who knows? I might make it bag triplets


Yay!


----------



## Zuhrah

seton said:


> Fall sample



Colors on the smaller bag with short handles - fig and malabar pink?


----------



## seton

Zuhrah said:


> Colors on the smaller bag with short handles - fig and malabar pink?




yes


----------



## DznrBagLvr

I wanted to share my custom order! The 4-5 week wait will not be easy!! I really struggled to pick a color combo and almost went with navy/cedar but in the end I decided I wanted something I wouldn't get tired of, would be durable enough to bring to work, and would work with any outfit. I just got married so I had my new initials embossed. I'm super happy with my choices and can't wait to see the finished product!

Does anyone know if the interior will be white? Or black? TIA!

Body: black 
Stripe: gun metal
Hardware: bronze 
Size: 3 (large)
Handles: long


----------



## paula3boys

DznrBagLvr said:


> I wanted to share my custom order! The 4-5 week wait will not be easy!! I really struggled to pick a color combo and almost went with navy/cedar but in the end I decided I wanted something I wouldn't get tired of, would be durable enough to bring to work, and would work with any outfit. I just got married so I had my new initials embossed. I'm super happy with my choices and can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Does anyone know if the interior will be white? Or black? TIA!
> 
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze
> Size: 3 (large)
> Handles: long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090653




That looks nice and you'll have to post pics when you get it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DznrBagLvr said:


> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze
> Size: 3 (large)



splendid color choice and I think this is a timeless combi. Congrats! Thumbs up to bronze hardware, it's definitely my fav!


----------



## EGBDF

DznrBagLvr said:


> I wanted to share my custom order! The 4-5 week wait will not be easy!! I really struggled to pick a color combo and almost went with navy/cedar but in the end I decided I wanted something I wouldn't get tired of, would be durable enough to bring to work, and would work with any outfit. I just got married so I had my new initials embossed. I'm super happy with my choices and can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Does anyone know if the interior will be white? Or black? TIA!
> 
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze
> Size: 3 (large)
> Handles: long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090653



Great combo. I'm guessing it will have a black interior.


----------



## herfyjo

DznrBagLvr said:


> I wanted to share my custom order! The 4-5 week wait will not be easy!! I really struggled to pick a color combo and almost went with navy/cedar but in the end I decided I wanted something I wouldn't get tired of, would be durable enough to bring to work, and would work with any outfit. I just got married so I had my new initials embossed. I'm super happy with my choices and can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Does anyone know if the interior will be white? Or black? TIA!
> 
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze
> Size: 3 (large)
> Handles: long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090653




This is the combo I've been planning but just haven't been sure.  Please, please, please post pics.  So excited for you!


----------



## DznrBagLvr

paula3boys said:


> That looks nice and you'll have to post pics when you get it!



Thanks!! I will definitely post pics when it arrives. It says 4-5 weeks! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> splendid color choice and I think this is a timeless combi. Congrats! Thumbs up to bronze hardware, it's definitely my fav!



Thanks so much! It was so hard to choose but I was definitely going for "timeless." The bronze hardware was more of an impulse choice but I'm hoping I love it! 



EGBDF said:


> Great combo. I'm guessing it will have a black interior.



Thanks! I'd prefer black interior. 



herfyjo said:


> This is the combo I've been planning but just haven't been sure.  Please, please, please post pics.  So excited for you!



I absolutely will!!


----------



## herfyjo

DznrBagLvr said:


> I wanted to share my custom order! The 4-5 week wait will not be easy!! I really struggled to pick a color combo and almost went with navy/cedar but in the end I decided I wanted something I wouldn't get tired of, would be durable enough to bring to work, and would work with any outfit. I just got married so I had my new initials embossed. I'm super happy with my choices and can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Does anyone know if the interior will be white? Or black? TIA!
> 
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze
> Size: 3 (large)
> Handles: long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090653




I'm so curious about this bag.  Have you received a shipping notice yet?


----------



## cheidel

DznrBagLvr said:


> I wanted to share my custom order! The 4-5 week wait will not be easy!! I really struggled to pick a color combo and almost went with navy/cedar but in the end I decided I wanted something I wouldn't get tired of, would be durable enough to bring to work, and would work with any outfit. I just got married so I had my new initials embossed. I'm super happy with my choices and can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Does anyone know if the interior will be white? Or black? TIA!
> 
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze
> Size: 3 (large)
> Handles: long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090653




Great color choice!  I have decided on the same colors but with nickel hardware.


----------



## herfyjo

cheidel said:


> Great color choice!  I have decided on the same colors but with nickel hardware.



This is the color combo I've wanted for a while but I just want to see one IRL first.  Please post pics! Excited for you!


----------



## bba224

I have this bag. The lining is black.


----------



## provence_rose

Sorry if this has already been asked, are the custom Le Pliage bags made in France?


----------



## catsinthebag

provence_rose said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, are the custom Le Pliage bags made in France?



Yes, they are!


----------



## provence_rose

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, they are!



Thank you. Now to choose which colour way.


----------



## bugn

I was thinking the smallest size in grey body, black handles and black tabs w/ a burgundy strap for the leather custom version. But how long is the shoulder strap? I want the bag to hit my hip or lower.


----------



## EGBDF

bugn said:


> I was thinking the smallest size in grey body, black handles and black tabs w/ a burgundy strap for the leather custom version. But how long is the shoulder strap? I want the bag to hit my hip or lower.



Sounds good!
You might try emailing LC and asking about the strap length. The length on the non-custom cuirs always seems to vary between seasons, and they never put the length on their website.


----------



## Kelly Walther

Sharing here some of my custom made...


----------



## Kelly Walther

And the newest of all...


----------



## pbnjam

Kelly Walther said:


> Sharing here some of my custom made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126626
> View attachment 3126627
> View attachment 3126628



Love your collection! Nice color combos!



Kelly Walther said:


> And the newest of all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126629



Beautiful! What is the color on your flap?


----------



## Kelly Walther

pbnjam said:


> Love your collection! Nice color combos!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! What is the color on your flap?


thanks...
size : medium
main color : pink
flap & handles : vermilion
tabs : vermilion
shoulder strap : vermilion
lining colour : citrine
perforation : KW

get this last year...they inform me that it will take 3 weeks for delivery from the date of my order but it arrived earlier than expected...


----------



## DznrBagLvr

herfyjo said:


> I'm so curious about this bag.  Have you received a shipping notice yet?




Hi! I received a shipping notice yesterday and my bag is being delivered TODAY! I will definitely post later!


----------



## bba224

You are going to love it. The size 3 custom is 2 inches longer then the regular large size La Pliage.


----------



## DznrBagLvr

bba224 said:


> You are going to love it. The size 3 custom is 2 inches longer then the regular large size La Pliage.




I was wondering about this! It did seem larger than my other stock large size


----------



## bba224

It does come in handy for my crazy daily life!


----------



## DznrBagLvr

HERE SHE IS! My custom Le Pilage. I [emoji173]&#65039; it! I was surprised that it was larger than my other large Le Pilage, it feels a bit thicker, and the inside pocket is longer and actually usable. I'm extremely happy with my color and hardware choices. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bag size 3
Handles: long
Body: black
Stripe: gun metal 
Hardware: bronze


----------



## catsinthebag

DznrBagLvr said:


> HERE SHE IS! My custom Le Pilage. I [emoji173]&#65039; it! I was surprised that it was larger than my other large Le Pilage, it feels a bit thicker, and the inside pocket is longer and actually usable. I'm extremely happy with my color and hardware choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134202
> View attachment 3134203
> 
> 
> Bag size 3
> Handles: long
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze



Congrats, it looks great! I am also a big fan of bronze hardware and the different pocket on the custom LP's. Good to know the large is bigger than the off-the-shelf large size -- I was considering a large custom and may have to rethink that since the regular large is already more than big enough for me.


----------



## cheidel

DznrBagLvr said:


> HERE SHE IS! My custom Le Pilage. I [emoji173]&#65039; it! I was surprised that it was larger than my other large Le Pilage, it feels a bit thicker, and the inside pocket is longer and actually usable. I'm extremely happy with my color and hardware choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134202
> View attachment 3134203
> 
> 
> Bag size 3
> Handles: long
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze


Congrats, nice color choices!!!!  Enjoy!!!  I am still waiting to order mine, can't decide on the colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats, nice color choices!!!!  Enjoy!!!  I am still waiting to order mine, can't decide on the colors.



I have decided on my color combi, Fig with Bilberry! Awaiting for SG boutique to confirm on when I can do one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DznrBagLvr said:


> HERE SHE IS!I'm extremely happy



Gorgeous! Love the size 3 (I have a 2724) and it really is a very useful size. Bronze hardware is my favourite. I had initially thought black with gunmetal might look dark but I was wrong, the color contrast shows up nicely. Congrats on ur purchase and I am especially happy that the pocket is vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## seton

DznrBagLvr said:


> HERE SHE IS! My custom Le Pilage. I [emoji173]&#65039; it! I was surprised that it was larger than my other large Le Pilage, it feels a bit thicker, and the inside pocket is longer and actually usable. I'm extremely happy with my color and hardware choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134202
> View attachment 3134203
> 
> 
> Bag size 3
> Handles: long
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze



it's smashing! Love the bronze HW! 





frenziedhandbag said:


> I have decided on my color combi, Fig with Bilberry! Awaiting for SG boutique to confirm on when I can do one.




Can't wait to see!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Love the bronze HW!Can't wait to see!



Mine will be with bronze hardware too. The ordering window is estimated to be between mid Oct to mid Nov. Fervently waiting for confirmation of actual date... and my first custom!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DznrBagLvr said:


> HERE SHE IS! My custom Le Pilage. I [emoji173]&#65039; it! I was surprised that it was larger than my other large Le Pilage, it feels a bit thicker, and the inside pocket is longer and actually usable. I'm extremely happy with my color and hardware choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134202
> View attachment 3134203
> 
> 
> Bag size 3
> Handles: long
> Body: black
> Stripe: gun metal
> Hardware: bronze



Congrats on a lovely custom! I am officially in love with your bag and hope you don't mind if I get round to doing a custom just like it  Thank you for the idea and inspiration!!!


----------



## DznrBagLvr

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on a lovely custom! I am officially in love with your bag and hope you don't mind if I get round to doing a custom just like it  Thank you for the idea and inspiration!!!




Thank you!Happy to help! Can't wait to see yours! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

DznrBagLvr said:


> Thank you!Happy to help! Can't wait to see yours! [emoji7]



Just ordered mine today - we will be bag twins! Ordered a navy (main colour) and poppy (stripe colour) Size 2 SH earlier on. Can't wait for both to arrive!


----------



## doris2181

Hi all, just received my one, size 3, silver hardware, gunmetal main, navy stripe. The gun metal does look different under different light condition, and I think pair with navy makes the gun looks lighter and more blue-ish as well! Not sure if I'm correct!


----------



## seton

doris2181 said:


> Hi all, just received my one, size 3, silver hardware, gunmetal main, navy stripe. The gun metal does look different under different light condition, and I think pair with navy makes the gun looks lighter and more blue-ish as well! Not sure if I'm correct!




it's sharp! thx for sharing and welcome to the forum 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hitt

doris2181 said:


> Hi all, just received my one, size 3, silver hardware, gunmetal main, navy stripe. The gun metal does look different under different light condition, and I think pair with navy makes the gun looks lighter and more blue-ish as well! Not sure if I'm correct!


It's quite a stunner. What catches my eye is the stitching against the two colors! WONDERFUL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

doris2181 said:


> Hi all, just received my one, size 3.



It is very pretty! I love gunmetal and navy makes a great pairing with it . You are tempting me to make a size 3 too.


----------



## cheidel

doris2181 said:


> Hi all, just received my one, size 3, silver hardware, gunmetal main, navy stripe. The gun metal does look different under different light condition, and I think pair with navy makes the gun looks lighter and more blue-ish as well! Not sure if I'm correct!




Congrats!!!  Great color choices, and navy and gunmetal LP's are my two favorite LC colors.  They look great together.  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## doris2181

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  Great color choices, and navy and gunmetal LP's are my two favorite LC colors.  They look great together.  Enjoy your lovely bag!


Many thanks all !! Im planning on a short handle one colour only version, hope to report here soon!


----------



## cheidel

doris2181 said:


> Many thanks all !! Im planning on a short handle one colour only version, hope to report here soon!




Great, can't wait to see!


----------



## klatte

Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)! 
Here are the two combo I chose: cedar+poppy for size 2 and gunmetal+fig for size 3. 
What do you think?


----------



## _purseaddict_

klatte said:


> Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)!
> Here are the two combo I chose: cedar+poppy for size 2 and gunmetal+fig for size 3.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 3152173
> 
> View attachment 3152170




I like both!


----------



## seton

klatte said:


> Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)!
> Here are the two combo I chose: cedar+poppy for size 2 and gunmetal+fig for size 3.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 3152173
> 
> View attachment 3152170




I love playin with the samples. Both are fun. I esp love anything with an orange accent these days.


----------



## catsinthebag

klatte said:


> Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)!
> Here are the two combo I chose: cedar+poppy for size 2 and gunmetal+fig for size 3.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 3152173
> 
> View attachment 3152170



They're both fun but I really like the gunmetal with fig!


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)!
> Here are the two combo I chose: cedar+poppy for size 2 and gunmetal+fig for size 3.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 3152173
> 
> View attachment 3152170


Love the gunmetal with the fig!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)!



I love both! That gun and fig combo is on ny wishlist!


----------



## WestingerMom

klatte said:


> Yay LP Custom finally arrived in my city (albeit only for a month)!
> Here are the two combo I chose: cedar+poppy for size 2 and gunmetal+fig for size 3.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 3152173
> 
> View attachment 3152170


I just got confirmation that my fig/gunmetal size 2 just shipped. I did mine the opposite way though- mosly fig, with gunmetal stripe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> I just got confirmation that my fig/gunmetal size 2 just shipped. I did mine the opposite way though- mosly fig, with gunmetal stripe.



Congrats! I deliberated over this combi for the longest time ever as I love Gunmetal. In the end, I opted for Fig, with bilberry stripe. Fig is very pretty!


----------



## klatte

WestingerMom said:


> I just got confirmation that my fig/gunmetal size 2 just shipped. I did mine the opposite way though- mosly fig, with gunmetal stripe.




Oh wow congrats! Please share pics when you receive  I was thinking getting a size 2 SL in main: fig stripe: gunmetal too, love the combo!


----------



## klatte

_purseaddict_ said:


> I like both!



Thanks dear 



seton said:


> I love playin with the samples. Both are fun. I esp love anything with an orange accent these days.



Cheers! The poppy (orange accent) is so fun and really makes the bag pops  However I kind of having 2nd thought regarding the green+orange/red combo as it reminds me a little bit of gucci oops!! But it's a fun combo! Gunmetal+poppy looks great too!



catsinthebag said:


> They're both fun but I really like the gunmetal with fig!



Yes, I think it's more versatile!



cheidel said:


> Love the gunmetal with the fig!!!



Thanks cheidel! Hopefully I can receive it by christmas 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love both! That gun and fig combo is on ny wishlist!


Cheers frenziedhandbag! Longchamp is really addictive!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Cheers frenziedhandbag! Longchamp is really addictive!!



It really is!


----------



## WestingerMom

klatte said:


> Oh wow congrats! Please share pics when you receive  I was thinking getting a size 2 SL in main: fig stripe: gunmetal too, love the combo!


After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!


----------



## seton

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!




i am in love too! congrats!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmokieDragon

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!



This is lovely!


----------



## klatte

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!




So beautiful!! Love it [emoji177] congrats!!


----------



## WestingerMom

Thank you all!  There is something special about a custom, made in France bag- especially for a French teacher who's been there several times. Now, if only I could afford to do a cuir one.  Sigh.... But I'll enjoy this one for quite awhile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!



Count me in. I am in love too. Mine is Fig with Bilberry. Can't wait for it to arrive. &#128522;


----------



## EGBDF

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!



Love this combination! Enjoy.


----------



## amadea88

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!



Gorgeous combination of colors!  Congrats!


----------



## gincap

WestingerMom said:


> After waiting what seemed like forever and getting rerouted by the lovely usps...it's finally here. I'm in love!


Love the combination. I have one to. The color is light orange mix brown


----------



## justwatchin

How accurate are the colors on the Longchamp website? I really like the color Cyan blue because it looks like a cross between cobalt and royal but I'm afraid the color may not be like this in real life.


----------



## seton

justwatchin said:


> How accurate are the colors on the Longchamp website? I really like the color Cyan blue because it looks like a cross between cobalt and royal but I'm afraid the color may not be like this in real life.




It's lighter than it looks like on website and has more periwinkle in it.


----------



## justwatchin

seton said:


> It's lighter than it looks like on website and has more periwinkle in it.




Ok thanks. Might be better as a stripe on black for my purposes.


----------



## Kalos

a Christmas gift for my mum. The stripe is fig and the sides & initials are malabar pink.


----------



## EGBDF

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3183808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Christmas gift for my mum. The stripe is fig and the sides & initials are malabar pink.



What a wonderful gift!


----------



## cheidel

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3183808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Christmas gift for my mum. The stripe is fig and the sides & initials are malabar pink.


 


Very pretty, I'm sure she will love it!!!


----------



## Kalos

EGBDF said:


> What a wonderful gift!







cheidel said:


> Very pretty, I'm sure she will love it!!!




Thanks, she's into pinks and purples so hopefully she'll like it. It'll be her first longchamp.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kalos said:


> a Christmas gift for my mum. The stripe is fig and the sides & initials are malabar pink.



what a gorgeous gift for your mum! I am sure she will love it.


----------



## Stansy

What a beautiful and special gift!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 3 lovelies arrived yesterday! 

Size 2 in Navy and Poppy:



Size 3 in Black and Gunmetal:



Pouch in Cyan and Ice Blue:


----------



## Odebdo

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 lovelies arrived yesterday!
> 
> Size 2 in Navy and Poppy:
> View attachment 3187019
> 
> 
> Size 3 in Black and Gunmetal:
> View attachment 3187021
> 
> 
> Pouch in Cyan and Ice Blue:
> View attachment 3187023




Thank you for posting these....i have been playing with navy and poppy online....this looks wonderful!!!


----------



## diana.lee

I didn't know they do custom bags ...


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 lovelies arrived yesterday!
> 
> Size 2 in Navy and Poppy:
> View attachment 3187019
> 
> 
> Size 3 in Black and Gunmetal:
> View attachment 3187021
> 
> 
> Pouch in Cyan and Ice Blue:
> View attachment 3187023


Congrats!  Love your choice of colors, enjoy your lovelies!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Odebdo said:


> Thank you for posting these....i have been playing with navy and poppy online....this looks wonderful!!!



Thanks so much! I'm not one to usually go for bright colours but I just love the way the navy goes with the poppy. Just undeniably irresistible! 




cheidel said:


> Congrats!  Love your choice of colors, enjoy your lovelies!!!



Thanks so much! Can't wait to start using them


----------



## SmokieDragon

diana.lee said:


> I didn't know they do custom bags ...



Oh yes! Delightful combinations


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 lovelies arrived yesterday!
> 
> Size 2 in Navy and Poppy:
> View attachment 3187019
> 
> 
> Size 3 in Black and Gunmetal:
> View attachment 3187021
> 
> 
> Pouch in Cyan and Ice Blue:
> View attachment 3187023




I'm sorry that I didnt notice your wonderful order before. These came out great. Love the Bronze HW on all.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 lovelies arrived yesterday!
> 
> Size 2 in Navy and Poppy:
> View attachment 3187019
> 
> 
> Size 3 in Black and Gunmetal:
> View attachment 3187021
> 
> 
> Pouch in Cyan and Ice Blue:
> View attachment 3187023




Great choices! Navy is very pretty with Poppy. And black with gunmetal will be so versatile. Cyan and ice blue will be so easy to find inside a bag.


----------



## jeya13

Hi all.. After a year or so of debating on color choices and sizes to order, I finally took the plunge and purchased a coordinating travel set. Size 3 and 4 totes, clutch and even a coin purse... Color combo is fig/ice blue &#128525; Only 4-5 weeks to go!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I'm sorry that I didnt notice your wonderful order before. These came out great. Love the Bronze HW on all.



No worries and thanks so much! These are my only bags with Bronze HW 



pbnjam said:


> Great choices! Navy is very pretty with Poppy.  And black with gunmetal will be so versatile. Cyan and ice blue will be  so easy to find inside a bag.



Thanks so much! It was hard work choosing the colours


----------



## lillywillowbug

Hi! I'm new to Longchamp and really want to get a customized one. Does anyone have the size 1 with short handles? I'm torn between that size or size 2 with short handles. I've got a medium with long handles on its way to me from Bloomingdales and now I'm Longchamp obsessed. Thanks for any input


----------



## seton

lillywillowbug said:


> Hi! I'm new to Longchamp and really want to get a customized one. Does anyone have the size 1 with short handles? I'm torn between that size or size 2 with short handles. I've got a medium with long handles on its way to me from Bloomingdales and now I'm Longchamp obsessed. Thanks for any input




here is a good vid about a size 1 SH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPRl3zEpJS8


----------



## lillywillowbug

seton said:


> here is a good vid about a size 1 SH
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPRl3zEpJS8




Thanks! Definitely very helpful. I think I'll go with size 2


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 lovelies arrived yesterday!]



They look wonderful! I am sure you are loving all of them!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> They look wonderful! I am sure you are loving all of them!



Thanks so much! Yes, love them all


----------



## justwatchin

So this arrived today[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SmokieDragon

justwatchin said:


> So this arrived today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205669



Is that black and cyan or navy and cyan? It looks lovely!


----------



## justwatchin

SmokieDragon said:


> Is that black and cyan or navy and cyan? It looks lovely!



Thank you! It's black and cyan.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

After almost a year trying decide on colors I finally ordered!


----------



## slycookies

I guess I better decide before the fall colors disappear from the website!  So many great combos here that inspire me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

HandbagDiva354 said:


> After almost a year trying decide on colors I finally ordered!



Congrats! Pebble on black is lovely!


----------



## jeya13

justwatchin said:


> So this arrived today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205669



Cute!


----------



## jeya13

HandbagDiva354 said:


> After almost a year trying decide on colors I finally ordered!



Love it!


----------



## jeya13

jeya13 said:


> Hi all.. After a year or so of debating on color choices and sizes to order, I finally took the plunge and purchased a coordinating travel set. Size 3 and 4 totes, clutch and even a coin purse... Color combo is fig/ice blue &#128525; Only 4-5 weeks to go!!



My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!


----------



## pbnjam

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!




Gorgeous set! Love your colors! [emoji7]


----------



## slycookies

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!


 

Aaah these are the combos I was also looking at.  Your choices are so pretty and will force me to make up my mind!!


----------



## jeya13

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous set! Love your colors! [emoji7]



Thanks, the colors do look great together


----------



## jeya13

slycookies said:


> Aaah these are the combos I was also looking at.  Your choices are so pretty and will force me to make up my mind!!



Glad I can help you make up your mind.. It only took me about a year to decide


----------



## EGBDF

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!



Wow, you've got a great set there!


----------



## thedseer

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!



Love these colors together!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!



Awesome! Luv the colors!


----------



## bakeacookie

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!



Your set is amazing! I wish I all of them when lagoon was available!


----------



## jeya13

EGBDF said:


> Wow, you've got a great set there!





thedseer said:


> Love these colors together!





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Awesome! Luv the colors!



Thanks! Not only am I thrilled with the way they turned out, but also love the fact that they came in just four weeks. I wanted them to travel with next week


----------



## jeya13

bakeacookie said:


> Your set is amazing! I wish I all of them when lagoon was available!



Thanks! Lagoon is a very pretty color


----------



## justwatchin

jeya13 said:


> Cute!


thank you


----------



## Chanelconvert

Does anyone notice a very strong smell?


----------



## HandbagDiva354




----------



## cheidel

jeya13 said:


> My custom came yesterday, yay! Love the set so much!!




Gorgeous, congrats!  Love the color combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> After almost a year trying decide on colors I finally ordered!




Congrats, very pretty!  I have been trying to decide for several months now, and still undecided.  LOL


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


>


 


Very pretty, love the colors, the clay monogram looks good!


----------



## kelly88

HandbagDiva354 said:


>



Beautiful bag. My favorite colors. 
What are the names of the colors? 
Thanks


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kelly88 said:


> Beautiful bag. My favorite colors.
> What are the names of the colors?
> Thanks



Main color : Cyclamen
Stripe color : Pink
Hardware : Nickel


----------



## thedseer

Spring colors up for le pliage personalized (old colors still up too).


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Hi all

I'm really considering a Longchamp LP Customised.

Has anyone got any experience of the Pearl (or any other light) colour. Will it get dirty quickly and if it does are they easy to clean?

Sorry if this is such a basic question but I will be using this a couple of times a week as a overnight bag and also holiday flight bag.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## seton

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm really considering a Longchamp LP Customised.
> 
> Has anyone got any experience of the Pearl (or any other light) colour. Will it get dirty quickly and if it does are they easy to clean?
> 
> Sorry if this is such a basic question but I will be using this a couple of times a week as a overnight bag and also holiday flight bag.
> 
> Many thanks in advance




Yes, it will get dirty quickly and it is easy to clean.


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

seton said:


> Yes, it will get dirty quickly and it is easy to clean.



Thankyou very much Seton. I guess it wasn't meant to be as the pearl has now disappeared from the custom builder


----------



## seton

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> Thankyou very much Seton. I guess it wasn't meant to be as the pearl has now disappeared from the custom builder




I am sure it is just a glitch. I have a cold right now but when I get less germy, I hope to stop by and order my custom. Pearl is one of the colors. If it truly is not avail, I will report back in this thread.


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

I've decided against the pearl. I thought it may be a bit too cool toned with the gunmetal I wanted so I've ordered beige instead with matching clutch bag. So excited.


----------



## seton

My news.

In the US at least, you are no longer allowed to order Personalized in store. The stores will no
longer carry the color samples. Everything is online only.


----------



## thedseer

Ugh, I went to place my custom order today, and the fall colors are gone as of today. Would have ordered last week, but my cc was cancelled due to fraudulent activity and I was waiting until my new one arrived so I could get the points. Second time I've missed out on my custom combo from waiting too long to order. Hopefully I've learned my lesson and maybe some of the spring colors will speak to me.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Ugh, I went to place my custom order today, and the fall colors are gone as of today. Would have ordered last week, but my cc was cancelled due to fraudulent activity and I was waiting until my new one arrived so I could get the points. Second time I've missed out on my custom combo from waiting too long to order. Hopefully I've learned my lesson and maybe some of the spring colors will speak to me.




What were you wanting? Stinks that it is gone!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> What were you wanting? Stinks that it is gone!



I was going to copy jeya and do ice blue/fig. I'm going to console myself by ordering a medium tote in ice blue and a coin pouch in fig from the sands point sale.


----------



## nightguard

For those who have both the custom size 3 and regular large le Pliage (long handles), are the handle lengths the same or is the custom one longer? I know the custom bag size is a bit larger but wanted to know about handles too since I'm only 5'2". Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

HandbagDiva354 said:


> After almost a year trying decide on colors I finally ordered!




Please post a photo when it arrives


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> After almost a year trying decide on colors I finally ordered!




O I don't know how I missed this. This looks pretty good! I'm debating between a custom vs just a regular one. Hope to see yours soon.


----------



## schmurse

Does anyone have a comparison of Boy and Blueberry?  I know that I want a size 3, long handles, gold hardware, and the base color to be Gunmetal but I can't decide between the two blues.  Is Boy a sky (or UNC) color while Blueberry is more of a Carolina Panthers color? (can you tell I love North Carolina??)


----------



## seton

schmurse said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of Boy and Blueberry?  I know that I want a size 3, long handles, gold hardware, and the base color to be Gunmetal but I can't decide between the two blues.  Is Boy a sky (or UNC) color while Blueberry is more of a Carolina Panthers color? (can you tell I love North Carolina??)




The size 2 is Blueberry/Boy.


----------



## schmurse

seton said:


> The size 2 is Blueberry/Boy.




Thank you, that's really helpful! Boy is a lot lighter than I thought it'd be, very pretty though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.



Pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Pretty!



Thank you! &#128521;


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.



This is such a pretty color combo. I like your bag's name!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.




Love the embroidery! Looks like a nice size and your colors go very well together. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> This is such a pretty color combo. I like your bag's name!



Thank you! You know how LC spoils us with so many possible color combis... but at long last Fig seems to go really well with Bilberry, imho that is. Oh, are you a fellow Yogi too? The intention was for this to be my yoga bag but my anti slip towel turned out to be too big for it. A size 3 to rectify that someday perhaps. &#128517;




pbnjam said:


> Love the embroidery! Looks like a nice size and your colors go very well together.



Thank you babe! I do not have anything in Gunmetal yet but I love gray. Thus, here it is. All my favourite colors in one bag. Size 2 is a good size. Other than my Yoga towel, I can fit in my 600ml water bottle, RM pouch, VB cosmetic pouch, Foulonne key case, card case, umbrella, tissues, keys, change of clothes. Pretty spacious.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.



Such a beautiful bag - fig and bilberry are perfect! These pictures really take my breath away! I love the subtlety of the embroidery too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a beautiful bag - fig and bilberry are perfect! These pictures really take my breath away! I love the subtlety of the embroidery too



Thank you my dear enabler! Good light in the fitting room does wonders to pictures. Haha! I love how Namaste is subtly there too. &#128512;


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.



Pretty bag, and I love that it has a name!  
Are she long handles on your bag as long as on the regular Large tote? Looks like they're longer than on the regular MSH?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Pretty bag, and I love that it has a name!
> Are she long handles on your bag as long as on the regular Large tote? Looks like they're longer than on the regular MSH?



Sharp eyes! I recall vividly that in the very brief moment that I owned the MLH, it kept slipping off my shoulders but for Namaste (&#128513;, I'm getting used to addressing her by her name), it stayed put on my shoulders. I have the LLH LP, the 2724 and the Planetes MLH. When I get a moment, I will retrieve them and compare. I have been meaning to do this but never got round to doing it. Keen to know too as the handles does seem longer.


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharp eyes! I recall vividly that in the very brief moment that I owned the MLH, it kept slipping off my shoulders but for Namaste (&#128513;, I'm getting used to addressing her by her name), it stayed put on my shoulders. I have the LLH LP, the 2724 and the Planetes MLH. When I get a moment, I will retrieve them and compare. I have been meaning to do this but never got round to doing it. Keen to know too as the handles does seem longer.


If you'd be so kind as to make the comparison, I'd be over the moon! 
The handle drop caught my eye because I've been wondering about that before - the regular MLH handles are too short to stay on my shoulder, but if I was able to get a custom size 2 with LH that are long enough...well, let's just say I wouldn't mind one bit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> If you'd be so kind



Amazona, mystery solved! Thanks for asking else I would never had gotten around to comparing them, even though I suspected it to be longer. Haha! I have the exact same issue with the MLH LP, hence I gave it away to my friend instead. The MLH Planetes is the only medium size I had since and thankfully, it stays on the shoulder. I had used my 2724 quite a bit so i am unsure if the handles are already stretched but included it for comparison anyway. 

Verdict: Namaste is longer than regular LLH LP by 0.5 inches, longer than MLH Planetes by a good 1 inch and shorter than 2724 by 1 inch. 

HTH. The size 2 is a brilliant size and so cool to have it in your favourite colors. I can't wait to see yours soon!


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazona, mystery solved! Thanks for asking else I would never had gotten around to comparing them, even though I suspected it to be longer. Haha! I have the exact same issue with the MLH LP, hence I gave it away to my friend instead. The MLH Planetes is the only medium size I had since and thankfully, it stays on the shoulder. I had used my 2724 quite a bit so i am unsure if the handles are already stretched but included it for comparison anyway.
> 
> Verdict: Namaste is longer than regular LLH LP by 0.5 inches, longer than MLH Planetes by a good 1 inch and shorter than 2724 by 1 inch.
> 
> HTH. The size 2 is a brilliant size and so cool to have it in your favourite colors. I can't wait to see yours soon!




Is that pink or a different color name? What's with it? I haven't seen all in person yet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Is that pink or a different color name? What's with it? I haven't seen all in person yet



It is Fig (body) and Bilberry (stripe).


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a lovely friend, I am finally joining this thread with "Namaste". Yup, my bag has a name! Size 2 with Fig body and Bilberry stripe. Embroidery in Gunmetal. I am 5'10" for reference.




The wait was worth it. Namaste looks soooooooooooo fabulous. Carry her in good health, darlin'


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Namaste looks soooooooooooo fabulous. Carry her in good health, darlin'



Thank you. &#128513; I'm glad I waited. I'm naturally paranoid with light colors but the thought of having a size 3 (gunmetal with boy or girl) had been tempting.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanelconvert said:


> Does anyone notice a very strong smell?



Mine didn`t have a strong smell.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm naturally paranoid with light colors but the thought of having a size 3 (gunmetal with boy or girl) had been tempting.



Actually, I was thinking about this too 2 nights ago tho with a size 2... maybe gunmetal and cyclamen or blueberry or anise... Then I thought, too risky haha


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazona, mystery solved! Thanks for asking else I would never had gotten around to comparing them, even though I suspected it to be longer. Haha! I have the exact same issue with the MLH LP, hence I gave it away to my friend instead. The MLH Planetes is the only medium size I had since and thankfully, it stays on the shoulder. I had used my 2724 quite a bit so i am unsure if the handles are already stretched but included it for comparison anyway.
> 
> Verdict: Namaste is longer than regular LLH LP by 0.5 inches, longer than MLH Planetes by a good 1 inch and shorter than 2724 by 1 inch.
> 
> HTH. The size 2 is a brilliant size and so cool to have it in your favourite colors. I can't wait to see yours soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> maybe gunmetal and cyclamen Then I thought, too risky haha



I thought of gunmetal with cyclamen too! I think this combi is very pretty and cyclamen looks deep enough. Perhaps we spray more Apple Guard on the cyclamen stripe? [emoji6] I thought it was a bit risky to go with Girl or Boy too.


----------



## slang

Has anyone received theirs lately? Just curious what the turn around time is this time of the year.
I ordered a Longchamp tote and a LV mon mono around the same time. Since both are made and shipped from France, it will be curious to see which comes first


----------



## bba224

Expect delivery around the 3rd or 4th week. I received my the 4 th week.


----------



## catsinthebag

Chanelconvert said:


> Does anyone notice a very strong smell?





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Mine didn`t have a strong smell.



I ordered a custom LP about 9-10 months ago, and it did have a chemical smell when it arrived. The smell dissipated over time, though.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

catsinthebag said:


> I ordered a custom LP about 9-10 months ago, and it did have a chemical smell when it arrived. The smell dissipated over time, though.



I`m very sensitive to odors, I`m glad mine didn`t have a chemical smell. That is a dealbreaker for me. I`ve returned bags for that. I wouldn`t have been able to return the custom.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

slang said:


> Has anyone received theirs lately? Just curious what the turn around time is this time of the year.
> I ordered a Longchamp tote and a LV mon mono around the same time. Since both are made and shipped from France, it will be curious to see which comes first



Mine came in about 3 weeks.


----------



## slang

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Mine came in about 3 weeks.



Thanks! Hopefully mine comes as quick


----------



## slang

This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!

I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.

My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days

I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!


----------



## bakeacookie

slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!




That's perfect!!!


----------



## Amazona

slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!



What a lovely team you have there! So pretty, fresh and playful. You got spring style covered with the two French goodies.


----------



## slang

bakeacookie said:


> That's perfect!!!



Thank you!


----------



## slang

Amazona said:


> What a lovely team you have there! So pretty, fresh and playful. You got spring style covered with the two French goodies.



Thanks! Yes I wanted something bright & springy


----------



## EGBDF

slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!



Pretty colors and what a great match!


----------



## slang

EGBDF said:


> Pretty colors and what a great match!



Thanks, yes the colours match almost spot on!


----------



## justwatchin

slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!


Love this color combo!


----------



## slang

justwatchin said:


> Love this color combo!



Thank you!


----------



## hunnyplaya

Love your new goodies. Which red or pink is that on your custom Le Pliage?




slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!


----------



## slang

hunnyplaya said:


> Love your new goodies. Which red or pink is that on your custom Le Pliage?



Thanks! It's red garance & blueberry


----------



## hunnyplaya

Thank you! 



slang said:


> Thanks! It's red garance & blueberry


----------



## doris2181

Dear all,

Finally have time to post my latest custom Longchamp order!! I order one Gunmetal & Navy and posted on 29-Sept-2015 ( P.28 here ). I would not say I don't like the bag but quite often I find it difficult to decide my outfit when I wanna take the bag, I'm not a very colourful girl I would say, as the bag already contain 3 colours, to add my cloths it seems too much going on! I do like very much how the bag able to carry so much stuff in it.

Because of that I went to order another custom one, an " All Black and gold hardware combo without any embroidery!! ( which I should have done the 1st time ) I LOVE IT!! 

Some may think all black it just like the normal le pliage why waste the money! It's NOT, first the Size 3 is slightly bigger than the M size le pliage, give you that extra space, as I go to my boy fd place over weekend, I can load my cloths and usual work stuff in it and still looks stylish!

If you look closely to your custom bag, you'll see the nylon material for main bag and the stripe is actually different! So under different light condition it does shows a two tone black instead of one, and plus the cream stitching you can easily tell it from a normal le pliage.

It look classy, low key luxe and easy to match the outfit! I would recommend this same colour combo to you if you're considering something like gunmetal/black or grey/black.

See photos of my go-to bag in action !! 

( Plus the red/brown combo clutch bag as well ) 


docs.google.com/document/d/1DxzhPY65nMUxoIdo4hP_6eR3SRG8oLPiEZ6xsIPo2Vo/pub

docs.google.com/document/d/1QiaW8lPnEpWCPQDR_woIQC2htEkWewzn853HB3FaUQ8/pub

docs.google.com/document/d/1EwZYbwUDXN71hpwR2G01hHyADa-ESCK1R_xCmhzT4Ms/pub

docs.google.com/document/d/1MoiDKE3PNBIf79bZaAtI8vaGg-pvxW7vKphi5uWkWy4/pub

docs.google.com/document/d/1uUrWTP28T91iO4Q-XodkMhK635p4qPk5kRMZvK_5AqA/pub


----------



## doris2181

doris2181 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Finally have time to post my latest custom Longchamp order!! I order one Gunmetal & Navy and posted on 29-Sept-2015 ( P.28 here ). I would not say I don't like the bag but quite often I find it difficult to decide my outfit when I wanna take the bag, I'm not a very colourful girl I would say, as the bag already contain 3 colours, to add my cloths it seems too much going on! I do like very much how the bag able to carry so much stuff in it.
> 
> Because of that I went to order another custom one, an " All Black and gold hardware combo without any embroidery!! ( which I should have done the 1st time ) I LOVE IT!!
> 
> Some may think all black it just like the normal le pliage why waste the money! It's NOT, first the Size 3 is slightly bigger than the M size le pliage, give you that extra space, as I go to my boy fd place over weekend, I can load my cloths and usual work stuff in it and still looks stylish!
> 
> If you look closely to your custom bag, you'll see the nylon material for main bag and the stripe is actually different! So under different light condition it does shows a two tone black instead of one, and plus the cream stitching you can easily tell it from a normal le pliage.
> 
> It look classy, low key luxe and easy to match the outfit! I would recommend this same colour combo to you if you're considering something like gunmetal/black or grey/black.
> 
> See photos of my go-to bag in action !!
> 
> ( Plus the red/brown combo clutch bag as well )
> 
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1DxzhPY65nMUxoIdo4hP_6eR3SRG8oLPiEZ6xsIPo2Vo/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1QiaW8lPnEpWCPQDR_woIQC2htEkWewzn853HB3FaUQ8/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1EwZYbwUDXN71hpwR2G01hHyADa-ESCK1R_xCmhzT4Ms/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1MoiDKE3PNBIf79bZaAtI8vaGg-pvxW7vKphi5uWkWy4/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1uUrWTP28T91iO4Q-XodkMhK635p4qPk5kRMZvK_5AqA/pub



Sorry guys, forgot how to post photos, only can post a link !!


----------



## thedseer

slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!



They look great together!


----------



## slang

thedseer said:


> They look great together!



Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

doris2181 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Finally have time to post my latest custom Longchamp order!! I order one Gunmetal & Navy and posted on 29-Sept-2015 ( P.28 here ). I would not say I don't like the bag but quite often I find it difficult to decide my outfit when I wanna take the bag, I'm not a very colourful girl I would say, as the bag already contain 3 colours, to add my cloths it seems too much going on! I do like very much how the bag able to carry so much stuff in it.
> 
> Because of that I went to order another custom one, an " All Black and gold hardware combo without any embroidery!! ( which I should have done the 1st time ) I LOVE IT!!
> 
> Some may think all black it just like the normal le pliage why waste the money! It's NOT, first the Size 3 is slightly bigger than the M size le pliage, give you that extra space, as I go to my boy fd place over weekend, I can load my cloths and usual work stuff in it and still looks stylish!
> 
> If you look closely to your custom bag, you'll see the nylon material for main bag and the stripe is actually different! So under different light condition it does shows a two tone black instead of one, and plus the cream stitching you can easily tell it from a normal le pliage.
> 
> It look classy, low key luxe and easy to match the outfit! I would recommend this same colour combo to you if you're considering something like gunmetal/black or grey/black.
> 
> See photos of my go-to bag in action !!
> 
> ( Plus the red/brown combo clutch bag as well )
> 
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1DxzhPY65nMUxoIdo4hP_6eR3SRG8oLPiEZ6xsIPo2Vo/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1QiaW8lPnEpWCPQDR_woIQC2htEkWewzn853HB3FaUQ8/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1EwZYbwUDXN71hpwR2G01hHyADa-ESCK1R_xCmhzT4Ms/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1MoiDKE3PNBIf79bZaAtI8vaGg-pvxW7vKphi5uWkWy4/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1uUrWTP28T91iO4Q-XodkMhK635p4qPk5kRMZvK_5AqA/pub



I love your bag -- thanks for posting photos! I really like that contrast stitch on the black-on-black and may do one myself! I have to say, I have never noticed a difference in the material between the outsides and the center stripe -- will have to dig out my custom and take a closer look. Is it that it looks like a different shade of black to you, or does it also feel different? I'm intrigued. Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

doris2181 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Finally have time to post my latest custom Longchamp order!! I order one Gunmetal & Navy and posted on 29-Sept-2015 ( P.28 here ). I would not say I don't like the bag but quite often I find it difficult to decide my outfit when I wanna take the bag, I'm not a very colourful girl I would say, as the bag already contain 3 colours, to add my cloths it seems too much going on! I do like very much how the bag able to carry so much stuff in it.
> 
> Because of that I went to order another custom one, an " All Black and gold hardware combo without any embroidery!! ( which I should have done the 1st time ) I LOVE IT!!
> 
> Some may think all black it just like the normal le pliage why waste the money! It's NOT, first the Size 3 is slightly bigger than the M size le pliage, give you that extra space, as I go to my boy fd place over weekend, I can load my cloths and usual work stuff in it and still looks stylish!
> 
> If you look closely to your custom bag, you'll see the nylon material for main bag and the stripe is actually different! So under different light condition it does shows a two tone black instead of one, and plus the cream stitching you can easily tell it from a normal le pliage.
> 
> It look classy, low key luxe and easy to match the outfit! I would recommend this same colour combo to you if you're considering something like gunmetal/black or grey/black.
> 
> See photos of my go-to bag in action !!
> 
> ( Plus the red/brown combo clutch bag as well )
> 
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1DxzhPY65nMUxoIdo4hP_6eR3SRG8oLPiEZ6xsIPo2Vo/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1QiaW8lPnEpWCPQDR_woIQC2htEkWewzn853HB3FaUQ8/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1EwZYbwUDXN71hpwR2G01hHyADa-ESCK1R_xCmhzT4Ms/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1MoiDKE3PNBIf79bZaAtI8vaGg-pvxW7vKphi5uWkWy4/pub
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1uUrWTP28T91iO4Q-XodkMhK635p4qPk5kRMZvK_5AqA/pub



Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this! I've always wondered how the black on black would look and thought that I'm odd for thinking I wanted one! You have convinced me that it's the right look!


----------



## doris2181

SmokieDragon said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this! I've always wondered how the black on black would look and thought that I'm odd for thinking I wanted one! You have convinced me that it's the right look!


Hi all, I had a closer look, and post a link here with photo. I would say its a different shade of black. The stripe is double the thickness of the main bag, the fabric is the same I think, but the sewing pattern are different, so makes it looks slightly different, especially looking from the side. I guess the black base and white stitching does make an impact here, probably more than other colour.

docs.google.com/document/d/1QumtU9C1UShLci87MEJHUGXGTTsNfiC_CGIKr2jjHd4/pub


----------



## HandbagDiva354

slang said:


> This thread was so helpful when I was deciding what to order, thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I wanted a bag to match a Louis Vuitton mon mono zippy wallet I was ordering and didn't want another LV mon mono bag. Decided a Longchamp Le Pliage to match would be a nice change.
> 
> My LV wallet came from France to Canada in 3 weeks +1 day
> My Longchamp page came from France to Canada 3 weeks + 3 days
> 
> I love the bag so much I just ordered another one!



Great match! They are both lovely!


----------



## slang

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Great match! They are both lovely!



Thanks, I'm so happy how they turned out I ordered another bag!


----------



## anthrosphere

I  finally decided to give this a try! Here is mine! Once I receive the actual bag I'll post pictures! So  excited! Hoping I receive this in a few weeks instead of 4. I can't wait.

Here are my bag's specs:

Handles: Short
Main color: Boy*
Stripe color: Pink*
Embroidery: YAY (Campus), Color Cyclamen*
Hardware: Nickel


----------



## pbnjam

anthrosphere said:


> I  finally decided to give this a try! Here is mine! Once I receive the actual bag I'll post pictures! So  excited! Hoping I receive this in a few weeks instead of 4. I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my bag's specs:
> 
> 
> 
> Handles: Short
> 
> Main color: Boy*
> 
> Stripe color: Pink*
> 
> Embroidery: YAY (Campus), Color Cyclamen*
> 
> Hardware: Nickel




Cute combo of colors. Perfect for Spring!


----------



## MMaiko

anthrosphere said:


> I  finally decided to give this a try! Here is mine! Once I receive the actual bag I'll post pictures! So  excited! Hoping I receive this in a few weeks instead of 4. I can't wait.
> 
> Here are my bag's specs:
> 
> Handles: Short
> Main color: Boy*
> Stripe color: Pink*
> Embroidery: YAY (Campus), Color Cyclamen*
> Hardware: Nickel



Great choice, love the spring colors!  I hope it arrives quickly, I'm looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Naminami

Hi all.
Is anybody know where i can order a le pliage personalized that can shipping international?
Thanks


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Naminami said:


> Hi all.
> Is anybody know where i can order a le pliage personalized that can shipping international?
> Thanks



Longchamp.com


----------



## Naminami

Thanks for the info.
Longchamp in my country already pre-order for lc personalized. And will coming around 3 month. This system opening only once/two times a year. So I couldn't miss it


----------



## miyakahkun

Hi, anyone here from the Philippines who got their personalized le pliage at Rustan's? I'm interested and would like to know how much it would cost there. Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

So I'm looking at the Le Pliage personalized and the dimensions on the image don't match the dimensions on the bottom. Which is the true size? I'm trying to pick one as close to 16inx12x6.


----------



## slang

I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..


----------



## slang

The insanity continues, I want to order one more for the summer - yellow as the base with a white or ivory stripe. The closest colour on the website is called "pearl", is that white/ivory?
I am ok with either of those colours, I just don't want a grey tone to it as I think it will dull the yellow.
Does anyone have "pearl" or has seen it in a store etc?

Any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

slang said:


> The insanity continues, I want to order one more for the summer - yellow as the base with a white or ivory stripe. The closest colour on the website is called "pearl", is that white/ivory?
> 
> I am ok with either of those colours, I just don't want a grey tone to it as I think it will dull the yellow.
> 
> Does anyone have "pearl" or has seen it in a store etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated, thanks!







I just cut open the package from Sands Point with my new Pearl MSH...id describe it as a grey tone. I put it next to the white paper it came in so you could see the comparison. First pic is without flash, second is with flash. It's a beautiful color but it's in the grey family. HTH!


----------



## slang

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320071
> View attachment 3320072
> 
> I just cut open the package from Sands Point with my new Pearl MSH...id describe it as a grey tone. I put it next to the white paper it came in so you could see the comparison. First pic is without flash, second is with flash. It's a beautiful color but it's in the grey family. HTH!



Thanks so much, that helps a lot!!!


----------



## justwatchin

slang said:


> I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..


Great color combos both ways!


----------



## EGBDF

slang said:


> I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..



Nice set!


----------



## LuvAllBags

slang said:


> I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
> 
> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..




Beautiful set!!


----------



## LovinLV510

slang said:


> I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
> 
> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..




Love these colors! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;Are they blueberry & red garance?


----------



## slang

LovinLV510 said:


> Love these colors! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;Are they blueberry & red garance?



Yes!


----------



## thedseer

slang said:


> I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..



These look great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slang said:


> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..



Brilliant combo!


----------



## EllePH

Does anyone know if it's possible to rush order a personalized? I'm traveling to Europe next week and just stumbled across the idea of using Le pliage as a traveling Birkin case today. I can go in store if they do same day there, though I guess that's unlikely.


----------



## seton

EllePH said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to rush order a personalized? I'm traveling to Europe next week and just stumbled across the idea of using Le pliage as a traveling Birkin case today. I can go in store if they do same day there, though I guess that's unlikely.




Unless there is a rush option on the website, the answer is No. You cannot order Personalized in the boutiques anymore, unless it's during a promotional event. Online only.


----------



## seton

email from LC. Spring colors.

Hey PB! Is dat you? Haha! J/K.


----------



## pandorabox

slang said:


> I ordered red & blue to match my LV mon mono wallet and love it so much I ordered the reverse colours. Just got it last week.
> 
> Crazy I know but I love that colour combo..




Love it!!!!! Very nice!


----------



## soonergirl

Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs. 

Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered. 

Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577



Very nice...I love the colors!


----------



## EGBDF

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577



Great combinations!


----------



## SmokieDragon

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577



These are lovely combinations!


----------



## LuvAllBags

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577




Beautiful!


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577




Very pretty color combinations. Cyclamen is gorgeous!


----------



## soonergirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Very nice...I love the colors!







EGBDF said:


> Great combinations!







SmokieDragon said:


> These are lovely combinations!







LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!







pbnjam said:


> Very pretty color combinations. Cyclamen is gorgeous!




Thank you all! I ordered the gunmetal and almost immediately had second thoughts and ordered the bilberry in case I hated the gunmetal.  And it wasn't my favorite when I opened it... But after a few days and after looking at them together I realized I love them both for different reasons. I'm pretty disappointed in the embossing though - it's practically nonexistent. I wouldn't pay for it again. Looking forward to traveling with them!


----------



## EllePH

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577



Thank you so much for posting! I wanted black and cyclamen to go with a black and rose Tyrian Birkin, but couldn't find a photo in real life and didn't like how it looked on the mock up page. You've given me hope and I'm ordering today, but copying your gunmetal.  Both bags look lovely.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

soonergirl said:


> Thank you all! I ordered the gunmetal and almost immediately had second thoughts and ordered the bilberry in case I hated the gunmetal.  And it wasn't my favorite when I opened it... But after a few days and after looking at them together I realized I love them both for different reasons. I'm pretty disappointed in the embossing though - it's practically nonexistent. I wouldn't pay for it again. Looking forward to traveling with them!



My embossing was all but invisible within 2  months. Very disappointing. I love the embroidery on my custom though.


----------



## soonergirl

EllePH said:


> Thank you so much for posting! I wanted black and cyclamen to go with a black and rose Tyrian Birkin, but couldn't find a photo in real life and didn't like how it looked on the mock up page. You've given me hope and I'm ordering today, but copying your gunmetal.  Both bags look lovely.




Oh fun! I hope you like it!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> My embossing was all but invisible within 2  months. Very disappointing. I love the embroidery on my custom though.




I really wish it would just fade away or something. It kind of just looks like smudged or dirty spots now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Hi all! First post in the LC forum [emoji4] Here with my two new size 3 LH customs.
> 
> Gunmetal/cyclamen/bronze/embossed and bilberry/pearl/nickle/gunmetal embroidered.
> 
> Love LC and have loved looking at everyone's creative customs!!
> 
> View attachment 3339574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339577



Nicely done! good choices.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> I really wish it would just fade away or something. It kind of just looks like smudged or dirty spots now.



That is too bad, but good to know it's not worthwhile.


----------



## EGBDF

soonergirl said:


> Thank you all! I ordered the gunmetal and almost immediately had second thoughts and ordered the bilberry in case I hated the gunmetal.  And it wasn't my favorite when I opened it... But after a few days and after looking at them together I realized I love them both for different reasons. I'm pretty disappointed in the embossing though - it's practically nonexistent. I wouldn't pay for it again. Looking forward to traveling with them!



I had to look very very close to see the embossing-I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it.


----------



## AAxxx

Hi, anybody has a gunmetal/beige combo? Contemplating my first longchamp bag. Would love to have it personalised.


----------



## balletdune

wow didn't know you could custom your LC!


----------



## lobeey

Anyone know how much does a custom LC would cost?


----------



## lobeey

anthrosphere said:


> I  finally decided to give this a try! Here is mine! Once I receive the actual bag I'll post pictures! So  excited! Hoping I receive this in a few weeks instead of 4. I can't wait.
> 
> Here are my bag's specs:
> 
> Handles: Short
> Main color: Boy*
> Stripe color: Pink*
> Embroidery: YAY (Campus), Color Cyclamen*
> Hardware: Nickel


Nice color selection ! Pantone !


----------



## Zuhrah

I was at Nordies this evening, saw the Cornflower color, and was smitten 
I thought maybe I could pick this color for my new custom bag.
But when I got to the Longchamp website, there was no Cornflower in custom 
There is, however, the color Blueberry.
It looked lighter than Cornflower but the Blueberry color swatch (on the left-side) looked suspiciously like the Cornflower that I saw at Nordies.
Could they be the same color, just named differently???


----------



## EGBDF

Zuhrah said:


> I was at Nordies this evening, saw the Cornflower color, and was smitten
> I thought maybe I could pick this color for my new custom bag.
> But when I got to the Longchamp website, there was no Cornflower in custom
> There is, however, the color Blueberry.
> It looked lighter than Cornflower but the Blueberry color swatch (on the left-side) looked suspiciously like the Cornflower that I saw at Nordies.
> Could they be the same color, just named differently???



Yes, they are the same. Color code 807


----------



## valeriewanxgy

lobeey said:


> Anyone know how much does a custom LC would cost?



Depends on the size of the bag you choose, and the handles, but it would be just a bit more expensive then the standard LC Le Pliage


----------



## SmokieDragon




----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have a comparison of a size 3 and 4? 
I'd like to get one to be my personal item for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of a size 3 and 4?
> I'd like to get one to be my personal item for travel.


I do not have the size 4 but I have the discontinued 2724 which is a size 3 and imho, it is perfect as a carry on. I was able to fit all that I need for a 3days2nights getaway to Hong Kong and still have room left over. During a winter holiday, it also held thick winter scarves, wool hats, gloves, two thermos and misc. My only concern with size 4 is whether will it be too taxing on the shoulder.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> .



Pretty! Love that pop of color!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I do not have the size 4 but I have the discontinued 2724 which is a size 3 and imho, it is perfect as a carry on. I was able to fit all that I need for a 3days2nights getaway to Hong Kong and still have room left over. During a winter holiday, it also held thick winter scarves, wool hats, gloves, two thermos and misc. My only concern with size 4 is whether will it be too taxing on the shoulder.




Sounds like 3 would be ideal. 
There's two dimensions on the US site,
13x12.5x7.5inches and 19x12.5x13. Which are the correct dimensions?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty! Love that pop of color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## EllePH

Much to my distress, fuschia is no longer an option on the custom Le Pliage in canvas. So, I am considering getting one in leather. I want it to be light though, as I would be using it as a case for my Birkin while traveling.  I've read the leather isn't terribly heavy, but is it comparable in weight to the canvas?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone have a size 1 to compare to a classic small LP? I'm thinking of getting one with short handles.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Sounds like 3 would be ideal.
> There's two dimensions on the US site,
> 13x12.5x7.5inches and 19x12.5x13. Which are the correct dimensions?



13x12x5.x7.5. This is Size 3.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> 13x12x5.x7.5. This is Size 3.




Thank you!


----------



## changingwoman

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone have a size 1 to compare to a classic small LP? I'm thinking of getting one with short handles.




Me too!  Any examples, mod shots, info on size 1 welcome!


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone have a size 1 to compare to a classic small LP? I'm thinking of getting one with short handles.





changingwoman said:


> Me too!  Any examples, mod shots, info on size 1 welcome!




I posted this in this thread before. Plz read the thread. This YTer has both the Size1 and 1621. 4 min mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPRl3zEpJS8


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> I posted this in this thread before. Plz read the thread. This YTer has both the Size1 and 1621. 4 min mark.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPRl3zEpJS8


Thanks seton.  I had seen your previous post about the size 1 and have watched the youtube video several times, but I was hoping for other perspectives, photos, modshots for other views and opinions of the size 1, if there are others out there.


----------



## seton

changingwoman said:


> Thanks seton.  I had seen your previous post about the size 1 and have watched the youtube video several times, but I was hoping for other perspectives, photos, modshots for other views and opinions of the size 1, if there are others out there.



Thought of another vid. She shows it briefly with her 1621 halfway thru but it's in German. But she waves that S1 all over so u can see it from every angle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfSpgjkWMoQ

She also did her LC collex in english and u can see it there too
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFmj8cUvaY0


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> Thought of another vid. She shows it briefly with her 1621 halfway thru but it's in German. But she waves that S1 all over so u can see it from every angle.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfSpgjkWMoQ
> 
> She also did her LC collex in english and u can see it there too
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFmj8cUvaY0


Wonderful, thanks!!


----------



## dkruck1211

I am really loving all the custom bags, great photos.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone have a picture of Blue?


----------



## valeriewanxgy

bakeacookie said:


> Sounds like 3 would be ideal.
> There's two dimensions on the US site,
> 13x12.5x7.5inches and 19x12.5x13. Which are the correct dimensions?



I have the size 4 with long handles, and I use it as a weekend bag  It fits enough clothes for 3D2N, plus shoes, toiletries and all that (I think even my laptop and charger went in there). Have to admit I haven't really carried it on my shoulder for long periods, but I think it's a great size. I also use it when I plan on going to the gym after work.


----------



## bakeacookie

valeriewanxgy said:


> I have the size 4 with long handles, and I use it as a weekend bag  It fits enough clothes for 3D2N, plus shoes, toiletries and all that (I think even my laptop and charger went in there). Have to admit I haven't really carried it on my shoulder for long periods, but I think it's a great size. I also use it when I plan on going to the gym after work.



Thanks! I think I'll get the 4 for a gym bag, and a 3 for a travel personal item.


----------



## Alexisu96

Got my first yesterday!!


----------



## Alexisu96

EUR 120,00 
Henkel : Lang 
Hauptfarbe : Marineblau 
Band : Rosa 
Stickerei : AMB (Commercial ), Farbe Alpenveilchen 
Metallelemente: Golden


----------



## Alexisu96

Here is one more. Found a Landsend Polo that matches excately. Have a feeling these custom bags are gonna break me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Alexisu96 said:


> Got my first yesterday!!



Loving the color combo!


----------



## rabrabrn

So very pretty, love it!


----------



## Zuhrah

My Size 1 in blueberry and anise.


----------



## EGBDF

Zuhrah said:


> My Size 1 in blueberry and anise.


I like those colors together, and with the leather color too! Great combination.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zuhrah said:


> My Size 1 in blueberry and anise.



I feel happy just looking at your bag. It is pretty!


----------



## Naminami

My personalized LC.
Noir-rough and navy-rose


----------



## Ryan

What custom size is closest to the medium Le Pliage?  Is it the smaller of the two "handbag" sized options?

Thank you!

Ryan


----------



## jules 8

Ryan, I believe it's size 2..(.if I'm wrong, please someone correct me )


----------



## bakeacookie

Based on the dimensions on the US site, 2 is closer to the medium. 

The US website has the following: top length, height, bottom length, bag width

handbag (which was size 1 before): 13 2/5 x 8 7/10 x 9 1/10 inches, 5 1/2 inches
the smallest one is a more east west version of the small nylon. 

handbag (which was size 2): 15 2/5 x 9 4/5 x 21 inches, 5 1/2 inches
in between medium and large

handbag (which was size 3): 19 x 12 1/2 x 13 inches, 7 1/2 inches
similar to large. 

handbag travel (which was size 4): 22 3/4 x 13 x 17 1/4 inches, 9 inches
closer to travel expandable when not expanded.

Hope I interpreted these right.


----------



## liz_

Hello I just bought my first longchamp LE pliage and it's such a great bag, I was thinking of get a personalized one and was wondering if the personalized ones are made in France? Thank you for your time


----------



## bakeacookie

Yes personalized ones are made in France.


----------



## Ryan

bakeacookie said:


> Based on the dimensions on the US site, 2 is closer to the medium.
> 
> The US website has the following: top length, height, bottom length, bag width
> 
> handbag (which was size 1 before): 13 2/5 x 8 7/10 x 9 1/10 inches, 5 1/2 inches
> the smallest one is a more east west version of the small nylon.
> 
> handbag (which was size 2): 15 2/5 x 9 4/5 x 21 inches, 5 1/2 inches
> in between medium and large
> 
> handbag (which was size 3): 19 x 12 1/2 x 13 inches, 7 1/2 inches
> similar to large.
> 
> handbag travel (which was size 4): 22 3/4 x 13 x 17 1/4 inches, 9 inches
> closer to travel expandable when not expanded.
> 
> Hope I interpreted these right.



Thank you so much! In between M and L is perfect - the M is ever so slightly small for me. I'll report back in 4-5 weeks with what I got.


----------



## ParisAmour

Ek! Ok I just placed my first order for my first personalized longchamp! Ugh they estimate it at 7 weeks! The long wait begins!


----------



## ParisAmour

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazona, mystery solved! Thanks for asking else I would never had gotten around to comparing them, even though I suspected it to be longer. Haha! I have the exact same issue with the MLH LP, hence I gave it away to my friend instead. The MLH Planetes is the only medium size I had since and thankfully, it stays on the shoulder. I had used my 2724 quite a bit so i am unsure if the handles are already stretched but included it for comparison anyway.
> 
> Verdict: Namaste is longer than regular LLH LP by 0.5 inches, longer than MLH Planetes by a good 1 inch and shorter than 2724 by 1 inch.
> 
> HTH. The size 2 is a brilliant size and so cool to have it in your favourite colors. I can't wait to see yours soon!



 Love your color combo!!! What colors did you pick?


----------



## shalomnurse

Here is my new custom large long handle tote in black and pink. I really love it and it was well worth the wait....


----------



## EGBDF

shalomnurse said:


> Here is my new custom large long handle tote in black and pink. I really love it and it was well worth the wait....
> View attachment 3441448


This is very nice. I like black and pink together.


----------



## shalomnurse

Thank you. I'm out to dinner with it right now and it is pouring rain here. No worries with this great bag. The rain just rolled right off. 
I think this custom large tote is a bit larger than the other Le Pliage's  the handles seem a little longer as well.,


----------



## HandbagDiva354

shalomnurse said:


> Here is my new custom large long handle tote in black and pink. I really love it and it was well worth the wait....
> View attachment 3441448



I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## thedseer

shalomnurse said:


> Here is my new custom large long handle tote in black and pink. I really love it and it was well worth the wait....
> View attachment 3441448


Nice!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ParisAmour said:


> Love your color combo!!! What colors did you pick?


Thank you. I chose Fig and Bilberry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> Here is my new custom large long handle tote in black and pink. I really love it and it was well worth the wait....



Beautiful!


----------



## ParisAmour

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. I chose Fig and Bilberry.



Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ParisAmour said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## ParisAmour

I just got this beauty in today. I thought it would be more of a black and white color but it's actually a black and light bluish grey color. Still pretty though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ParisAmour said:


> I just got this beauty



It's gorgeous. Very chic and will go well with everything.


----------



## 34mimi

Need help deciding on a Custom LePliage,
Or Neo??  Hubby is gong to Belgium and they are so much cheaper there than here in Japan.   Help ladies!!


----------



## EGBDF

34mimi said:


> Need help deciding on a Custom LePliage,
> Or Neo??  Hubby is gong to Belgium and they are so much cheaper there than here in Japan.   Help ladies!!


You should get one of each! Haha.
A custom pliage and a Neo handbag w/strap.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello ladies ,How long is the process for custom ?


----------



## 34mimi

EGBDF said:


> You should get one of each! Haha.
> A custom pliage and a Neo handbag w/strap.


Great idea!  Why not!   It's also much cheaper It's like but one get one half off,   Now,  what color combo????  I like the navy body with th royal blue stripe.....


----------



## bernz84

Hello,

I don't normally post in the Longchamp section, but my boyfriend gave me this as a late birthday present. I totally love it! Not just because it's from him but also the material is just much better than my regular Longchamps. Plus, the material is definitely thicker (it can stand upright on its own unlike my regular ones) and it's made in France.

I had my main color in Khaki, Stripe in Navy, and my name in Curry.




For reference, this is the size 2, which is similar in size to the Small Tote Le Pliage. The custom made one is just a little bit bigger, but it's still smaller than the large Le Pliage Tote.


----------



## bernz84

Comparison between Custom made size 2 and Small Tote Le Pliage:


----------



## bernz84

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hello ladies ,How long is the process for custom ?



I think the current turnaround time is 6 weeks. Mine was 2 weeks but I submitted my order during their month long break (which was between July-August).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bernz84 said:


> For reference, this is the size 2, which is similar in size to the Small Tote Le Pliage. The custom made one is just a little bit bigger, but it's still smaller than the large Le Pliage Tote.



What a unique color combi! And so sweet of your bf to get you this bag. It will make you smile whenever you use it. It is great that it is slightly bigger than the regular MLH, offering versatility.


----------



## bernz84

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a unique color combi! And so sweet of your bf to get you this bag. It will make you smile whenever you use it. It is great that it is slightly bigger than the regular MLH, offering versatility.



Thank you for the sweet words!  LOL, I almost _don't_ want to use it because it has sentimental value to me, but he insists that I have to!  

And I agree, I like that it is a little bigger than the smaller Le Pliage Nylon Tote. I was a little afraid my custom Longchamp would be the same size as my Red Garance, but this one is perfect...not too big or too small. I didn't really want the size 3 as I already have a lot of large bags and I like carrying light every now and then 

I attached another pic of it with my large Le Pliage for anyone else who is curious:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bernz84 said:


> Thank you for the sweet words! [emoji813] LOL, I almost _don't_ want to use it because it has sentimental value to me, but he insists that I have to! [emoji38]
> 
> And I agree, I like that it is a little bigger than the smaller Le Pliage Nylon Tote. I was a little afraid my custom Longchamp would be the same size as my Red Garance, but this one is perfect...not too big or too small. I didn't really want the size 3 as I already have a lot of large bags and I like carrying light every now and then [emoji3]
> 
> I attached another pic of it with my large Le Pliage for anyone else who is curious:
> 
> View attachment 3466039


Your bf will be happy to see you using it and it is too pretty to stay in the closet. I have a custom size 2 but do not have another regular MLH to compare against. I really like mine though as the handles are longer and go onto the shoulder easily.


----------



## 34mimi

bernz84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't normally post in the Longchamp section, but my boyfriend gave me this as a late birthday present. I totally love it! Not just because it's from him but also the material is just much better than my regular Longchamps. Plus, the material is definitely thicker (it can stand upright on its own unlike my regular ones) and it's made in France.
> 
> I had my main color in Khaki, Stripe in Navy, and my name in Curry.
> 
> View attachment 3465889
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the size 2, which is similar in size to the Small Tote Le Pliage. The custom made one is just a little bit bigger, but it's still smaller than the large Le Pliage Tote.


Love that color combo!,  nice gift


----------



## ParisAmour

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's gorgeous. Very chic and will go well with everything.



Thanks! It's my work bag haha


----------



## ayutilovesGST

bernz84 said:


> I think the current turnaround time is 6 weeks. Mine was 2 weeks but I submitted my order during their month long break (which was between July-August).



TQ for the reply dear[emoji8]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Appears there will be some new customization options

http://www.buro247.sg/fashion/news/longchamp-le-pliage-nylon-personalised.html


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Appears there will be some new customization options
> 
> http://www.buro247.sg/fashion/news/longchamp-le-pliage-nylon-personalised.html
> 
> View attachment 3481394
> View attachment 3481395



Wonder if it's just for Singapore! Wow!


----------



## furuutsu

Just placed my order today at the Singapore Taka boutique for the custom Le Pilage nylon with an Eiffel Tower embroidery on the body. I'm so excited to see the result in real life but will have to wait till December to collect it >_<

For the new embroidery patterns, there's 8 to choose from.
1. Clover
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Happy birthday
4. Heart
5. I love you
6. Pineapple
7. Peace
8. Smiley face


----------



## bakeacookie

I wish an airplane/boat/train  was an option for an embroidered shape! We use LCs for travel all the time!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I wish an airplane/boat/train  was an option for an embroidered shape! We use LCs for travel all the time!!


I'm with you on this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

furuutsu said:


> Just placed my order today at the Singapore Taka boutique for the custom Le Pilage nylon with an Eiffel Tower embroidery on the body. I'm so excited to see the result in real life but will have to wait till December to collect it >_<
> 
> For the new embroidery patterns, there's 8 to choose from.
> 1. Clover
> 2. Eiffel Tower
> 3. Happy birthday
> 4. Heart
> 5. I love you
> 6. Pineapple
> 7. Peace
> 8. Smiley face


Thank you for sharing. Very interesting to know.


----------



## furuutsu

Managed to take some pics today at the boutique


----------



## summergirl1

I just received my size 4 today, it's huge! I guess I didn't read the measurements correctly, it's bigger than my Keepall 45. Not sure if this will fit under an airplane seat or not. Will for sure be a good weekend car travel bag though. Probably should have gone with size 3. It came out very nice though!


----------



## bakeacookie

summergirl1 said:


> I just received my size 4 today, it's huge! I guess I didn't read the measurements correctly, it's bigger than my Keepall 45. Not sure if this will fit under an airplane seat or not. Will for sure be a good weekend car travel bag though. Probably should have gone with size 3. It came out very nice though!
> View attachment 3490567



Thank you for the comparison picture!! 

Size 3 probably is the biggest we can go as a personal item.


----------



## summergirl1

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you for the comparison picture!!
> 
> Size 3 probably is the biggest we can go as a personal item.



Yes I agree. This is just huge! Oh well good for car trips. Here's another pic to show how big it is.


----------



## changingwoman

summergirl1 said:


> Yes I agree. This is just huge! Oh well good for car trips. Here's another pic to show how big it is.
> View attachment 3491215


I have taken my custom size 4 as my "personal item" on several flights now, including one international and one domestic just last week.  If it's very full, it can be a little tough to stuff under the seat, but nobody has hassled me about it so far.  I love my size 4!!


----------



## summergirl1

changingwoman said:


> I have taken my custom size 4 as my "personal item" on several flights now, including one international and one domestic just last week.  If it's very full, it can be a little tough to stuff under the seat, but nobody has hassled me about it so far.  I love my size 4!!



Thanks for the reply! I bought it for an upcoming trip to Hawaii and I was disappointed that I didn't think it would fit. I'm going to bring it.[emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Domestic I think it'll be fine. International could be iffy depending on the person at the gate. I've gotten questioned over the size of my Large LP, stuffed. But it fit in the size check so they had to let it through.


----------



## changingwoman

summergirl1 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I bought it for an upcoming trip to Hawaii and I was disappointed that I didn't think it would fit. I'm going to bring it.[emoji4]


I also took mine to Hawaii back in May   Enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Domestic I think it'll be fine. International could be iffy depending on the person at the gate. I've gotten questioned over the size of my Large LP, stuffed. But it fit in the size check so they had to let it through.


I bought a large LP but had not used it yet, for the same reason... that I might be disallowed entry at the gate. [emoji21]


----------



## summergirl1

changingwoman said:


> I also took mine to Hawaii back in May   Enjoy!!!



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I bought a large LP but had not used it yet, for the same reason... that I might be disallowed entry at the gate. [emoji21]



Large should be fine. Just don't overload like I do haha.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Large should be fine. Just don't overload like I do haha.


It is hard not to overload when there is so much space. [emoji16]


----------



## Hersetta427

This is my brand new custom size 2 with long handles. Love it so much I am considering buying a larger version with the colours reversed as my travel bag when I go abroad.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hersetta427 said:


> This is my brand new custom size 2 with long handles. Love it so much I am considering buying a larger version with the colours reversed as my travel bag when I go abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523584



Lovely! What are the colors?


----------



## Hersetta427

Its Black with Red Garance


----------



## Gabrie

Hello,
I was thinking to order size 3 qith main colour Garnet (Marron/Burgandy) with Curry (yellow mustard) colour with Eiffel Tower. What do you think with the colour combinations?


----------



## seton

Gabrie said:


> Hello,
> I was thinking to order size 3 qith main colour Garnet (Marron/Burgandy) with Curry (yellow mustard) colour with Eiffel Tower. What do you think with the colour combinations?



Did you go to Arizona State University? That's their school colors. I think it looks fine but make sure to send in your order within 2 weeks bc the color options will change for Spring then so you are running out of time.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> Did you go to Arizona State University? That's their school colors. I think it looks fine but make sure to send in your order within 2 weeks bc the color options will change for Spring then so you are running out of time.



These are also the colors for the Minnesota Golden Gophers! Probably some other schools as well.


----------



## dkruck1211

seton said:


> Did you go to Arizona State University? That's their school colors. I think it looks fine but make sure to send in your order within 2 weeks bc the color options will change for Spring then so you are running out of time.


Are you in Arizona by chance?


----------



## seton

dkruck1211 said:


> Are you in Arizona by chance?



Nope but I do love watching college sports


----------



## Gabrie

Thanks @seton and @catsinthebag I am in Australia so not familiar with uni or college in USA. Do you know what colour for spring season? Thanks


----------



## catsinthebag

Gabrie said:


> Thanks @seton and @catsinthebag I am in Australia so not familiar with uni or college in USA. Do you know what colour for spring season? Thanks



Hi Gabrie, sorry I don't know what the new colors will be for spring. If you have a boutique near you, they may be able to tell you in advance but usually the new colors don't come out until after the sale.


----------



## thedseer

Gabrie said:


> Thanks @seton and @catsinthebag I am in Australia so not familiar with uni or college in USA. Do you know what colour for spring season? Thanks


There's some information on the new colors in the spring 2017 thread.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gabrie

Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?


----------



## bakeacookie

Gabrie said:


> Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?



They both look so cute!


----------



## EGBDF

Gabrie said:


> Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?


I like both of them!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Gabrie said:


> Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?



Those are both perfectly adorable! The navy blue pops. I'm going to get that exact same pink combination, but in size 1. Thanks for sharing! (:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Gabrie said:


> Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?



Lovely! I didn't realise we can now have images on custom LPs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Gabrie said:


> Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?


The blue pops wonderfully against the pink. It looks beautiful.


----------



## jeep317

I finally did it! Here is my size 2 in black/pearl with bilberry monogram...my first Longchamp & I am totally hooked!

http://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt222/tupperlor/Mobile Uploads/5D063605-4A9E-4673-8EE3-D1E7EDEB9398_zpsva1cee0y.jpg


It was ordered in October & finally arrived after Thanksgiving. I can't believe I waited so long to join the LC craze.

(Edited because the img file is a freaking spam link, not sure what that's about )


----------



## SmokieDragon

jeep317 said:


> I finally did it! Here is my size 2 in black/pearl with bilberry monogram...my first Longchamp & I am totally hooked!
> 
> It was ordered in October & finally arrived after Thanksgiving. I can't believe I waited so long to join the LC craze.
> 
> (Edited because the img file is a freaking spam link, not sure what that's about )



Lovely!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

jeep317 said:


> I finally did it! Here is my size 2 in black/pearl with bilberry monogram...my first Longchamp & I am totally hooked!
> 
> http://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt222/tupperlor/Mobile Uploads/5D063605-4A9E-4673-8EE3-D1E7EDEB9398_zpsva1cee0y.jpg
> 
> 
> It was ordered in October & finally arrived after Thanksgiving. I can't believe I waited so long to join the LC craze.
> 
> (Edited because the img file is a freaking spam link, not sure what that's about )


I love it, it looks great!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Appears there will be some new customization options
> 
> http://www.buro247.sg/fashion/news/longchamp-le-pliage-nylon-personalised.html
> 
> View attachment 3481394
> View attachment 3481395




Sigh, this was my dream combo. Now it looks like this is the closest I could get, and for some reason I feel like SS17 pinks look so dull?? Perhaps I should see these colors IRL? Or maybe in FW17 the pinks will be brighter again.


----------



## kate2828

Gabrie said:


> Hi All  Just in time before Christmas, both are size 2. I do like the combination of blue however I don’t know why I choose navy for the winky emoji, should go with dark pink I guess  What do you think?



Omg this is so cute!! I just discovered the personalized tote. This is evil! But in a good way heehee


----------



## Gabrie

Here is my 3rd personalized - size 3  Thanks everyone for the input. I do really love this combination.


----------



## MochaCake

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! I didn't realise we can now have images on custom LPs!


+1


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone done a custom with the pinks?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone done a custom with the pinks?



Here's mine[emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Here's mine[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3639170



Thanks! 

Debating on ordering one for Mom's birthday. Pink on pink is cute!


----------



## Dandelion5

View media item 2273
I am new to Longchamp. Having stumbled across a soft pink foldable backpack in a department store I looked up reviews on the bags and found myself here where I discovered custom bags! Ordered my first custom Le Pliage a few days ago for my holiday in May.
Size: L with Long Handles. Bag is Ivory with Anise down the middle (I usually wear black so I wanted a flash of colour) + Bronze hardware with my name in Navy ink and my date of birth embossed at the top (so no one else can steal it haha!).

Can't wait to get my hands on this!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Dandelion5 said:


> View media item 2273
> I am new to Longchamp. Having stumbled across a soft pink foldable backpack in a department store I looked up reviews on the bags and found myself here where I discovered custom bags! Ordered my first custom Le Pliage a few days ago for my holiday in May.
> Size: L with Long Handles. Bag is Ivory with Anise down the middle (I usually wear black so I wanted a flash of colour) + Bronze hardware with my name in Navy ink and my date of birth embossed at the top (so no one else can steal it haha!).
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on this!



Congratulations!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## koobafan

I realize I am challenged with respect to sizing, but am debating between the size 3 and the size 4.  I have a large longchamp pliage tote (not custom) and am looking for a bag that is larger.  Would the size 3 be the same size as the regular large pliage tote and is the size 4 larger, or is the size 3 larger as well?  Thank you for indulging my insanity--I realize it should be an easy question to figure out but I am seeing different information different places.  Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

Saw this fab custom Le Pliage on the T today .. can anyone tell me which size this is? It seems larger than a LLH but not big enough to be the next size up, but then I remember hearing the custom large is actually larger than the non-custom. The strap drop seemed longer than my LLH as well. Thoughts? I'd guess the woman wearing it was maybe 5'4.


----------



## pbnjam

catsinthebag said:


> Saw this fab custom Le Pliage on the T today .. can anyone tell me which size this is? It seems larger than a LLH but not big enough to be the next size up, but then I remember hearing the custom large is actually larger than the non-custom. The strap drop seemed longer than my LLH as well. Thoughts? I'd guess the woman wearing it was maybe 5'4.
> 
> View attachment 3650671
> View attachment 3650672



It should be size 3 which is a bit larger than the LLH. Size 4 is huge! That's what I remember thinking.


----------



## catsinthebag

pbnjam said:


> It should be size 3 which is a bit larger than the LLH. Size 4 is huge! That's what I remember thinking.



Thanks! If it is indeed Size 3, it is noticeably larger than a regular LLH.


----------



## pbnjam

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! If it is indeed Size 3, it is noticeably larger than a regular LLH.



Hmm did u see post 659? That is size 4.


----------



## catsinthebag

pbnjam said:


> Hmm did u see post 659? That is size 4.



Thanks. That is a huge bag!


----------



## pbnjam

I've been playing around with a few different color combos. Let me know what you think. Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pbnjam said:


> I've been playing around with a few different color combos. Let me know what you think. Sorry for the bad pics.
> View attachment 3651651
> 
> View attachment 3651652
> 
> View attachment 3651653
> 
> View attachment 3651654
> 
> View attachment 3651655



I love the curry and bilberry, as well as the gunmetal and blue mist! They just seem so chic and clean with their color combos and the simpler print! But ofc it's all personal preference


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@pbnjam 
I like 1, 3 (striking color combi) and 4 (soothing color combi).


----------



## seton

#1 is almost like the reverse of your Navy/Coral?


----------



## pbnjam

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the curry and bilberry, as well as the gunmetal and blue mist! They just seem so chic and clean with their color combos and the simpler print! But ofc it's all personal preference


I was thinking for Eiffel Tower, the colors should represent [emoji632] but purple and yellow is a regal combo too! I'm still undecided but I think the first is safest.


frenziedhandbag said:


> @pbnjam
> I like 1, 3 (striking color combi) and 4 (soothing color combi).


Soothing! Yeah it does look that way! I'm leaning towards the first picture. 


seton said:


> #1 is almost like the reverse of your Navy/Coral?


Hah you're right! I like it though. Navy work with so many colors. And I'm on a pink kick.


----------



## msd_bags

@pbnjam, I'm drawn to the last combination! But I must say that my university colors are shades of those 2.


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> @pbnjam, I'm drawn to the last combination! But I must say that my university colors are shades of those 2.



I'm happy to provide some inspiration to you! [emoji1] I think my university colors are white and green, not an interesting combo to me. But I do like green bags!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I've been playing around with a few different color combos. Let me know what you think. Sorry for the bad pics.
> View attachment 3651651
> 
> View attachment 3651652
> 
> View attachment 3651653
> 
> View attachment 3651654
> 
> View attachment 3651655



I love no 3! Very striking! Maybe can try the motif in no 1 with the colour combo of no 3?


----------



## Julieluv

Hi all Longchamp lovers! ❤Just placed my order for a size large, navy with red garance stripe and bronze hardware! Can't wait 

Did anyone notice that the preview size on the example figure is not accurate though? The large bag looks tiny but based on what I read the large custom is actually bigger than the large regular LP right? O_o


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

HEY LADIES! I'M NEW HERE USUALLY I JUST LURK, BUT I JUST GOT NEWS THAT MY CUSTOM LC WILL BE DELIVERED ON FRIDAY AND I COULDN'T WAIT TO SHARE. I'VE BEEN LOOKING AT EVERYONE'S DYING FOR MINE. I'VE BEEN WAITING ABOUT 5 WEEKS NOW. 

DEETS ON MY NEW BABY: SIZE 3, GARNET, PEONY STRIPE, PINKY EMBROIDERY WITH GOLDEN HARDWARE!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> I love no 3! Very striking! Maybe can try the motif in no 1 with the colour combo of no 3?



Sorry for the late response! Motif 1 would definitely work with combo 3! I'm still a bit undecided and need to get my act together soon. [emoji28]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Sorry for the late response! Motif 1 would definitely work with combo 3! I'm still a bit undecided and need to get my act together soon. [emoji28]



No worries! Must take your time to make sure you get what you really love. It was already hard before this and the motifs have made it even harder - so many combinations


----------



## ElisaAnna

summergirl1 said:


> I just received my size 4 today, it's huge! I guess I didn't read the measurements correctly, it's bigger than my Keepall 45. Not sure if this will fit under an airplane seat or not. Will for sure be a good weekend car travel bag though. Probably should have gone with size 3. It came out very nice though!
> View attachment 3490567


Is a size 4 comparable to the L travel bag? I have a Keepall 45 and want a slightly bigger bag.


----------



## Amazona

ElisaAnna said:


> Is a size 4 comparable to the L travel bag? I have a Keepall 45 and want a slightly bigger bag.


4 is indeed about the same as the XLSH travel bag. 3 is pretty much the same size as a LLH. You can see the measurements on the customising page. I have my eye on the size 4 w/ LH. My size 3 is still, after 11 tears, in good shape especially after her visit to France for a corner fix.


----------



## jng2b

I have a size 4 and it is huge!! I use it for travel or gym. It would look crazy as a purse.


----------



## Amazona

Amazona said:


> 4 is indeed about the same as the XLSH travel bag. 3 is pretty much the same size as a LLH. You can see the measurements on the customising page. I have my eye on the size 4 w/ LH. My size 3 is still, after 11 tears, in good shape especially after her visit to France for a corner fix.


LOL "tears"...meant to say YEARS!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> LOL "tears"...meant to say YEARS!



I really did think you meant 11 tears especially since you mentioned corner fix!


----------



## Amazona

SmokieDragon said:


> I really did think you meant 11 tears especially since you mentioned corner fix!


----------



## furuutsu

There are new embroidery motifs! 

I see them on the personalisation page online too, but I'm not sure when they were introduced.


----------



## SmokieDragon

furuutsu said:


> There are new embroidery motifs!
> 
> I see them on the personalisation page online too, but I'm not sure when they were introduced.
> 
> View attachment 3675216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675217



Introduced this season I think


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The cloud with the little moon and star would make an absolutely adorable baby bag, for yourself or as a gift!


----------



## lovevivwest

Hi, hew to the forums so please excuse any newbie errors 
Been looking for a new work bag and the longchamp pliage are right up there on my list. Love the custom section on the website had great fun trying different combinations, I'm a guy so been looking at the more muted tones and colours as don't want to get stuck with just black. The prices seem really reasonable given its something custom made. Any advice or tips when looking at a custom pliage would be greatly appreciated.
I've attached a couple of pics of the sort of thing I'm looking at to give you some idea where I'm coming from.


----------



## bba224

They are both great choices. I have several personalized Longchamp bags. They tend to be a couple of inches bigger then the regular bags. They do take about 4 weeks to get. But well worth the wait. They are made in France.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

When i made my first post here i was expecting my custom Longchamp to come in days but there was a mix up so it never came. 
I am happy to say i just got my shipping notification, my baby should be here any day now!!! I can't wait to see her I've waited two months for this!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

lovevivwest said:


> Hi, hew to the forums so please excuse any newbie errors
> Been looking for a new work bag and the longchamp pliage are right up there on my list. Love the custom section on the website had great fun trying different combinations, I'm a guy so been looking at the more muted tones and colours as don't want to get stuck with just black. The prices seem really reasonable given its something custom made. Any advice or tips when looking at a custom pliage would be greatly appreciated.
> I've attached a couple of pics of the sort of thing I'm looking at to give you some idea where I'm coming from.
> View attachment 3682787
> View attachment 3682788


I like both but the second one is my personal favorite. have you decided?


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Finally after two months she's here... I will name her Peony after her stripe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ugh I'm so excited to carry her out tomorrow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> I will name her Peony after her stripe.



Peony is gorgeous!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

frenziedhandbag said:


> Peony is gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## bba224

Beautiful bag. Enjoy


----------



## Louish

What do you all think of this colour combination?


----------



## Louish

Or is this better? I think it might be


----------



## bba224

The 2nd one. Main color gunmetal with the khaki stripe.


----------



## Louish

Or this one??
	

		
			
		

		
	




I wear a lot of grey / neutrals as well as navy & burgundy


----------



## bba224

I love pink & gray. If you do wear a lot of gray, pick is always a good option.


----------



## bba224

Pink


----------



## bba224

There also is another color pink that is a little darker. Try that on the Longchamp website. See if you like that color pink better. It also looks good with the gunmetal main color. Sorry to confuse you.


----------



## bba224

The pink color name is Poeny.


----------



## Louish

bba224 said:


> The pink color name is Poeny.



I'll check it out, thank you!


----------



## bba224

You are very welcome


----------



## Wubbles

Ordered April 23rd and still waiting on my custom Le Pliage. Received this email a couple days ago:


Dear Customer, 

Thank you for choosing Longchamp.

We are writing to notify you of a delay in the delivery of your order. We are working to expedite the process and expect the shipment to arrive from France in the next 1-2 weeks. We will gladly offer complimentary overnight shipping and the tracking information will be forwarded to you as soon as it leaves our US facility. ​I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## bba224

I received the same email for my le Plaige cuir bag. I am very impatient! It is well worth the wait.


----------



## Wubbles

Still waiting....I just responded to the above email in hopes that I'll still receive my order some day.


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow that's a long wait! Hope you all get your bags soon!


----------



## bba224

You should call the 1-800 number to check the status of your bag. They might be able to help you.


----------



## Wubbles

Received this today:

Thank you for contacting Longchamp. 

In regard to your inquiry please be advised that we are expected to receive your order by July 11th. 

We do not normally have a delay in the production and shipment of the Le Pliage Personalized handbags. Unfortunately, our workshop recently had several production issues that has caused widespread delays in several countries. 

We will gladly offer a 40% refund for the delay and you should receive the credit within 3-5 business days, depending on your bank. Once the order arrives it will be sent via overnight delivery and tracking information will be forwarded to you as soon as it leaves our US facility. You may forward us your new delivery address to be updated on your account 
We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience and we will be sure to contact you with any updates.​


----------



## bakeacookie

Now that's service!


----------



## bba224

They are a great company


----------



## crissy11

furuutsu said:


> There are new embroidery motifs!
> 
> I see them on the personalisation page online too, but I'm not sure when they were introduced.
> 
> View attachment 3675216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675217



I can't see these online? I love this idea - but is it available?? Anyone have any info on ordering these?

NEVER MIND - just found them!! Yay!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wubbles said:


> Received this today:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Longchamp.
> 
> In regard to your inquiry please be advised that we are expected to receive your order by July 11th.
> 
> We do not normally have a delay in the production and shipment of the Le Pliage Personalized handbags. Unfortunately, our workshop recently had several production issues that has caused widespread delays in several countries.
> 
> We will gladly offer a 40% refund for the delay and you should receive the credit within 3-5 business days, depending on your bank. Once the order arrives it will be sent via overnight delivery and tracking information will be forwarded to you as soon as it leaves our US facility. You may forward us your new delivery address to be updated on your account
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience and we will be sure to contact you with any updates.​



At least the wait is nearly over  It good of them to offer a partial refund


----------



## Amazona

Does anyone happen to have the size 4 w/ LH and would be so nice as to post a mod shot?


----------



## rachelkitty

I went on the website to do a personalization and noticed the price went up by $40 for each nylon style! Isn't that outrageous?! Given the price of the non-personalized styles are still the same. I don't think this increase is justified!

The size 2 long handle was $187, but now it's $227! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## SmokieDragon

rachelkitty said:


> I went on the website to do a personalization and noticed the price went up by $40 for each nylon style! Isn't that outrageous?! Given the price of the non-personalized styles are still the same. I don't think this increase is justified!
> 
> The size 2 long handle was $187, but now it's $227! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



That is outrageous! That would mean the size 2 has gone up by 21.4%!!!


----------



## Lulu15

Wubbles said:


> Ordered April 23rd and still waiting on my custom Le Pliage. Received this email a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Longchamp.
> 
> We are writing to notify you of a delay in the delivery of your order. We are working to expedite the process and expect the shipment to arrive from France in the next 1-2 weeks. We will gladly offer complimentary overnight shipping and the tracking information will be forwarded to you as soon as it leaves our US facility.​I hope it arrives soon!



I ordered on the same date and my order STILL has not arrived! I am so disappointed as this was ordered specifically for a trip to France in late June. I can't believe that I am now back from my trip and my order still hasn't shipped! I did reply to the email today inquiring about the status of the order. Hopefully they will discount the bag like they did yours to help compensate for the delay.


----------



## Amazona

SmokieDragon said:


> That is outrageous! That would mean the size 2 has gone up by 21.4%!!!


OMG. Have the European prices gone up as well?! LC is surely peeing on their own sneaker doing this - if they want to get rid of the customization service altogether then this is probably a smart move but otherwise NO.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> LC is surely peeing on their own sneaker doing this - if they want to get rid of the customization service altogether then this is probably a smart move but otherwise NO.



Given that there have been significant delays that a couple of members have posted about, could it be that they are raising prices to deter people from ordering since they can't cope with production?

I think it's very unfair that these individuals have not received their personalised bags yet. AW17 items are already on the website!


----------



## bakeacookie

That's a significant increase! Especially since the normal totes will go on sale at the end of season.


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

It looks like the prices are back to normal again which is good because I've been thinking about getting another custom bag. I think I need another long handle bag in my Longchamp collection.


----------



## Amazona

PHEW! Such a relief! I was already reconsidering my plans to have a size 4 LH made as an early Christmas pressie from me to me...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> PHEW! Such a relief! I was already reconsidering my plans to have a size 4 LH made as an early Christmas pressie from me to me...


What a great gift! [emoji106]


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a great gift! [emoji106]


The perfect gift! And even more so, because I just realised Amethyst is back in the custom color scheme!  Ever since I had to give up my Amethyst 2 yrs ago because of a defect I've been missing having that glorious blue in my life...now pondering if I should play it safe and get Gunmetal/Amethyst - which would be the stripe and which one the main color is also still open - or risk it (=stains 'cos yo' girl is a klutz) with Amethyst with Pinky stripe. Suggestions more than welcome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> now pondering if I should play it safe and get Gunmetal/Amethyst - which would be the stripe and which one the main color is also still open - or risk it (=stains 'cos yo' girl is a klutz) with Amethyst with Pinky stripe. Suggestions more than welcome!



It just feels wonderful to have a color that you always wanted available! Only bag fans like us will understand. I used to have an Amethyst LLH and your concern is legit. I constantly worried about staining it, even when I had appleguard on it. I also found it more flimsy than my other LPs with black lining. Even with an organiser, it felt different from the others. I rehomed it. Depends on your risk threshold girl, I do think the combi of Amethyst with Pinky is stunning. Good luck decidng!


----------



## Wubbles

Well, well, well, look what finally showed up. As promised, it was sent overnight. Although my excitement for this bag to arrive has waned, I'm glad I finally have it. It's really hard to capture the true colors. Garnet and blue mist, ivory embroidery, nickel hardware.


----------



## bakeacookie

Wubbles said:


> Well, well, well, look what finally showed up. As promised, it was sent overnight. Although my excitement for this bag to arrive has waned, I'm glad I finally have it. It's really hard to capture the true colors. Garnet and blue mist, ivory embroidery, nickel hardware.



Very pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wubbles said:


> Well, well, well, look what finally showed up. As promised, it was sent overnight. Although my excitement for this bag to arrive has waned, I'm glad I finally have it. It's really hard to capture the true colors. Garnet and blue mist, ivory embroidery, nickel hardware.



Stunning! Glad it finally arrived


----------



## ForeverPreppy

caitatonic said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought a Le Pliage. I almost bought just plain black.. until I discovered the custom thingy. I leave for vacation on June 28 so I hope it's here by then. I ended up making this:


I am three years late to the game, but may I say that this bag is stunning!  How has it held up?  Wow, I am in love!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2681115
> 
> View attachment 2681116
> 
> A couple mods. If they work.


Simply beautiful!  I am so in love with this bag, it looks so good on you.  Congrats!


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

Here's my special custom SSH: Bilberry with Peony stripe with my daughter's birthdate embroidered in Navy. I wish I had gotten long handles but this was only my second LC bag so I didn't know I would end up with so many Neo bags.

I'm planning to get another one with long handles but I can't seem to settle on a color combo. There are just so many I like! I'll probably get the Eiffel Tower motif.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Minerva_Mermaid said:


> Here's my special custom SSH: Bilberry with Peony stripe with my daughter's birthdate embroidered in Navy. I wish I had gotten long handles but this was only my second LC bag so I didn't know I would end up with so many Neo bags.
> 
> I'm planning to get another one with long handles but I can't seem to settle on a color combo. There are just so many I like! I'll probably get the Eiffel Tower motif.



Nice combination and love the heart charm - it's a perfect match for the bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minerva_Mermaid said:


> Here's my special custom SSH: Bilberry with Peony.



Stunning combination. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone done the custom cuir? Wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone done the custom cuir? Wondering if it's worth it.



I did and I love it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Quynh.Hamburg said:


> I did and I love it!



Could you share a pic of yours? 

I wish there was a stripe option for the cuir. And  embossing similar to the embroidery.


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

bakeacookie said:


> Could you share a pic of yours?
> 
> I wish there was a stripe option for the cuir. And  embossing similar to the embroidery.



I kept the colours simple.


----------



## bakeacookie

Quynh.Hamburg said:


> I kept the colours simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777944



The perforation with the colors you chose are great!


----------



## Amazona

Quynh.Hamburg said:


> I kept the colours simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777944


What a stunner!


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

bakeacookie said:


> The perforation with the colors you chose are great!





Amazona said:


> What a stunner!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## justwatchin

Fyi for anyone ordering a personalized bag, I saw on their website that their studios were closed until August 23rd and delivery time would be delayed.


----------



## catsinthebag

I'm hoping someone can help me out with a sizing question ... I have both SLH and LLH regular le Pliage totes, and a couple of custom SLH totes, which are the same size as the regular (non-customized) SLHs. I just ordered my first custom LLH, which (from what I've heard on tpf) I should expect to be slightly larger than the off-the-shelf LLHs. My question is about the Medium custom size. How does it compare to the other two? It looks like it's an inch wider than the SLH tote, but no taller. Is this correct? Longchamp's measurements are not always consistent. I've been hoping for a le Pliage that is in between the SLH and LLH sizes, and wonder if this custom Medium is it.


----------



## justwatchin

For anyone that has an embroidered bag, do you worry that the threads will come loose or unravel?


----------



## Amazona

justwatchin said:


> For anyone that has an embroidered bag, do you worry that the threads will come loose or unravel?


My 11-yr old custom LSH has embroidery and it still looks great. There are no loose threads, nothing unraveling. The quality is the same as in all LC.


----------



## justwatchin

Amazona said:


> My 11-yr old custom LSH has embroidery and it still looks great. There are no loose threads, nothing unraveling. The quality is the same as in all LC.


That's good to know! Thank you


----------



## Louish

Ordered my first ever Le Pliage yesterday! Been thinking about a custom bag for a while but since deciding it'll make a great all weather work / gym bag (I'm in the uk) & took the plunge! Shipping is 2-3 weeks which doesn't seem bad at all!

If I'm happy with this bag I'm considering saving up & getting the cuir perhaps around Christmas. 

For anyone who has a cuir - is it heavy? Is the leather prone to scratches?


----------



## seton

forgot to post these pix. my local LC is back to taking orders in store.


----------



## Amazona

Made an order - and not for one, but TWO custom nylons! 
I'm hoping my Mum doesn't read this subforum as the other bag is for her. Because Christmas is just around the corner and you can never pamper your family too much. I also firmly believe in pampering myself.

Mine looks like this:


LH travel bag, Amethyst with Peony stripe, SHW and embroidery in Amethyst.

Mum is getting this one:


Small LH, Gunmetal with peony stripe, GHW and embroidery in Gunmetal.
Mum is going to be so happy and so will I - only a little bit earlier than her. Because I get to use my Christmas pressie as soon as it arrives and she has to wait to get hers!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> Made an order - and not for one, but TWO custom nylons!
> I'm hoping my Mum doesn't read this subforum as the other bag is for her. Because Christmas is just around the corner and you can never pamper your family too much. I also firmly believe in pampering myself.
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> View attachment 3816504
> 
> LH travel bag, Amethyst with Peony stripe, SHW and embroidery in Amethyst.
> 
> Mum is getting this one:
> View attachment 3816505
> 
> Small LH, Gunmetal with peony stripe, GHW and embroidery in Gunmetal.
> Mum is going to be so happy and so will I - only a little bit earlier than her. Because I get to use my Christmas pressie as soon as it arrives and she has to wait to get hers!



Lovely combinations!  When your mum comments on your bag, are you going to tell her that you also have one for her for Christmas? It will be hard for her to contain her excitement then hehe


----------



## Amazona

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely combinations!  When your mum comments on your bag, are you going to tell her that you also have one for her for Christmas? It will be hard for her to contain her excitement then hehe


Thank you, I think the bright colors will be really cheery for the gloomy fall weather ahead.   I might torture mommy dearest a bit if she gets to see my bag before Christmas. Just a little. Because she is a cheeky devil and never misses a chance to screw with people. Payback time...except if she's reading this, in that case MERRY CHRISTMAS MOM! Def was joking about the torture part, oh and the thing about you taking the piss out of people. Please be gentle.


----------



## Amazona

Louish said:


> Ordered my first ever Le Pliage yesterday! Been thinking about a custom bag for a while but since deciding it'll make a great all weather work / gym bag (I'm in the uk) & took the plunge! Shipping is 2-3 weeks which doesn't seem bad at all!
> 
> If I'm happy with this bag I'm considering saving up & getting the cuir perhaps around Christmas.
> 
> For anyone who has a cuir - is it heavy? Is the leather prone to scratches?



Congrats, make sure to post what you got when it arrives! 
Cuir is really lightweight and very durable for what it is. It can get scratched but I haven't managed to get any scratches on mine in the several years I've had it.
There's an entire thread on the Cuir, might be worth looking into for akswers on any of your questions!


----------



## Louish

Does anyone know when the current custom colours will change? I have my eye on a few different combinations and I don't want to miss out


----------



## Amazona

Here's my brand new Size 4 LH in Amethyst/Peony. Took 3,5 weeks to get it, of which 1 week of delivery time. LOVE!


----------



## bba224

Beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> Here's my brand new Size 4 LH in Amethyst/Peony. Took 3,5 weeks to get it, of which 1 week of delivery time. LOVE!
> View attachment 3839133



Looking lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Size 4 LH in Amethyst/Peony.



Love the colors you picked! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Amazona said:


> Here's my brand new Size 4 LH in Amethyst/Peony. Took 3,5 weeks to get it, of which 1 week of delivery time. LOVE!
> View attachment 3839133



Love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Taimi

Top-Handle M






Top-Handle S

I went a little crazy and bought two with the same colour combination... I just love khaki and pink together, but there are obviously not many bags in this combination.  They are also perfect in rainy fall days when I want to leave my Mulberry bags home.


----------



## karilovesbags

Does anyone know if there’s personalization service in Paris’ stores ? And if, how long does it take to deliver them?


----------



## Twink*

Hi all,

I have a question re sizes. I want to order a personalised Nylon le pliage from the UK website. 

I would like my bag to be the same/similar in size to the standard LARGE long handle tote - which size should I therefore opt for in the personalised section, the small or the medium?!
The UK site says the sizes are

31cm x 30 cm x 19 cm standard large

34 cm x 23 cm x 22 cm small personalised

39 cm x 28 cm x 25 cm medium personalised

I'm confused! I want a large bag to carry daily but not like luggage. The standard unpersonalised le pliage is perfect for what I need as my mum has one and I love it.

Thank you for your help xx


----------



## Amazona

Twink* said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question re sizes. I want to order a personalised Nylon le pliage from the UK website.
> 
> I would like my bag to be the same/similar in size to the standard LARGE long handle tote - which size should I therefore opt for in the personalised section, the small or the medium?!
> The UK site says the sizes are
> 
> 31cm x 30 cm x 19 cm standard large
> 
> 34 cm x 23 cm x 22 cm small personalised
> 
> 39 cm x 28 cm x 25 cm medium personalised
> 
> I'm confused! I want a large bag to carry daily but not like luggage. The standard unpersonalised le pliage is perfect for what I need as my mum has one and I love it.
> 
> Thank you for your help xx


The way the measurements have been announced might throw you off; the standard version state the width of the bottom, depth of the bottom and the height of the bag. The custom ones' measurements are stated as the width at the bottom, width at the top and the height of the bag.

I think what you're looking for is the Large size custom, as in 31 cm tall x 34 cm wide at the bottom. It's the old size 3 and that's what I have; it's pretty much the same as the standard LLH (which is 30 x 19 at the bottom and 31 cm tall. You can't really tell the difference in the widths without comparing them side to side. I have a standard LLH and a size 3/L custom and I'd need to put them next to each other to really tell the difference.


----------



## Twink*

Thank you so much! I'll go ahead and purchase the large then! 

Now I just have to decide on the colour! I definitely want the Gunmetal as the main colour for the body of the bag and was thinking of Curry for the stripe but am worried that it'll be too light and mark easily? I then considered Garnet as that's my birthstone but am wondering if it's too dark..... Khaki also looked nice but again am unsure how dark it'll be?

Thoughts pls x


----------



## Twink*




----------



## Twink*

This was my idea with the curry stripe - I like the colour of the curry here but worry that it'll be lighter..... the garnet looked too dark...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Twink* said:


> This was my idea with the curry stripe - I like the colour of the curry here but worry that it'll be lighter..... the garnet looked too dark...


I don't think you could go wrong either way! Both look awesome! Maybe you could check out the colors in person on other threads to see how garnet looks in real life?


----------



## Twink*

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't think you could go wrong either way! Both look awesome! Maybe you could check out the colors in person on other threads to see how garnet looks in real life?


Good idea! Thanks x


----------



## Amazona

@Twink* there's a color conparison thread where you can find almost all LP colors. Just do a search on the name of the color and search only the thread. You can find the thread here.


----------



## Twink*

Amazona said:


> @Twink* there's a color conparison thread where you can find almost all LP colors. Just do a search on the name of the color and search only the thread. You can find the thread here.



Thanks! Any idea if the 2017 curry is more like the 2011 or 2016?


----------



## Twink*

For reference...


----------



## Amazona

@Twink*  I found some references on the forum:
- Here is a pouch in Curry, newly obtained By @msd_bags
- This SSH is a new acquisition by @Lucyrcat
- @Cosmopolitan kindly added a nice, clear pic of the new Curry from the Nordstrom site which makes me think the Curry is pretty much the same as the 2016 one. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/autumn-2017.961018/page-10#post-31435478


----------



## Twink*

Amazona said:


> @Twink*  I found some references on the forum:
> - Here is a pouch in Curry, newly obtained By @msd_bags
> - This SSH is a new acquisition by @Lucyrcat
> - @Cosmopolitan kindly added a nice, clear pic of the new Curry from the Nordstrom site which makes me think the Curry is pretty much the same as the 2016 one. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/autumn-2017.961018/page-10#post-31435478


You are an absolute super star!! Thank you so much for going to the trouble to help me!!

 I've decided on the custom pliage in gunmetal with a curry stripe and my 2 son's names embroidered on the front.

Off to order now. Will unfortunately have to wait till Dec 25th to see it though as it's a xmas present from my dad!!  xxx


----------



## Amazona

No problem @Twink* I just had a boring day at the office and made good use of my time there! Your plan sounds great, I love the combo of grey and yellow together. Gunmetal is an awesome grey!


----------



## Twink*

Amazona said:


> No problem @Twink* I just had a boring day at the office and made good use of my time there! Your plan sounds great, I love the combo of grey and yellow together. Gunmetal is an awesome grey!



I gifted my mum a large gunmetal pliage a while ago and have always loved the colour. I also love grey and yellow together, it was definitely the combo I was most drawn to. I would have also liked a purple shade for the stripe but I already have a small short handle in Bilberry which is on its last legs as I've used it so much so thought a change with the yellow would be nice. It's all ordered now, can't wait till Xmas!!! Xx


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

I’m so excited I just moved into my custom Longchamp Cuir! My honey  totally surprised me and picked the colors himself. This is my first Cuir bag, I cannot get over how beautiful she is.


----------



## Louish

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> I’m so excited I just moved into my custom Longchamp Cuir! My honey  totally surprised me and picked the colors himself. This is my first Cuir bag, I cannot get over how beautiful she is.



How lovely of him! Show us some photos if you can


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Louish said:


> How lovely of him! Show us some photos if you can







My new baby is the medium size, the main color is navy, the handles and the strap are in red lacquer, and he picked a fun pop of color Fuchsia for the inside. I’m so in love with her, I like be how he just got my little initial in silver. He did so good and it was such a surprise.


----------



## Louish

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> View attachment 3918961
> View attachment 3918962
> 
> 
> My new baby is the medium size, the main color is navy, the handles and the strap are in red lacquer, and he picked a fun pop of color Fuchsia for the inside. I’m so in love with her, I like be how he just got my little initial in silver. He did so good and it was such a surprise.



Just beautiful! Enjoy her


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Louish said:


> Just beautiful! Enjoy her



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## SmokieDragon

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> View attachment 3918961
> View attachment 3918962
> 
> 
> My new baby is the medium size, the main color is navy, the handles and the strap are in red lacquer, and he picked a fun pop of color Fuchsia for the inside. I’m so in love with her, I like be how he just got my little initial in silver. He did so good and it was such a surprise.



Lovely and congrats!


----------



## BagLady14

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> View attachment 3918961
> View attachment 3918962
> 
> 
> My new baby is the medium size, the main color is navy, the handles and the strap are in red lacquer, and he picked a fun pop of color Fuchsia for the inside. I’m so in love with her, I like be how he just got my little initial in silver. He did so good and it was such a surprise.


Love it!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Hello, I wanted to see if anyone could help me out. I really want a custom bag. Deciding between gunmetal and a blue strip or Black with a gunmetal strips? I wear dark colors and i want something that would go with everything? Any advice ?


----------



## AlbertsLove

How about this?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

AlbertsLove said:


> Hello, I wanted to see if anyone could help me out. I really want a custom bag. Deciding between gunmetal and a blue strip or Black with a gunmetal strips? I wear dark colors and i want something that would go with everything? Any advice ?


I like the idea of the gunmetal body! The blue and bilberry would match a surprising amount as well!


----------



## AlbertsLove

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I like the idea of the gunmetal body! The blue and bilberry would match a surprising amount as well!


Thank you.  This is my favorite so far but afraid that I am being too safe?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AlbertsLove said:


> Thank you.  This is my favorite so far but afraid that I am being too safe?



I like this best! Now I want it [emoji177]


----------



## AlbertsLove

My fiancé’s favorite. I wear blue jeans a lot. Which do you think?


----------



## AlbertsLove

This is a lot harder!!!


----------



## juls12

I own a custom LP size 2 and am thinking about getting a second one but the sizes are named different. Which one would be a size 2 or like a SLH? A size S or M?


----------



## Flushpuppy

Forgive me if this is answered somewhere but I don’t see anywhere on the US site to order a custom.  Am I missing something?


----------



## bba224

It is on the US website. Under personalized. If you click on Le Plaige, you should see an option for personalize. I hope I clarified that.


----------



## Flushpuppy

bba224 said:


> It is on the US website. Under personalized. If you click on Le Plaige, you should see an option for personalize. I hope I clarified that.


Yes, it used to be, but apparently they are redoing their website and it's not there anymore. I emailed them and they said I could order over the phone.


----------



## bba224

Oh ok thank you


----------



## juls12

juls12 said:


> I own a custom LP size 2 and am thinking about getting a second one but the sizes are named different. Which one would be a size 2 or like a SLH? A size S or M?


For anybody wondering it`s a size M, my order confirmation said size 2 again. This is mastic and pinky and I had my name stitched on it in mastic as well. It`s a little bit longer than my old one but the handels are way shorter. I hope my old ones are just stretched out and this will happen with this one as well. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seton

juls12 said:


> For anybody wondering it`s a size M, my order confirmation said size 2 again. This is mastic and pinky and I had my name stitched on it in mastic as well. It`s a little bit longer than my old one but the handels are way shorter. I hope my old ones are just stretched out and this will happen with this one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938092
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L21 mit Tapatalk




this combo is a winner! well done!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> This is mastic and pinky



Very chic color combi. Beautiful!


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> this combo is a winner! well done!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Very chic color combi. Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Amazona

OMG did you see??!! You can now get a custom LPC backpack! The size is 10.5 x 22 x 25 cm, Can't do a screenshot on this computer but go check it out!


----------



## catsinthebag

Amazona said:


> OMG did you see??!! You can now get a custom LPC backpack! The size is 10.5 x 22 x 25 cm, Can't do a screenshot on this computer but go check it out!



Where on the website is the section for personalization? I can’t seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Amazona

catsinthebag said:


> Where on the website is the section for personalization? I can’t seem to find it anywhere.


I don't know if the US site is showing properly on my computer since I'm located in Finland, but on the finnish site it's under Le Pliage. I read on the forum a while back that the custom option was removed for a while but it was said to have returned since.


----------



## catsinthebag

Amazona said:


> I don't know if the US site is showing properly on my computer since I'm located in Finland, but on the finnish site it's under Le Pliage. I read on the forum a while back that the custom option was removed for a while but it was said to have returned since.



Interesting. It’s not listed under Le Pliage on the US site. I wonder if they brought it back over on your side of the ocean, but not in the US and Canada yet.


----------



## bugn

It's available on the USA website tonight!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugn

I was sooooo excited. I custom ordered my mom a bag for Mother's Day! Says 4-6 weeks so crossing fingers it's here by May 13th.


----------



## jules 8

bugn said:


> It's available on the USA website tonight!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay! I just wish the backpack was available in nylon as well. I'm glad the option is finally back


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jules 8 said:


> Yay! I just wish the backpack was available in nylon as well. I'm glad the option is finally back


ahhh, the cuir looks so great customized!! Really hoping Longchamp will release the custom nylon - i could really use a new travel backpack and would love to make a custom one from them!!


----------



## jules 8

bellebellebelle19 said:


> ahhh, the cuir looks so great customized!! Really hoping Longchamp will release the custom nylon - i could really use a new travel backpack and would love to make a custom one from them!!


Yeah, I would love a custom nylon le pliage backpack


----------



## jcdm721

I would love to get my hand on one of this soon


----------



## jules 8

I'm torn between these 2...any input please...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Navy/lavender
Gunmetal/lavender


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jules 8 said:


> Navy/lavender
> Gunmetal/lavender



One vote for navy/lavender. I feel the contrast is more prominent and that makes it strikingly beautiful.


----------



## catsinthebag

jules 8 said:


> I'm torn between these 2...any input please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027009
> View attachment 4027010
> 
> Navy/lavender
> Gunmetal/lavender



I like the navy/lavender better. Like @frenziedhandbag said, the contrast is more striking.


----------



## bugn

jules 8 said:


> I'm torn between these 2...any input please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027009
> View attachment 4027010
> 
> Navy/lavender
> Gunmetal/lavender



Ooooo tough choice. I like them both. Go with which color goes better with your wardrobe. If you wear a lot of denim get the navy, if you wear a lot of black get the gunmetal. ~ XOXO


----------



## bugn

This is what I made for my mom. She loves birds. And this can be her summer bag. She uses her black small neo all winter long. ~ XOXO


----------



## SmokieDragon

jules 8 said:


> I'm torn between these 2...any input please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027009
> View attachment 4027010
> 
> Navy/lavender
> Gunmetal/lavender



Another Navy / Lavender vote. I think it just looks more together, harmonious and sweet


----------



## pinksandpearl

Does anyone know how long the custom option will be available online (USA site)? I was in a retail boutique a few weeks ago and the SA told me about a customizing event starting the first week of April. I thought she said it would run for 2 weeks.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

29 pic slideshow on Cuir personalization options: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-39798.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I just did my first personalized Pliage order to use as my carry-on for my upcoming Bordeaux trip. It's the LSH with navy body, khaki stripe, nickel hardware and paper embroidery. We travel a lot related to wine tastings and events, so I think I'll get a lot of use out of this lol!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just did my first personalized Pliage order to use as my carry-on for my upcoming Bordeaux trip. It's the LSH with navy body, khaki stripe, nickel hardware and paper embroidery. We travel a lot related to wine tastings and events, so I think I'll get a lot of use out of this lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033413
> 
> View attachment 4033427



I love your "Wine Tour" personalization!  I just ordered a personalized le Pliage for my daughter's birthday.  Wish I had taken a screen shot to share.


----------



## natalia0128

are the custom bags made in France??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's the LSH with navy body, khaki stripe, nickel hardware and paper embroidery.



Beautiful color combination. This bag will be a workhorse and bring a smile onto you each time you use it. Love personalized items!


----------



## jules 8

Does anyone know what sky blue looks like , is it similar to bluemist or boy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just did my first personalized Pliage order to use as my carry-on for my upcoming Bordeaux trip. It's the LSH with navy body, khaki stripe, nickel hardware and paper embroidery. We travel a lot related to wine tastings and events, so I think I'll get a lot of use out of this lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033413
> 
> View attachment 4033427



Lovely!! Sounds like a great trip with beautiful handbags and great wine! Maybe you can pick something up from LC while you're in the country


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just did my first personalized Pliage order to use as my carry-on for my upcoming Bordeaux trip. It's the LSH with navy body, khaki stripe, nickel hardware and paper embroidery. We travel a lot related to wine tastings and events, so I think I'll get a lot of use out of this lol!



What a fun personalized! I like the color combo that you picked too.



natalia0128 said:


> are the custom bags made in France??



Yes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MustLuvDogs said:


> I love your "Wine Tour" personalization!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful color combination. This bag will be a workhorse and bring a smile onto you each time you use it. Love personalized items!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!! Sounds like a great trip with beautiful handbags and great wine! Maybe you can pick something up from LC while you're in the country





seton said:


> What a fun personalized! I like the color combo that you picked too.



Thanks all!  And yes @SmokieDragon I've already checked and there's a Longchamp boutique a few blocks away from one of the hotels I'll be staying at. The fall merchandise won't be out yet though, so we'll see if anything else appeals....


----------



## laguna1

Just ordered the medium SH and decided to get it all in Paper with Nickel hardware.  Super excited to receive it!  Should make a lovely summer bag.


----------



## bugn

I ordered my moms bag (hoping it was here for Mother's day) on April 3rd. And I got an email from Longchamp yesterday that it shipped!!! WOOHOO!!! That was fast! 3 weeks.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bugn said:


> I ordered my moms bag (hoping it was here for Mother's day) on April 3rd. And I got an email from Longchamp yesterday that it shipped!!! WOOHOO!!! That was fast! 3 weeks.



Yay for you (and your mom)! Thanks for posting, because I'm waiting on one too.


----------



## TrixyG

Question - emboss or not?  I'm having a hard time deciding from the pictures if I want to add this... do they do a good job? has anyone regretted embossing their initials in the leather?
This is for the custom nylon le pliage


----------



## bugn

TrixyG said:


> Question - emboss or not?  I'm having a hard time deciding from the pictures if I want to add this... do they do a good job? has anyone regretted embossing their initials in the leather?
> This is for the custom nylon le pliage



When I ordered my moms bag, I was having this same dilemma, on the website it looks terrible doesn't it? But in person it's really nice. She even said when she opened it, "oh my initials!" she really liked that. I say, GO FOR IT.


----------



## TrixyG

bugn said:


> When I ordered my moms bag, I was having this same dilemma, on the website it looks terrible doesn't it? But in person it's really nice. She even said when she opened it, "oh my initials!" she really liked that. I say, GO FOR IT.



What a lovely gift for your mom.
 This really helps, thank you!  You don't happen to have a picture of your mom's bag?  I thought about having my initials embroidered instead, since this will be a travel bag for me...but really like the bird motif.


----------



## bugn

TrixyG said:


> What a lovely gift for your mom.
> This really helps, thank you!  You don't happen to have a picture of your mom's bag?  I thought about having my initials embroidered instead, since this will be a travel bag for me...but really like the bird motif.
> View attachment 4083146



 
See if you can click that and scroll through the 3 pics. The initials though didn't make it in the picture. Next time she and I go out I will take a picture of the flap.
She loves it.
Before this bag, I had given her a small black neo. And I was like, mom you've used this bag for a solid year, it was time for a new one. This can be her summer bag. Then on facebook when it shows your past days, it had been 2 years she had used the black neo and let me tell you it still looked new. Corners were perfect! 
She likes my large nylon grey bag, that's why I am on a hunt for a grey cuir one, I will give her my nylon one.
I love that she loves Longchamp too!  
~ XOXO


----------



## TrixyG

bugn said:


> See if you can click that and scroll through the 3 pics. The initials though didn't make it in the picture. Next time she and I go out I will take a picture of the flap.
> She loves it.
> Before this bag, I had given her a small black neo. And I was like, mom you've used this bag for a solid year, it was time for a new one. This can be her summer bag. Then on facebook when it shows your past days, it had been 2 years she had used the black neo and let me tell you it still looked new. Corners were perfect!
> She likes my large nylon grey bag, that's why I am on a hunt for a grey cuir one, I will give her my nylon one.
> I love that she loves Longchamp too!
> ~ XOXO



This is a beautiful bag!  Thank you very much for posting the pictures, I'm definitely getting the bird motif, just lovely!


----------



## Amazona

TrixyG said:


> Question - emboss or not?  I'm having a hard time deciding from the pictures if I want to add this... do they do a good job? has anyone regretted embossing their initials in the leather?
> This is for the custom nylon le pliage


I say it's a go. They do a great job;  I have ordered 3 custom LP's with embroidery, 2 for myself and one for my Mum, and I still haven't seen a loose thread - not even on the 12-yr old bag! Haven't really seen any complaints on the forum on the embossments or embroideries either.


----------



## TrixyG

Amazona said:


> I say it's a go. They do a great job;  I have ordered 3 custom LP's with embroidery, 2 for myself and one for my Mum, and I still haven't seen a loose thread - not even on the 12-yr old bag! Haven't really seen any complaints on the forum on the embossments or embroideries either.


Thank you!  I've looked through so many pictures, but rarely see a good shot of the embossing on the leather, so that's why I asked.  Everyone's embroidery looks amazing in the pictures, good to know it wears well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bugn said:


> See if you can click that and scroll through the 3 pics.



The bird motif is lovely! What a sweet present for your mum. [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> I know a few tpf-ers have gotten custom Longchamp bags.
> 
> -how long did it take for it to come to your door after ordering?
> -do they update your order status that they're working on it or shipping it?
> -what did you get?
> -pics??



I ordered mine on May 22, it stated 3-4 weeks.  I have not received any updates at this time.  I got the LH Travel size tote, and I will post pics whenever it arrives.  I chose that size because my Speedy 40 will fit inside when traveling, and it’s also a great carryon size for travel, and a nice size to use when shopping!


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> What a lovely gift for your mom.
> This really helps, thank you!  You don't happen to have a picture of your mom's bag?  I thought about having my initials embroidered instead, since this will be a travel bag for me...but really like the bird motif.
> View attachment 4083146



Very pretty!!! I ordered mine about two weeks ago, and I chose the same colors, Gunmetal and beige stripe.


----------



## TrixyG

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!! I ordered mine about two weeks ago, and I chose the same colors, Gunmetal and beige stripe.


Great choice, such classic colors!  Did you include your initials?
So, I ended up changing my mind, and went with gunmetal and Flower.. i ordered it last week.  Would love to see a picture of your bag when it arrives,


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TrixyG said:


> went with gunmetal and Flower,



Gorgeous! Do post pics when you receive yours.


----------



## EmPathetic

Here's my first attempt at a custom Longchamp. Black main body, amethyst flap and strap, cat embossing, lavender snap, fuchsia lining, and my initials stamped (didn't show up in the pic). The snap closure looked metallic on the site, but it's matte in reality. I also didn't realise it's a slightly different design to the original crossbody, but more than happy with how it turned out anyway.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EmPathetic said:


> Here's my first attempt at a custom Longchamp.



Such a unique design and colorway. [emoji171]


----------



## TNgypsy

EmPathetic said:


> Here's my first attempt at a custom Longchamp. Black main body, amethyst flap and strap, cat embossing, lavender snap, fuchsia lining, and my initials stamped (didn't show up in the pic). The snap closure looked metallic on the site, but it's matte in reality. I also didn't realise it's a slightly different design to the original crossbody, but more than happy with how it turned out anyway.
> View attachment 4094042



 Very cute! I’ve played with color combos for this bag on LC’s website. How is this design different than the regular design of this bag? Can you elaborate? Particularly, is the bag smaller/larger? Is the strap the same length?


----------



## jeep317

EmPathetic said:


> Here's my first attempt at a custom Longchamp. Black main body, amethyst flap and strap, cat embossing, lavender snap, fuchsia lining, and my initials stamped (didn't show up in the pic). The snap closure looked metallic on the site, but it's matte in reality. I also didn't realise it's a slightly different design to the original crossbody, but more than happy with how it turned out anyway.
> View attachment 4094042


Love it!!! I have been thinking about this one too, also in black/amethyst or maybe black/cherry. I’m also interested in how it’s different than the regular one.


----------



## Phiomega

EmPathetic said:


> Here's my first attempt at a custom Longchamp. Black main body, amethyst flap and strap, cat embossing, lavender snap, fuchsia lining, and my initials stamped (didn't show up in the pic). The snap closure looked metallic on the site, but it's matte in reality. I also didn't realise it's a slightly different design to the original crossbody, but more than happy with how it turned out anyway.
> View attachment 4094042



I really love this! Great job...


----------



## SmokieDragon

EmPathetic said:


> Here's my first attempt at a custom Longchamp. Black main body, amethyst flap and strap, cat embossing, lavender snap, fuchsia lining, and my initials stamped (didn't show up in the pic). The snap closure looked metallic on the site, but it's matte in reality. I also didn't realise it's a slightly different design to the original crossbody, but more than happy with how it turned out anyway.
> View attachment 4094042



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new bag!!! Had to download this picture hehe! Please do elaborate on the different design aspect - as far as I can see, no panels unlike the stock version. Makes me think that the stock version is made from leftover leather pieces vs this the customised ones, LOL!


----------



## EmPathetic

Thanks everyone! 
SmokieDragon is correct, there's no paneling and the only other difference is the base. I'll insert a pic to compare. I must say, however, that the leather seems thinner than my Cherry crossbody. It will be interesting to see how it wears. Strap length and overall shape is also the same as my Cherry.


----------



## laguna1

Hi
I've just seen the colour 'pebble' on the UK website and wondered if anyone has any pieces in this colour.  When I called the SA said it was a light grey but online looks a lovely soft brown.  Any help would be great.  It's my birthday today and I was thinking of treating myself to something!  Thanks very much.


----------



## EGBDF

laguna1 said:


> Hi
> I've just seen the colour 'pebble' on the UK website and wondered if anyone has any pieces in this colour.  When I called the SA said it was a light grey but online looks a lovely soft brown.  Any help would be great.  It's my birthday today and I was thinking of treating myself to something!  Thanks very much.


Someone else recently asked about pebble--maybe this post will help 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pebble.988726/


----------



## laguna1

Hi - thanks so much.  Yes, I had seen that thread but I am looking at the nylon and was wondering if it would be different to the leather (sorry had not made that clear when I asked my question).


----------



## TrixyG

Question ... is the interior for the custom bags always white?  Or does it vary depending on the colors of the bag?  
This is for the nylon Le Pliage


----------



## seton

laguna1 said:


> Hi - thanks so much.  Yes, I had seen that thread but I am looking at the nylon and was wondering if it would be different to the leather (sorry had not made that clear when I asked my question).



nobody is answering bc LC sometimes offers diferent colors in personalized. this is one of them. if you are familiar with other gray nylon colors, i could do a comparison.




TrixyG said:


> Question ... is the interior for the custom bags always white?  Or does it vary depending on the colors of the bag?
> This is for the nylon Le Pliage



it depends on the color u picked for 'main color'


----------



## TrixyG

seton said:


> nobody is answering bc LC sometimes offers diferent colors in personalized. this is one of them. if you are familiar with other gray nylon colors, i could do a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on the color u picked for 'main color'



Gunmetal is the main color, so the interior would be dark. Good deal, thank you!


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4090019
> 
> Great choice, such classic colors!  Did you include your initials?
> So, I ended up changing my mind, and went with gunmetal and Flower.. i ordered it last week.  Would love to see a picture of your bag when it arrives,



Yes, I chose to have my initials embossed in silver.  Sure, I will post pics when she arrives.  Anxiously waiting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yes, I chose to have my initials embossed in silver.  Sure, I will post pics when she arrives.  Anxiously waiting.


Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## AuntBee72

Also anxiously waiting for an order. Mine placed on on 6/7. Website says “in transit” but doesn’t show a tracking number. 
I spend entirely too much time making new versions online, but want to see how this first one turns out before I order another one. 
Happy to hear that others have been pleased so far. 
Will post pics when it arrives. Navy/Tan nylon traveler w/name embroidered.


----------



## TrixyG

AuntBee72 said:


> Also anxiously waiting for an order. Mine placed on on 6/7. Website says “in transit” but doesn’t show a tracking number.
> I spend entirely too much time making new versions online, but want to see how this first one turns out before I order another one.
> Happy to hear that others have been pleased so far.
> Will post pics when it arrives. Navy/Tan nylon traveler w/name embroidered.


Mine had been saying in transit for awhile, and yesterday I got an email saying it had been shipped, with a UPS tracking number. When I checked the tracking, it started in New Jersey and is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday, I’m in San Diego.  I ordered the bag on 5/30


----------



## AuntBee72

TrixyG said:


> Mine had been saying in transit for awhile, and yesterday I got an email saying it had been shipped, with a UPS tracking number. When I checked the tracking, it started in New Jersey and is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday, I’m in San Diego.  I ordered the bag on 5/30



Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## AuntBee72

AuntBee72 said:


> Good to know. Thank you!



I just got my email with the tracking number. I should have it Wednesday of next week. So excited!


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> Mine had been saying in transit for awhile, and yesterday I got an email saying it had been shipped, with a UPS tracking number. When I checked the tracking, it started in New Jersey and is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday, I’m in San Diego.  I ordered the bag on 5/30


Wow, Great!  I ordered mine on May 22nd, but have not received an email!!!   I’m in New Orleans.


----------



## TrixyG

cheidel said:


> Wow, Great!  I ordered mine on May 22nd, but have not received an email!!!   I’m in New Orleans.


I might call them to check on it, does it say in transit when you look at your order on the website?
 (I LOVE New Orleans)


----------



## TrixyG

AuntBee72 said:


> I just got my email with the tracking number. I should have it Wednesday of next week. So excited!


Great news!


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> I might call them to check on it, does it say in transit when you look at your order on the website?
> (I LOVE New Orleans)


I hope it comes while I’m in DC, so I will have a nice surprise when I get home!


----------



## AuntBee72

AuntBee72 said:


> I just got my email with the tracking number. I should have it Wednesday of next week. So excited!



Ugh. It was the tracking number for something else I purchased from Longchamp. Love that it came in, but bummed that custom bag still shows in transit.   

Back to waiting......


----------



## TrixyG

Thank 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Arrived yesterday...and I’m so happy with how it turned out!  This is the travel size, gunmetal and flower...just in time for our family vacation


----------



## TrixyG

...


----------



## TrixyG

AuntBee72 said:


> Ugh. It was the tracking number for something else I purchased from Longchamp. Love that it came in, but bummed that custom bag still shows in transit.
> 
> Back to waiting......


Boo!!


----------



## LVlover13

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4114109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday...and I’m so happy with how it turned out!  This is the travel size, gunmetal and flower...just in time for our family vacation


Omg so pretty!! [emoji7]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AuntBee72

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4114109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday...and I’m so happy with how it turned out!  This is the travel size, gunmetal and flower...just in time for our family vacation



Gorgeous!!!  Love it!


----------



## AuntBee72

Now officially in shipped status. Yay!!!  But did some damage to wallet during sale while impatiently waiting. And that has all been trickling in. 

Bought multiple Geo Sienna pieces I had been coveting since seeing them all over Europe in May. Just waiting for larger Pochette to arrive. 




Then also got this XL Tote in Lime/Sienna. Also had a smaller version purchased but got a call yesterday that they had none left in stock. Little bummed, but love the one I got.  

And then 2 orange accessories to go with my bag from Paris from May. 




And with said Paris bag. Who has an expandable Traveler sibling that didn’t get in the pic. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  

So once custom (blue/tan) Traveler comes in, should be set.  Forever. 

But then the new Le Pliage Club Collection was released today......  

Loving it!  But fighting temptation hard.  There are some gorgeous new bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TrixyG said:


> Arrived yesterday..:



It looks amazing! I like how you picked the embroidery to be the same color as the stripe color. It is not that obvious to others but a nice surprise when one comes nearer to the bag. It is like your very own secret in a way. Enjoy your vacay with it. I am sure it will turn heads with such a nice color combi.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> . Yay!!!



Incredible haul. You picked very nice pieces, vibrant colors that will make anyone smile. [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4114109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday...and I’m so happy with how it turned out!  This is the travel size, gunmetal and flower...just in time for our family vacation



Oh, it’s beautiful!!!  Still waiting for mine.. I also ordered the travel size in Gunmetal with the beige stripe and my initials embossed too.


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> Now officially in shipped status. Yay!!!  But did some damage to wallet during sale while impatiently waiting. And that has all been trickling in.
> 
> Bought multiple Geo Sienna pieces I had been coveting since seeing them all over Europe in May. Just waiting for larger Pochette to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4115618
> 
> 
> Then also got this XL Tote in Lime/Sienna. Also had a smaller version purchased but got a call yesterday that they had none left in stock. Little bummed, but love the one I got.
> 
> And then 2 orange accessories to go with my bag from Paris from May.
> 
> View attachment 4115622
> 
> 
> And with said Paris bag. Who has an expandable Traveler sibling that didn’t get in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4115625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So once custom (blue/tan) Traveler comes in, should be set.  Forever.
> 
> But then the new Le Pliage Club Collection was released today......
> 
> Loving it!  But fighting temptation hard.  There are some gorgeous new bags!



All are lovely!! Enjoy them!


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> Now officially in shipped status. Yay!!!  But did some damage to wallet during sale while impatiently waiting. And that has all been trickling in.
> 
> Bought multiple Geo Sienna pieces I had been coveting since seeing them all over Europe in May. Just waiting for larger Pochette to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4115618
> 
> 
> Then also got this XL Tote in Lime/Sienna. Also had a smaller version purchased but got a call yesterday that they had none left in stock. Little bummed, but love the one I got.
> 
> And then 2 orange accessories to go with my bag from Paris from May.
> 
> View attachment 4115622
> 
> 
> And with said Paris bag. Who has an expandable Traveler sibling that didn’t get in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4115625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So once custom (blue/tan) Traveler comes in, should be set.  Forever.
> 
> But then the new Le Pliage Club Collection was released today......
> 
> Loving it!  But fighting temptation hard.  There are some gorgeous new bags!



All are lovely!! Enjoy them!


----------



## trish1400

Twink* said:


> I've decided on the custom pliage in gunmetal with a curry stripe and my 2 son's names embroidered on the front.
> 
> Off to order now. Will unfortunately have to wait till Dec 25th to see it though as it's a xmas present from my dad!!  xxx



Hi @Twink* - did you get your gunmetal and curry tote?  I'm considering the exact same combo.  I would love to see a photo (or several) if possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Twink*

I did and absolutely love it! Have used it daily since I opened it on Xmas day... will try and add photos for you x


----------



## Twink*

Hop these are ok


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Twink* said:


> Hop these are ok


Beautiful combi. [emoji106]


----------



## TrixyG

AuntBee72 said:


> Now officially in shipped status. Yay!!!  But did some damage to wallet during sale while impatiently waiting. And that has all been trickling in.
> 
> Bought multiple Geo Sienna pieces I had been coveting since seeing them all over Europe in May. Just waiting for larger Pochette to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4115618
> 
> 
> Then also got this XL Tote in Lime/Sienna. Also had a smaller version purchased but got a call yesterday that they had none left in stock. Little bummed, but love the one I got.
> 
> And then 2 orange accessories to go with my bag from Paris from May.
> 
> View attachment 4115622
> 
> 
> And with said Paris bag. Who has an expandable Traveler sibling that didn’t get in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4115625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So once custom (blue/tan) Traveler comes in, should be set.  Forever.
> 
> But then the new Le Pliage Club Collection was released today......
> 
> Loving it!  But fighting temptation hard.  There are some gorgeous new bags!


Aunt bee, what is the bag in the middle picture with the orange accessories?  So nice.


----------



## TrixyG

Twink* said:


> Hop these are ok


Love these colors together!

flying to a Texas this morning for the first leg of our vacation, here she is at the airport on her maiden voyage 
This is the travel size, and when it arrived I was surprised how huge it was, and thought it might be too big. Fast forward to this morning when my husband and son kept adding things to it for the airplane ride...I’m glad it’s huge!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4124422
> 
> Love these colors together!
> 
> flying to a Texas this morning for the first leg of our vacation, here she is at the airport on her maiden voyage
> This is the travel size, and when it arrived I was surprised how huge it was, and thought it might be too big. Fast forward to this morning when my husband and son kept adding things to it for the airplane ride...I’m glad it’s huge!



Speaking of adding things, when I went for my most recent vacay, my hubby forgot to pack his jeans shorts with a belt in his suitcase and guess where it went at the last minute when the cab arrived? Into my SLH haha! Wish I had my travel size then


----------



## AuntBee72

TrixyG said:


> Aunt bee, what is the bag in the middle picture with the orange accessories?  So nice.



Longest name ever...   Longchamp Roseau Paniers d’Art Tote Bag Lime/Sienna. 

Wish I’d seen it sooner to get companion pieces.  This one is huge. Good for traveling but too big for every day use.


----------



## ML_chanel

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4114109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday...and I’m so happy with how it turned out!  This is the travel size, gunmetal and flower...just in time for our family vacation


I love this combo! So pretty❤️


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> I might call them to check on it, does it say in transit when you look at your order on the website?
> (I LOVE New Orleans)


Got my UPS Tracking Number finally from Longchamp.  Should be delivered on July 10th.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope it arrives soon!


I will be a stalking the UPS truck!!  The UPS Tracking says it will be delivered Tuesday, July 10th.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I will be a stalking the UPS truck!!  The UPS Tracking says it will be delivered Tuesday, July 10th.


I am sure I will be stalking it too! Can't wait to see your custom!


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4124422
> 
> Love these colors together!
> 
> flying to a Texas this morning for the first leg of our vacation, here she is at the airport on her maiden voyage
> This is the travel size, and when it arrived I was surprised how huge it was, and thought it might be too big. Fast forward to this morning when my husband and son kept adding things to it for the airplane ride...I’m glad it’s huge!


It’s so pretty, and glad to hear it’s huge, which is what I need for travel!  Safe travels!!!


----------



## cheidel

My custom is finally here, she arrived today!  The colors are Gunmetal with Beige stripe, nickel hardware, initials in silver.  So happy with the outcome, and my Club Travel Bag also in Gunmetal!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My custom is finally here, she arrived today!



Yay! Finally! The wait paid off. The embroidery looks beautiful. You are all set with a gorgeous travel set. [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Finally! The wait paid off. The embroidery looks beautiful. You are all set with a gorgeous travel set. [emoji106]


Thanks!  Even though it took me a year to finally decide the color choice, I’m very happy with this color combo.  I also sprayed both bags with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  Even though it took me a year to finally decide the color choice, I’m very happy with this color combo.  I also sprayed both bags with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!!!


I'm the same, taking too long to decide on my color combi but finally, with Dahlia, I think I've decided!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> My custom is finally here, she arrived today!  The colors are Gunmetal with Beige stripe, nickel hardware, initials in silver.  So happy with the outcome, and my Club Travel Bag also in Gunmetal!!!



This is a winner, C! Congrats!




frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm the same, taking too long to decide on my color combi but finally, with Dahlia, I think I've decided!



Oh, what combo did you decide? I played with the real sample the other day and I thought Prune/Bilberry was the best purple combo. They both have some brown in them so are quite harmonious together.

I noticed that Paprika (tan lining) is back so might have to order.

And while I am in this thread, I do have a Custom LPC CB but I didnt special order it since it was a store display. It's this one: Girl with navy flap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Oh, what combo did you decide?I thought Prune/Bilberry was the best purple combo. They both have some brown in them so are quite harmonious together.



It turns out that Dahlia was the color that caught my eye. Haven't seen Prune yet as only one boutique offers customisation and it is not the one I usually visit. Thinking of Dahlia with Prune stripe and with either pink or dahlia embroidery. The former will look more striking whereas the latter more subdued. Really need to see them irl now that you've shared Prune has some brown in it.

That LPC mini is a darling! I must say out of all the embossing options, this motif is my favourite. Subtle but yet interesting detail. I wish this motif is available for the LP customisation too.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> It turns out that Dahlia was the color that caught my eye. Haven't seen Prune yet as only one boutique offers customisation and it is not the one I usually visit. Thinking of Dahlia with Prune stripe and with either pink or dahlia embroidery. The former will look more striking whereas the latter more subdued. Really need to see them irl now that you've shared Prune has some brown in it.
> 
> That LPC mini is a darling! I must say out of all the embossing options, this motif is my favourite. Subtle but yet interesting detail. I wish this motif is available for the LP customisation too.
> 
> View attachment 4129685
> View attachment 4129686



I love it FH!
Yeah, I was thinking Dahlia/Prune but was surprised how much I liked the Prune.Bilberry combo. Unfortunately, I have a LOT of bilberry bags including one that is very similiar in size so I am now focused on Parika.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> View attachment 4129650
> View attachment 4129654



Lovely!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I love it FH!
> Yeah, I was thinking Dahlia/Prune but was surprised how much I liked the Prune.Bilberry combo. Unfortunately, I have a LOT of bilberry bags including one that is very similiar in size so I am now focused on Parika.



I'm intrigued as to how Prune/Bilberry will look together. Can't wait to visit boutique soon. I wonder what color you are intending to pair with Paprika? 
I want to see Laurel too.


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> My custom is finally here, she arrived today!  The colors are Gunmetal with Beige stripe, nickel hardware, initials in silver.  So happy with the outcome, and my Club Travel Bag also in Gunmetal!!!


I need one with Eiffel Tower on it (besides my limited edition Eiffel Tower lol)!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> I need one with Eiffel Tower on it (besides my limited edition Eiffel Tower lol)!


Go for it!!!!!


----------



## seton

Personalized colors


----------



## seton

Laurel with prune strip. Size small which is exactly the same size as a 1621


----------



## seton

Nylon color and matching threads


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Personalized colors
> 
> View attachment 4145812
> View attachment 4145813
> View attachment 4145814



The shots of the colour palettes look so good... then one sees the combination of colours on the Cuirs and it's like


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Laurel with prune strip. Size small which is exactly the same size as a 1621
> 
> View attachment 4145818
> View attachment 4145820


Very pretty, love this color combo!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Laurel with prune strip. Size small which is exactly the same size as a 1621]



This will be the size I'm going for. Laurel and Prune looking good! I like the tone on tone embroidery. Subtle but still there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Nylon color and matching threads



Drool worthy pics Seton! I do like the looks of Laurel with Khaki, predictable but yet they looked so harmonious with each other.


----------



## AuntBee72

Finally came in. The horse is really small. I’m not sure what I did wrong. I did the order on my iPhone, not on a computer. Is there a way to increase the size of a motif on a different device type?  

The bags I’ve seen in this thread appear to have larger designs. I love the combination, but a little disappointed in the scale...


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> Finally came in. The horse is really small. I’m not sure what I did wrong. I did the order on my iPhone, not on a computer. Is there a way to increase the size of a motif on a different device type?
> 
> The bags I’ve seen in this thread appear to have larger designs. I love the combination, but a little disappointed in the scale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157639


Very pretty!! Is that navy or black?  There is no way to increase the size of the motif.  I think your bag looks great!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> Finally came in. The horse is really small.



The color combination is gorgeous. I agree with you that the logo is a tad small. Unfortunately, there is no option to increase the size of the motif. I was expecting it to be bigger too. Try reaching out to Customer Services and see what they say?


----------



## SmokieDragon

AuntBee72 said:


> Finally came in. The horse is really small. I’m not sure what I did wrong. I did the order on my iPhone, not on a computer. Is there a way to increase the size of a motif on a different device type?
> 
> The bags I’ve seen in this thread appear to have larger designs. I love the combination, but a little disappointed in the scale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157639



I think the motif is a nice size. Lovely colour combo


----------



## seton

AuntBee72 said:


> Finally came in. The horse is really small. I’m not sure what I did wrong. I did the order on my iPhone, not on a computer. Is there a way to increase the size of a motif on a different device type?
> 
> The bags I’ve seen in this thread appear to have larger designs. I love the combination, but a little disappointed in the scale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157639


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Amazona

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4124422
> 
> Love these colors together!
> 
> flying to a Texas this morning for the first leg of our vacation, here she is at the airport on her maiden voyage
> This is the travel size, and when it arrived I was surprised how huge it was, and thought it might be too big. Fast forward to this morning when my husband and son kept adding things to it for the airplane ride...I’m glad it’s huge!


I have the same size and I love it! I can fit my lunch cooler, handbag stuff, cardigan, workout gear and so much more in it. Often enough I use it as a weekend bag. Hooked from day 1


----------



## Mcmd11

Hello!  I am seeking opinions on which color hardware you think would look best on a black and gunmetal On a large with black name embroidered? I am torn between nickel or bronze.  Thank you for your help,


----------



## jules 8

Mcmd11 said:


> Hello!  I am seeking opinions on which color hardware you think would look best on a black and gunmetal On a large with black name embroidered? I am torn between nickel or bronze.  Thank you for your help,


I would do nickle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mcmd11 said:


> I am torn between nickel or bronze.  Thank you for your help,



I prefer bronze as I am a fan of it. Nickel will pop on your color combi though.


----------



## Mcmd11

Thank you all! I went for nickel in the end.  Now just waiting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mcmd11 said:


> Thank you all! I went for nickel in the end.  Now just waiting.


Do post when you get it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

After seeing the various color options in person, I decided not to go for a custom in the mini SH after all. Prune pairs beautifully with Dahlia but looking back at just how many times I use my Fig with Bilberry custom, I think a solid color LP is more versatile for me. A note on the embroidery options; they are so beautiful irl and the details pop, especially on the pineapple motif. The LC logo motif is indeed much smaller than all other motifs. Just for the [emoji885] motif, I did consider choosing a single color custom but sensibility knocked me on the head and I left the boutique empty handed.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> After seeing the various color options in person, I decided not to go for a custom in the mini SH after all. Prune pairs beautifully with Dahlia but looking back at just how many times I use my Fig with Bilberry custom, I think a solid color LP is more versatile for me. A note on the embroidery options; they are so beautiful irl and the details pop, especially on the pineapple motif. The LC logo motif is indeed much smaller than all other motifs. Just for the [emoji885] motif, I did consider choosing a single color custom but sensibility knocked me on the head and I left the boutique empty handed.



I agree with you. I liked Prune/Bilberry but I have so many Bilberry bags that it would have been a waste to get one. So I just bought a Prune 1899 2 wks ago. (I havent used it yet since it's a winter cw.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> So I just bought a Prune 1899 2 wks ago. (I havent used it yet since it's a winter cw.)



Awesome! I'm happy that you got the Prune! I love how rich the color is and did contemplate getting a travel tote in it. But, I already have the expandable and truthfully, a travel tote with a strap is much more practical. My 1899s are hardly used nowadays as I really don't need to carry much these days. So, I banished that thought too.


----------



## trish1400

Twink* said:


> Hop these are ok



Ah - thanks so much for posting these @Twink*   Sorry for the delay in replying, I wasn't notified that there had been a response and I'd lost interest slightly because I discovered that they won't deliver to my postcode 

Colour combo looks gorge though!


----------



## Mamatutu

Has anyone had a custom nylon Le Pliage in the large travel size with a long handle? I can't seem to find any photos and how it looks compared to the regular large Le Pliage. I was already bummed when I found out they don't have any customize/personalized Neo Le Pliage (with the crossbody option) and the colors are changed or maybe US doesn't have as many options.


----------



## cheidel

Mamatutu said:


> Has anyone had a custom nylon Le Pliage in the large travel size with a long handle? I can't seem to find any photos and how it looks compared to the regular large Le Pliage. I was already bummed when I found out they don't have any customize/personalized Neo Le Pliage (with the crossbody option) and the colors are changed or maybe US doesn't have as many options.


Yes, I have the custom nylon large travel size with the long handle.  Its posted on this Thread somewhere (post #926).   Gunmetal with beige stripe, nickel hardware.  The first pic is from LC web site when I ordered it, the bottom pic is mine.


----------



## TrixyG

Mamatutu said:


> Has anyone had a custom nylon Le Pliage in the large travel size with a long handle? I can't seem to find any photos and how it looks compared to the regular large Le Pliage. I was already bummed when I found out they don't have any customize/personalized Neo Le Pliage (with the crossbody option) and the colors are changed or maybe US doesn't have as many options.


I have both sizes with long handles...I’ll take some side by side pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Mamatutu

TrixyG said:


> I have both sizes with long handles...I’ll take some side by side pictures tomorrow.


Thank you!!


----------



## TrixyG

Mamatutu said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## Mamatutu

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4295398
> View attachment 4295399


Thank you so much! So the smaller of the two being the large Le Pliage and the larger being the "travel" 17.7x13.8 with the long handle added? It doesn't seem that much bigger so I think it would be perfect for what I was looking for. Have you warn it as a daily bag? I was hoping to get it for a baby on the way for weekends or days out and not having to have the large Le Pliage "jam packed full".


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TrixyG said:


> ]



So nice to see a comparison pic of the size. In the boutique, the travel bag is always stuffed full and it looks huge. Love the motif on yours.


----------



## TrixyG

Mamatutu said:


> Thank you so much! So the smaller of the two being the large Le Pliage and the larger being the "travel" 17.7x13.8 with the long handle added? It doesn't seem that much bigger so I think it would be perfect for what I was looking for. Have you warn it as a daily bag? I was hoping to get it for a baby on the way for weekends or days out and not having to have the large Le Pliage "jam packed full".


Yes, the smaller is the large, the bigger is the custom travel size, both with long handles.  Once it’s full, it’s big.  For me, its too large for daily use, I’ve only used it for travel.  It’s a perfect carryon, especially when I travel with my family.


----------



## TrixyG

Mamatutu said:


> Thank you so much! So the smaller of the two being the large Le Pliage and the larger being the "travel" 17.7x13.8 with the long handle added? It doesn't seem that much bigger so I think it would be perfect for what I was looking for. Have you warn it as a daily bag? I was hoping to get it for a baby on the way for weekends or days out and not having to have the large Le Pliage "jam packed full".


If it were me, I’d still go with the travel size with long handles for a custom Le Pliage.  It’s an option you can’t get unless you custom order.  I have plenty of the large size I use daily ( my work bag) so it’s nice to have a different size, and it would be fun to customize for a baby on the way...congratulations!


----------



## Mamatutu

TrixyG said:


> If it were me, I’d still go with the travel size with long handles for a custom Le Pliage.  It’s an option you can’t get unless you custom order.  I have plenty of the large size I use daily ( my work bag) so it’s nice to have a different size, and it would be fun to customize for a baby on the way...congratulations!



Thank you! That is kind of what I was thinking too plus I wouldn't plan on having it jam packed but would be nice for a carry on, beach day, ect. I have the Large size and also have another one on my list from the club line to pick up so I think it would be a perfect addition. Plus great hospital bag.


----------



## TrixyG

Mamatutu said:


> Thank you! That is kind of what I was thinking too plus I wouldn't plan on having it jam packed but would be nice for a carry on, beach day, ect. I have the Large size and also have another one on my list from the club line to pick up so I think it would be a perfect addition. Plus great hospital bag.


Be sure to post what you order, congrats again!


----------



## cheidel

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4295398
> View attachment 4295399


Nice comparison pic!


----------



## brianne1114

I am wanting to order a custom LP but before I do, will there be any new colors added anytime soon for spring/summer?


----------



## faithbw

I'm waiting on my custom order. It says in transit. I'm very excited and can't wait to receive it.


----------



## ML_chanel

How do you get the motif or image such as Eiffel tower onto the center of the personalized option? Is it only available on certain models?


----------



## cheidel

mimi_buckley said:


> How do you get the motif or image such as Eiffel tower onto the center of the personalized option? Is it only available on certain models?


The Eiffel Tower motif was one of the options when I bought my personalized LP Travel Tote.  So, check the LC website for the personalized LP.


----------



## Murphy47

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4295398
> View attachment 4295399



Do you have a color name for the brown/tan one. 
Purchased same from Macy’s but original tag was missing so I don’t know what it is!


----------



## TrixyG

Murphy47 said:


> Do you have a color name for the brown/tan one.
> Purchased same from Macy’s but original tag was missing so I don’t know what it is!


I believe it’s new Khaki, it has the dark beige interior.


----------



## ML_chanel

cheidel said:


> The Eiffel Tower motif was one of the options when I bought my personalized LP Travel Tote.  So, check the LC website for the personalized LP.


Thank you! I’ll have to play around with the options


----------



## Murphy47

TrixyG said:


> I believe it’s new Khaki, it has the dark beige interior.



Thanks!


----------



## faithbw

I got the tracking number for my custome Longchamp yesterday and the tracking info was updated today. It's in NJ and estimated to be here on the 6th, just in time for my birthday! I'm so excited!


----------



## faithbw

She finally arrived yesterday! It was perfect timing as yesterday was my birthday. [emoji847]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

faithbw said:


> She finally arrived yesterday! It was perfect timing as yesterday was my birthday.



Congrats on your custom Longchamp and happy birthday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

faithbw said:


> arrived]



Happy Belated Birthday! [emoji253]
You picked a fantastic color combi. Enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## faithbw

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your custom Longchamp and happy birthday!


Thank you!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! [emoji253]
> You picked a fantastic color combi. Enjoy it for many years to come!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

faithbw said:


> She finally arrived yesterday! It was perfect timing as yesterday was my birthday. [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366216



Congrats!!!  Love the heart motif and Happy Birthday!


----------



## CarPer

What is the color of the tabs and snap closure???

Does anyone of you have the red lacquer color please???


----------



## Taimi

CarPer said:


> What is the color of the tabs and snap closure???
> 
> Does anyone of you have the red lacquer color please???



Could the colour be pink? It does look a little darker in personalization page, but I think it’s pretty close. Beautiful bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ready for opening day


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for opening day
> 
> View attachment 4373243


It’s adorable, love the color combo!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for opening day



Winning Combo! I usually prefer italic script but I love how crisp and clean yours look.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for opening day
> 
> View attachment 4373243


Looks like you are ready for a winning season! Love how you designed it. I think the NATS could do well marketing your design. Enjoy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for opening day
> 
> View attachment 4373243



I’m in love with this colour combo!! SSH?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> It’s adorable, love the color combo!!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Winning Combo! I usually prefer italic script but I love how crisp and clean yours look.





Lizzys said:


> Looks like you are ready for a winning season! Love how you designed it. I think the NATS could do well marketing your design. Enjoy!





SmokieDragon said:


> I’m in love with this colour combo!! SSH?



Thanks all!  Yes it's a SSH in red/navy with nickel hw and ecru stitching. We've had season tix to the Nationals since they came to D.C. so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of this.


----------



## lucky&lazy

Just got this little cutie!


----------



## seton

lucky&lazy said:


> Just got this little cutie!



oh wow, what a fun customization. congrats!


----------



## cheidel

lucky&lazy said:


> Just got this little cutie!


Very cute and unique!!!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

faithbw said:


> She finally arrived yesterday! It was perfect timing as yesterday was my birthday. [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366216


What color combination is that pink? Also is this the size M?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Is this option being discontinued? There were a ton of custom cuirs at the outlet and I couldn't access the website!

Anyway, I wanted to share this! It's designed with brown trim so it looks like a LP nylon, but it's actually all cuir! Such a cute and fun design.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fabric options for My Signature. Out of the lot, Cobalt really stood out. It was bright and reminded me very much of LP Cobalt last year. The fabric felt very similar to thick canvas.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabric options for My Signature. Out of the lot, Cobalt really stood out. It was bright and reminded me very much of LP Cobalt last year. The fabric felt very similar to thick canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4835895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835897



Oh, now I can see the texture of the cloth better with my iMac  Lovely  Seeing the same thing on the phone didn't bring that out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Seeing the same thing on the phone didn't bring that out.


I must say seeing the fabrics in person changed my perception totally. Some of them looked so different from screen. The material is actually quite nice. I've contemplated with a custom LP and cuir but since I'm doing very minimal color combinations; I've decided to go for My Signature instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My Pliage variations.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Pliage variations
> 
> View attachment 4856562


love the embroidery!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> love the embroidery!


It's really nice. I have a soft spot for embroidery.


----------



## slang

Loving my new tote, the canvas is thick and durable 
The personalized inside pocket was a nice surprise!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slang said:


> Loving my new tote, the canvas is thick and durable


Looking great! Love the colors you picked. Very cheerful!


----------



## primavera99

slang said:


> Loving my new tote, the canvas is thick and durable
> The personalized inside pocket was a nice surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861148
> View attachment 4861149
> View attachment 4861150


Definitely makes me want one too! I didn't know that they are also put personalization in the pocket, nice touch. 
Do you know if initials in the pocker is stated in the tnc when you ordered?

Hope they do personalization here as well, I'm still not used to the Longchamp store after moving out so I don't have any SA contact


----------



## slang

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great! Love the colors you picked. Very cheerful!



thanks!


----------



## slang

primavera99 said:


> Definitely makes me want one too! I didn't know that they are also put personalization in the pocket, nice touch.
> Do you know if initials in the pocker is stated in the tnc when you ordered?
> 
> Hope they do personalization here as well, I'm still not used to the Longchamp store after moving out so I don't have any SA contact



thanks 
I ordered mine online in April (I think) and got in June. There was nothing online about the initials in the pocket, that was a complete surprise when I opened it!


----------



## melisande

slang said:


> thanks
> I ordered mine online in April (I think) and got in June. There was nothing online about the initials in the pocket, that was a complete surprise when I opened it!


Are the custom orders made in France?


----------



## slang

melisande said:


> Are the custom orders made in France?



I own 3 personalized totes, all were made in France


----------



## melisande

slang said:


> I own 3 personalized totes, all were made in France


Thanks!  Very helpful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Can’t believe it took only 3.5 weeks for me to receive my custom Cuir! I’m based in Malaysia. When I got a call from the boutique today, I just couldn’t believe my ears - so speedy!! She smells divine  Here she is!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here she is!


Gorgeous! I love the color combi you chose. I have a soft spot for stars and just look at that matching yellow lining. A nice surprise!


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> Can’t believe it took only 3.5 weeks for me to receive my custom Cuir! I’m based in Malaysia. When I got a call from the boutique today, I just couldn’t believe my ears - so speedy!! She smells divine  Here she is




Wow! It really turned out great!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Can’t believe it took only 3.5 weeks for me to receive my custom Cuir! I’m based in Malaysia. When I got a call from the boutique today, I just couldn’t believe my ears - so speedy!! She smells divine  Here she is!


so cute! Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I love the color combi you chose. I have a soft spot for stars and just look at that matching yellow lining. A nice surprise!





Lizzys said:


> Wow! It really turned out great!  I hope you enjoy it!





viewwing said:


> so cute! Congrats!



Thanks so much, ladies! After 5 years of being a loyal LC fan, this is my first custom Cuir


----------



## PamW

bakeacookie said:


> MINE ARRIVED!
> 
> Also was surprised it's MIF.
> 
> View attachment 2579918
> 
> Simple gift wrap, just like the bag.
> View attachment 2579919
> 
> My color choices were lagoon, navy, bronze hardware. This is a size 2 with long handles.
> View attachment 2579920
> 
> Inside: LV toiletry pouch 26, LV ZCP, Coach medium skinny, Longchamp toiletry pouch
> View attachment 2579921
> 
> 
> The pocket is attached to the back, and is the length of an iPhone 5. Much better than the standard Le Pliage pocket!


LOVE the pocket!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> after 5 years of being a loyal LC fan, this is my first custom Cuir


Never too late.


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Can’t believe it took only 3.5 weeks for me to receive my custom Cuir! I’m based in Malaysia. When I got a call from the boutique today, I just couldn’t believe my ears - so speedy!! She smells divine  Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 4884740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884742


Love her, looks amazing. I 'm having fun playing around with different combos. I really really want another XS Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> Love her, looks amazing. I 'm having fun playing around with different combos. I really really want another XS Le Pliage Cuir.



Yes, the website is so fun to play with! I think if you really love this size, you should make a customised one  It really is the cutest size


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, the website is so fun to play with! I think if you really love this size, you should make a customised one  It really is the cutest size


And it holds such a lot for such a small bag! I am in love with mine. A personalised one would be very special too. Maybe in the new year...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MyPliage arrived. I kept to a simple customisation bearing my surname and also the first letter of my child's name. @SmokieDragon thought X also looked like walking legs. I went with blind embossing for the Finnish term SISU which meant stoic determination, grit and resilience. This year had been tough on all of us. I don't wish to be remember this year but rather, the SISU spirit is a gentle reminder that this all shall pass with a positive mindset.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> MyPliage arrived. I kept to a simple customisation bearing my surname and also the first letter of my child's name. @SmokieDragon thought X also looked like walking legs. I went with blind embossing for the Finnish term SISU which meant stoic determination, grit and resilience. This year had been tough on all of us. I don't wish to be remember this year but rather, the SISU spirit is a gentle reminder that this all shall pass with a positive mindset.
> 
> View attachment 4896599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896602



Lovely and glad you have it at last


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> MyPliage arrived. I kept to a simple customisation bearing my surname and also the first letter of my child's name. @SmokieDragon thought X also looked like walking legs. I went with blind embossing for the Finnish term SISU which meant stoic determination, grit and resilience. This year had been tough on all of us. I don't wish to be remember this year but rather, the SISU spirit is a gentle reminder that this all shall pass with a positive mindset.


 Wow wow wow! Love the colors u chose! Sooo BRight so bold!! I’m shocked (in a good way) u went with white handles!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely and glad you have it at last


At long last.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m shocked (in a good way) u went with white handles!


I'm shocked myself, hahaha! You know that I am stepping out of my comfort zone. I played around with options for so long via the website. Being the cautious me, I went with black but somehow it didn't feel that unique. White really brightens up the whole look for the bag and makes it wearable with light colors too, which I had been wearing a lot this year. I sprayed the white parts with stain repellant. YOLO so I'm going to use it as much as I can!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm shocked myself, hahaha! You know that I am stepping out of my comfort zone. I played around with options for so long via the website. Being the cautious me, I went with black but somehow it didn't feel that unique. White really brightens up the whole look for the bag and makes it wearable with light colors too, which I had been wearing a lot this year. I sprayed the white parts with stain repellant. YOLO so I'm going to use it as much as I can!


Love that you’re stepping out of comfort zone! I’m trying to do that too By incorporating some unlikely colors.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> MyPliage arrived. I kept to a simple customisation bearing my surname and also the first letter of my child's name. @SmokieDragon thought X also looked like walking legs. I went with blind embossing for the Finnish term SISU which meant stoic determination, grit and resilience. This year had been tough on all of us. I don't wish to be remember this year but rather, the SISU spirit is a gentle reminder that this all shall pass with a positive mindset.



Beautiful!  Looks so crisp and clean.  I love the color combination too.  Must have been so much fun opening it and seeing how pretty your design turned out to be.  Enjoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m trying to do that too By incorporating some unlikely colors.


Like red?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Enjoy it!


Thank you! Seeing the fabrics in person helps. I can visualise better with them all laid out and having the black/white  handles placed against the fabric. It sort of took away any surprise as to how it will turn out but in a good way I guess. I originally thought I might try a green bag but the green I had in mind turned out looking very dark and not the kind of green I like.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Like red?


Briefly crossed my mind ... but... I’m not there yet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Briefly crossed my mind ... but... I’m not there yet.


Orange is just as lovely!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> MyPliage arrived. I kept to a simple customisation bearing my surname and also the first letter of my child's name. @SmokieDragon thought X also looked like walking legs. I went with blind embossing for the Finnish term SISU which meant stoic determination, grit and resilience. This year had been tough on all of us. I don't wish to be remember this year but rather, the SISU spirit is a gentle reminder that this all shall pass with a positive mindset.
> 
> View attachment 4896599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896602


Love this!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love this!!!


Thank you! I love it too!


----------



## rowy65

My custom! I just love the black nickel. I had my SA order for me and it came in a week and a half.  The only thing I’ve noticed is a weird chemical smell from the leather trim.   I’ve left it out and the smell has gotten better.  Anyone else with the custom noticed that?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> Anyone else with the custom noticed that?


Beautiful and very unique color combi. I have a soft spot for the nickel hardware too. I didn't notice any smell for mine but then again, it was sitting in the boutique for more than a few weeks after arrival as the SA whom took my order did not inform me to go and collect it.


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful and very unique color combi. I have a soft spot for the nickel hardware too. I didn't notice any smell for mine but then again, it was sitting in the boutique for more than a few weeks after arrival as the SA whom took my order did not inform me to go and collect it.


Ahhh , thanks for this.  My SA had mine delivered to me in like a week and a half.  Much sooner than the 3 weeks I originally was told.  The smell has definitely gotten better over the past 3 days


----------



## Lizzys

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4922619
> View attachment 4922620
> View attachment 4922621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom! I just love the black nickel. I had my SA order for me and it came in a week and a half.  The only thing I’ve noticed is a weird chemical smell from the leather trim.   I’ve left it out and the smell has gotten better.  Anyone else with the custom noticed that?


You did a great job on your design with such a pretty color combination.  I really like the black nickel too.  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## rowy65

Lizzys said:


> You did a great job on your design with such a pretty color combination.  I really like the black nickel too.  Enjoy your new beauty!


Thanks, I definitely wanted something different than what I already have.  Smell update- smell has definitely got better, barely noticeable.  I received the bag on Wednesday so I guess it just had to air out.


----------

